# The Official Fiio E9 Thread with Video Unbox-Review



## mangamonster

FiiO has provided me with a pre-production sample of their highly anticipated E9 Desktop Headphone Amplifier. I've made a part 1 review of the E9 unboxing which provides general info about the new product and a nice hands-on visual of what you can expect to buy when the E9 goes into production.

 I'm pretty excited about the product, and in my opinion, should be an excellent entry level desktop headphone amp for the budget conscious buyer. From my initial listening, the amp alone (without the e7 docked as the DAC) is neutral, has a wider than expected soundstage, and nice tonal balance. I will be doing an in-depth review in the part 2 video to give you realistic listening impressions with different cans and sources, and when the e7 is docked to it, so please stay tuned to this thread, as I will update it soon!
   
  In the meantime, please enjoy my unbox-review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Video Review Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmJlFBDNZrQ
   
   
  -Davy


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Totally subscribed to this thread. I have been waiting for a review of the E9 for aaaaaages.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

E7 + E9, looks really nice for simple desktop set up


----------



## renegg

Mine has been sent, it should be here somewhere next week


----------



## obazavil

Heh.. suscribed too...
   
  DAMN... when it will be out for everybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  waiting for part 2!


----------



## audionewbi

once again thanks for your wonderful video.
  Because of your E7 review I bought the e7 initially and now I will buy this for sure. I just cannot wait till I can buy this.
   
  I was wondering is there any way you can perhaps hook up a pair of speakers and test it and see how it works?


----------



## mangamonster

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> once again thanks for your wonderful video.
> Because of your E7 review I bought the e7 initially and now I will buy this for sure. I just cannot wait till I can buy this.
> 
> I was wondering is there any way you can perhaps hook up a pair of speakers and test it and see how it works?


 


  Happy to hear it! I really do love my E7 and it's amazing how it pumps out such great sound quality for so little money. In the past few years, audiophile gear truly has come to the masses on a somewhat affordable level, and I think it will only get better in the years to come.
   
  When I record my 2nd review, I'll include a nice little clip of it setup to my Mordaunt Short 902i bookshelf speakers for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -Davy


----------



## agdr

Hey very good video!  I'll definitely be watching for part 2.  I have an E5 and really like it as my super-small travel/pocket amp.  I've been quite curious what the E9 would turn out to be.
   
  -agdr


----------



## patsyleung

From your video, it seems the USB is a passthrough to the E7 and the RCA lineout is passthrough from the E7. Makes sense since the ports would not be accessible when docked, not to mention cleaner looking. Great job on the unboxing!


----------



## Mochan

I would love to hear more details about the E9!


----------



## audionewbi

So kind of you. Wonderful pair of speakers you have. I am using  a pair of jamo S604 with onkyo TRX S607, which is not meant to be used as a power amp only. I am happy with what it can do but its footprint on my tiny little table is easy sworing.
  I am not having a high expectation on e9 been a crazy power amp but it would be a great addition if they can do so.
   
  Indeed it is amazing how the the world of affordable audiophile quality gears has come to. e7 is great, i am very happy with what it can do for the price it is offered. While it can power my ER4S just fine, from time to time when I am home I do feed the need for more power and I am sure the E9 will just be the addition I need in home. cant wait to see how it will do with my akg k702.
   
  Thanks for the reply back and cant wait for your second review.
   
  Best regards
  Mohammad-
  
  Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> Happy to hear it! I really do love my E7 and it's amazing how it pumps out such great sound quality for so little money. In the past few years, audiophile gear truly has come to the masses on a somewhat affordable level, and I think it will only get better in the years to come.
> 
> When I record my 2nd review, I'll include a nice little clip of it setup to my Mordaunt Short 902i bookshelf speakers for ya
> 
> ...


----------



## paconavarro

I want one of those!!!! I very exited about it.


----------



## mangamonster

Not meaning to tease you all, but I just had to stop and post how wonderful the e9 sounds paired to my k701's. Truly amazing. I'm listening Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches...I'm happily impressed by the separation and wiiiide sound stage. Just WOW!
   
  Talk about getting front row tickets to a 50 year old album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  **The results from the k701 synergy so far is making me wonder if James and his team designed his amp around these cans during their testings.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

what's the most different between E7's amp section and E9?
   
  is bass boost feature in E7 still can use when E7 becomes DAC?


----------



## mangamonster

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> what's the most different between E7's amp section and E9?
> 
> is bass boost feature in E7 still can use when E7 becomes DAC?


 

 Most noticeable difference is the presence and impact I'm hearing on the E9 over the E7. Music is driven with direct authority. The music is more involved and you can definitely pick up on the added amping to my more demanding cans. The E9 is quite a bit more neutral than the E7. Initially, the E7 has always seemed quite neutral sounding for a portable, but the E9 is even more so. Separation stands out nicely as well on the E9.
   
  Through my k701's, tonal balance is more spot on. There are quite a few differences...all GOOD!
   
  The E7 functions ONLY as a DAC and nothing else. BASS boost and volume control are not operable while docked. Everything is not perfect though, but I'm am leaving the amp running for another 30+ hrs as I can still hear sibilance on some songs as well as slight tinny/toppish sounds through the upper trebles. Hopefully this will mellow out a bit more.
   
  One other thing is that I'm absolutely loving the alps volume pot.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

for me, E7 is seems a bit too warm, so if E9 has more neutral sounding, that's good then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Can you find issue for channel imbalance at low volume? because sometimes (every morning actually) I hear songs with quiet low volume.


----------



## Mochan

Is this finally THE budget amp for the K701?!
  
  Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> Not meaning to tease you all, but I just had to stop and post how wonderful the e9 sounds paired to my k701's. Truly amazing. I'm listening Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches...I'm happily impressed by the separation and wiiiide sound stage. Just WOW!
> 
> Talk about getting front row tickets to a 50 year old album.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

I wonder how much will it be...


----------



## audionewbi

In the fiio E9 introduction thread the offical fiio rep said it will go on $130 or less but price varies depends on the seller.....
  
  Quote: 





ra97or said:


> I wonder how much will it be...


----------



## audionewbi

Just wondering can you possibly also test the effet of the gain switch at the back and see how much of a difference does it make.
  Contaced my dealer and they said they are still in negotiation on the final price fron the fiio people. Hope I can get it soon


----------



## aSunshine

Hope to get this as a pair to e7


----------



## moonsurf

Subscribed!


----------



## bisayaboi

Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> Not meaning to tease you all, but I just had to stop and post how wonderful the e9 sounds paired to my k701's. Truly amazing. I'm listening Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches...I'm happily impressed by the separation and wiiiide sound stage. Just WOW!
> 
> Talk about getting front row tickets to a 50 year old album.
> 
> ...


 
  Alright I'm buying the E9 for my DT880 (2005 250ohm).


----------



## runnin17

Why is it taking them so long to get these things to the retailers!!!!!!?????
   
  I want to buy one now. Any solid idea on a release date?


----------



## audionewbi

Just received an "unofficial" news from one of the sellers that fiio is to be dispatched from China around 5 of November and it should be in their allocated location within a week, maybe two considering custom will be super busy during this time of the year!
   
  So yes it will be within NOVEMBER and yes it is predicted that it will run out due to the high interest in this product]
   
  PS: unoffical because I dont want the seller to get into any trouble. But this is what the fiio people have told him/her, and this is what he/she told me.
  And they also said if they recieved high interest in the location not listed in the first dispatch list, they are willing to send a few portion to those people who really are interest to buy, but yes "limited" numbers only.


----------



## paconavarro

The FiiO site claims that is on the market in certain countries... I'll keep my CreditCard handy and keep pushing f5 on my browser checking availability


----------



## audionewbi

just to keep you guys updated, a seller in UK is selling them on ebay


----------



## Noir7

are there any similar amp to compare with this in term of sound character? this E9 looks nice and tidy.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> Not meaning to tease you all, but I just had to stop and post how wonderful the e9 sounds paired to my k701's. Truly amazing. I'm listening Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches...I'm happily impressed by the separation and wiiiide sound stage. Just WOW!
> 
> Talk about getting front row tickets to a 50 year old album.
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, just great! I have an E7 which I was using with my laptop and K702's and I just bought a Little Dot I+ as a more powerful desktop solution. Looks like I won't be stopping with the Little Dot I+ now that you've teased this...should have waited a couple of weeks!!


----------



## obazavil

What about that gain switch?
   
  I read that Bass Boost will be disabled on E7, so, no way for me to boost the bass when using E9?
   
  Did you figure out what that gain switch is for?


----------



## gavinfabl

This is amazing news. Very excited.


----------



## mangamonster

^^  The E7 is completely disabled when docked and its bass and volume controls are not active. It only acts as a DAC. The gain is excellent for high impedance cans such as my k701's and DT990/600 cans. The high gain works extremely well with this. Funny thing is that I don't really need to use it since the amp can power them just fine on either low or high settings.
   
  And again, I have to say this once more, this is hands down the best amp I have used yet when paired to my K701's. Even better than my little dot MK IV (minus the warmth, of course). The K701's have been sitting on the bench for months up until FiiO sent me their sample. I'm loving it.
   
  I may not have a detailed part 2 review out this week due to working late hours this week, but perhaps I can whip something out over the weekend. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## darknessproz

From the looks of this, it only offers a 3.5mm line in? Am i correct to say that i will have to get a RCA to 3.5mm cable to connect this to the Audinst HUD mx1 RCA lineout? What really seals the deal is that it offers a LOD for ipod/iphones as well. I'll be very interested in this.


----------



## audionewbi

no you dont need a RCA to 3.5mm, E9 has RCA line out, so you need to feed conect the fiio from your source either using
  1)3.5 line in, or
  2)USB
  And the lineout to your amp or etc via RCA out.
  Have a look at the pictures.
  http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/showproduct.asp?id=324


----------



## darknessproz

my planned dac/amp has a RCA lineout, so i would have to get a cable that allows RCA to 3.5 no?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





darknessproz said:


> my planned dac/amp has a RCA lineout, so i would have to get a cable that allows RCA to 3.5 no?


 
   
  Yes, all the input/out socket is a below:
   
  Input :
   
  1, 3.5mm line in socket :    connect to any analog audio input! if your source have only RCA output, you need a RCA-3.5mm cable!
   
  2, USB-B socket:    connect to any audio device which have usd digital audio output!
   
  3, DC-IN socket: connect to wall power adaptor!
   
  Output:
   
  From panel
   
  1, 6.5mm headphone output socket: connect to big headphone , like hd600, akg k701/702, dt880/dt990 ....
   
  2, 3.5mm earphone output socket: connect to IEM and other earphone, the output is smaller than the 6.5mm , because we put a 33ohm resistor between the 6.5mm socket and the 3.5mm socket! in case the high output damage the small earphone!
   
  Back panel:
   
  1, RCA output socket : the line out from E7 will be amplified by OPA2134 to standard 2V rms line out signal. the output level is constant!
   
  2, 3.5mm output socket: the line out from E7 is send to the volume control and them amplified by another OPA2134, so the output level is adjustable, it is designed to connect to some pure amplifier which have not volume control, in this case, the E9 can work as a pre amplifer!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OMG, OMG, OMG, I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## gavinfabl

Mangamonster - anything you can do is greatly appreciated. I have pre-ordered one to go with my E7 but the wait is huge, well it seems like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> ^^  The E7 is completely disabled when docked and its bass and volume controls are not active. It only acts as a DAC. The gain is excellent for high impedance cans such as my k701's and DT990/600 cans. The high gain works extremely well with this. Funny thing is that I don't really need to use it since the amp can power them just fine on either low or high settings.
> 
> And again, I have to say this once more, this is hands down the best amp I have used yet when paired to my K701's. Even better than my little dot MK IV (minus the warmth, of course). The K701's have been sitting on the bench for months up until FiiO sent me their sample. I'm loving it.
> 
> I may not have a detailed part 2 review out this week due to working late hours this week, but perhaps I can whip something out over the weekend. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





darknessproz said:


> my planned dac/amp has a RCA lineout, so i would have to get a cable that allows RCA to 3.5 no?


 
   
*Connect E9 to difference sources:*
  If you want to conect the E9  to the Audinst HUD mx1 RCA lineout , so you can use Audinst, E9 support RCA line-out.
*Input to E9:*
  However if you want to input to E9 from different source you can use the following options:
  1)USB in, as E9 supports that, however I am not sure if USB in only works if you have E7, as I believe it is the job of E7 to do the dac work, E9 is only an amp.
  2)3.5 mm jack, so basically the DAC work is done somewhere else, using this option the E9 works as a headphone amp only.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> *Connect E9 to difference sources:*
> If you want to conect the E9  to the Audinst HUD mx1 RCA lineout , so you can use Audinst, E9 support RCA line-out.
> *Input to E9:*
> However if you want to input to E9 from different source you can use the following options:
> ...


 

 Yes, only when you plug the E7,  the combo of E7+E9 can work as a desktop USB DAC+AMP!
   
  BTW, you can use E9 as a pre amplifier too, I don't want to waste this function!


----------



## audionewbi

^wow even better


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mangamonster said:


> ^^  The E7 is completely disabled when docked and its bass and volume controls are not active. It only acts as a DAC.* The gain is excellent for high impedance cans such as my k701's* and DT990/600 cans. The high gain works extremely well with this. Funny thing is that I don't really need to use it since the amp can power them just fine on either low or high settings.


 

 The K701 is not a high-impedance headphone, its impedance rating is only 62 ohms. They are quite inefficient however, and do benefit from high gain amps.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/377451/k701-impedance-amping-question


----------



## JamesFiiO

it is depend on the impedance and the sensitivity of headphone, low impedance need high current and hight impedance need high voltage! or is about power !
   
  in fact, even some IEM will benefit from a amp because the amp can work in the best situation and have enough headroom for the music!
   
  for example, if you are only drive in city, you don't need a 5L engine in most time, but it can help you in occasion that you want fast acceleration！


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, seems AKG 701 is a popular big cans in here!  cheer!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Do you have any other DACs you can plug in and try with the E9? After all, this'll be the first time we get to hear the E7's line out capability without also having to listen to the internal amp.
  It'd be interesting if some of the more neutral sig was because of this.
   
  Also, great unboxing. I'm subbed to your channel so I saw it some days ago, but I didn't find this thread 'till now.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> it is depend on the impedance and the sensitivity of headphone, low impedance need high current and hight impedance need high voltage! or is about power !
> 
> in fact, even some IEM will benefit from a amp because the amp can work in the best situation and have enough headroom for the music!
> 
> for example, if you are only drive in city, you don't need a 5L engine in most time, but it can help you in occasion that you want fast acceleration！


 


  if I'm running with sensitive cans, am I need to upgrade to E9 to improve SQ from E7?
   
  note that using E7 as dac+amp combo, my comfortable volume is 2-10, and max volume I can take is 20. (set bass boost level 1)
   
  I love the digital volume in E7, it's so good for low listening volume (which is I do every morning). How about volume pot at E9?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> if I'm running with sensitive cans, am I need to upgrade to E9 to improve SQ from E7?
> 
> note that using E7 as dac+amp combo, my comfortable volume is 2-10, and max volume I can take is 20. (set bass boost level 1)
> 
> I love the digital volume in E7, it's so good for low listening volume (which is I do every morning). How about volume pot at E9?


 

 If you just care about the SQ, I think it is unnecessary to upgrade to E9, in fact, E9 is not a upgrade model of E7, it is different usage! if you have speakers or other device, especially big cans, E9 will suitable
   
  for you, and you can get a USB/DAC + high power output amplifier, but don't need to pay extra money for the DAC because you already have a E7!


----------



## pinoyman

hi...can i use this with my ipod and audioengine a5???


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> hi...can i use this with my ipod and audioengine a5???


 


  Sure, you can use a LOD connect the line out of ipod to the 3.5mm input jack of E9, and connect the 3.5mm output to the input of your audioengine a5!  and usd the volume control of E9 to control the system
   
  volume! or connect the RCA output of E9 to audioengine a5 and control the system volume by the volume control knob in speaker! personally I think first solution will be better!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> If you just care about the SQ, I think it is unnecessary to upgrade to E9, in fact, E9 is not a upgrade model of E7, it is different usage! if you have speakers or other device, especially big cans, E9 will suitable
> 
> for you, and you can get a USB/DAC + high power output amplifier, but don't need to pay extra money for the DAC because you already have a E7!


 

 really nice and fair answer, thx!


----------



## pinoyman

ahm...thanks fellows!


----------



## ajreynol

just checking in.
   
  looking forward to it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

To our friend and user:
   
              Since E9 is not a normal desktop amplifier, so it is a little hard to explain all the feature, someone say one picture better than a thousand word! so I put the diagram of E9 in here! it can let you know
   
  how it work!


----------



## audionewbi

hope to see part two sometimes this week =D


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> if I'm running with sensitive cans, am I need to upgrade to E9 to improve SQ from E7?
> 
> note that using E7 as dac+amp combo, my comfortable volume is 2-10, and max volume I can take is 20. (set bass boost level 1)
> 
> I love the digital volume in E7, it's so good for low listening volume (which is I do every morning). How about volume pot at E9?


 


  My question is like the one above except I have a Denon D2000.  I listen with the E7 set at 20.  25 is really loud to me.  Will the E9 help the Denon bring out even more detail in my music or is it only for making the volume louder?
   
  Also I have a HD-A1 HD DVD player and they are supposed to be excellent cd players, can I use a RCA to 3.5mm cable to connect directly  to the E7 or E9? Will the E7 DAC be used connected this way or will the A1 provide the DACs?  Thanks
   
  I'm new to the headphone world and by reading this forum for the past couple of weeks I decided to go with a Denon D2000 and Fiio E7 out of my iMac and iPad.  The sound is nothing short of AMAZING.  It feels like i'm hearing my cd collection for the first time.  I can't stop listening!!!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> My question is like the one above except I have a Denon D2000.  I listen with the E7 set at 20.  25 is really loud to me.  Will the E9 help the Denon bring out even more detail in my music or is it only for making the volume louder?
> 
> Also I have a HD-A1 HD DVD player and they are supposed to be excellent cd players, can I use a RCA to 3.5mm cable to connect directly  to the E7 or E9? Will the E7 DAC be used connected this way or will the A1 provide the DACs?  Thanks
> 
> I'm new to the headphone world and by reading this forum for the past couple of weeks I decided to go with a Denon D2000 and Fiio E7 out of my iMac and iPad.  The sound is nothing short of AMAZING.  It feels like i'm hearing my cd collection for the first time.  I can't stop listening!!!


 
   
  You can just connect your HD-A1 to E9 with a RCA-3.5mm cable directly! at the same time, E7 will not work as a DAC because it can only decode the USB digital audio stream!
   
  BTW,  sometime the SQ is not only about volume, but you don't need to pay more if you already satisfy with E7+D2000! cheer!


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> You can just connect your HD-A1 to E9 with a RCA-3.5mm cable directly! at the same time, E7 will not work as a DAC because it can only decode the USB digital audio stream!
> 
> BTW,  sometime the SQ is not only about volume, but you don't need to pay more if you already satisfy with E7+D2000! cheer!


 

  
  I am definitely pleased with the sound I'm getting with the E7 & D2000 combo.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I am definitely pleased with the sound I'm getting with the E7 & D2000 combo.  Thanks for your reply!


 

 There are not limited to hi-fi!  so just enjoy music and save some money! btw, It is our pleasure to hear  you like our products, thx!


----------



## Thommohawk

I'm seriously thinking about going for the E7+E9 combination as at the moment I obviously have neither. I wish to get a decent DAC and a decent headphone amp without spending astronomical amounts of money. I was previously heavily in favour of the ASUS Xonar Essence line of product but now that the Fiio combination has come to my attention I must admit that the prospect of portability is a nice one....unless the Essence DAC kills the E7 DAC. Or is it the other way around in this case that the hardware E7+E9 is better than the Xonar Essence ? I'm probably asking the wrong question at the wrong time and it's highly likely that by the time someone answers this I'll already have two lovely Fiio products. Well hopefully, as Fiio would be my first brand for audio products of this nature.
   
  Wow only just noticed, I'm over 100 posts. Nice.


----------



## Dabears2240

I've thought about maybe buying this as my first amp, but I have a Zune HD.  I've heard that using the headphone out on the Zune directly into the amp would have worse sound quality because the sound is already amped.  Is this true?  And if it is, how else can I connect the Zune to the amp?


----------



## TheGame21x

I received my E9 review sample from the folks at Fiio (thanks again!) today and recorded my own short unboxing video. It's not the most amazing video in the world (I shot this with a cheap flip cam) but I think it'll do for giving you a nice overview of what awaits new E9 owners when they receive their units.

Check it out here.
   
  I'll have a full review of the E9 posted in the near future on my website, Musical Musings.


----------



## audionewbi

thx for the info. I am expecting mine to arrive tomorrow. However believe it or not I really watching and reading about others opinion on a product I use just to see whether I notice those things they do or not.


----------



## funeralmarch

I'm gonna pair the E9 to Zhaolu DAC. I need to pre-order it now.


----------



## audionewbi

mine just arrived. Solid built. Pairs fine with my IEM , it sure has no issue driving my k702 loud enough but I yet to judge it on SQ. And yes the gain switch makes a tonne of difference


----------



## gavinfabl

Any SQ first impressions? Anyone.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> Any SQ first impressions? Anyone.


 

 SQ is matter of headphone+DAC+source mostly. In my opinion fiio has enough synergy to derive headphones like k702 but the sad truth is DAC only becomes useful when USB is in use, via audio in the DAC does nothing. I knew about this but it would have been great if it did work.
  Also for me my 3.5 mm jack is faulty, maybe not a big issue as I have adaptors but I'll mark it down for built quality.


----------



## gavinfabl

Thanks. Thats a shame re headphone jack. No doubt you can have this changed for another E9.
   
  For me I only use the smaller size so I hope my unit is not faulty.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> Thanks. Thats a shame re headphone jack. No doubt you can have this changed for another E9.
> 
> For me I only use the smaller size so I hope my unit is not faulty.


 


  it was working initially but I noticed there was a clear sound difference between the two different headphone jack. So I plug in and out a number of headphones to conform this. I think due to this plug in and out I think I have lossen the soldering. I press upward while the headphone jack is in it works, but if I let the headphone jack go it will just not work.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got mine about 2 hours ago. Quick and dirty impression with my DT990/600ohm and K701.
   
  This little thing drives both my main headphones ridiculously loud. Both low and high gain are incredibly powerful...
   
  Here's my quick thoughts on the general sound...
   
  Sound signature: Transparent. And I do mean transparent. It's about as neutral as I have ever heard my headphones. If it has coloration, I'd say it's leaning towards the bright side, but I'm gonna blame it on it being brand spanking new with absolutely no burn in. Either that or my lack of proper amping softened up both my headphones sound signature, and this is how bright they are supposed to be. If you're prone to ear fatigue, the E9 will not save you (at least fresh out the box). I hear about how amps change quite a bit with burn in, so I'm gonna hold off on really judging them in this regard.

 As of right now: I have never heard my headphones sound so freaking clear. Wow. I thought they were clear before, but now it's like CRYSTAL. The E9 is NOT for those that want their treble slightly rolled off, because the treble is borderline in YOUR FACE with the K701 and 990s.

 I obviously can't test it for gaming today (with my Mixamp as a pre-amp for virtual surround), but will get to it hopefully at some point tomorrow morning.

 One thing I can say is that the 990's bass DEFINITELY got a whole lot tighter and more in line with the rest of the sound. This could definitely be my one headphone for EVERYTHING. Terrific.

 As of right now (no burn in), I'm gonna say that if you like your sound LOUD, it's a borderline sibilant with these two bright headphones, more noticeable with the K701. If I lower the volume just a LITTLE, it gets a lot more balanced and sounds phenomenal. I will say that for most people, the volume where it becomes balanced is their 'optimal decibel level', I just like it even louder.

 Again, the 990s sounds freaking AWESOME with the E9. Oh **** yeah! Listening to 'Prodigy - Omen' is BLISS.

 Right now, the E9 showcases the sparkly-ness of both my headphones...

 I'm definitely in awe at how different the headphones sound with this amp...

 If anything, it further proved how much I wouldn't like the K701 for music. I definitely prefer the slightly warmer sound the E7 gave the K701. Not warm, just warmer than what the E9 is making them sound like. I will wait though. I'm enjoying my 990s too much right now, and since I'm a 'fun headphone' lover, I knew I wouldn't like the K701 as much for music.
   
  Time to burn the amp in and get some sleep. I will give my final thoughts in a few weeks...


----------



## gavinfabl

I still have a week to wait for mine. Just can't wait. Sounds amazing. 



 Thanks for feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Had to edit.. the difference between low and high gain isn't as drastic now. The low gain makes the K701 ridiculously loud at just <40% volume. High gain.... lol, you'll probably not even pass 30% volume. With the 600ohm 990s, you'll never pass 50% volume even on low gain...
   
  The K701 sounds good with the E9 with certain music. Vocals sound sooooooo sweet with the K701...
   
  The DT990s sound bloody epic with the E9. XD


----------



## Jack C

I completely agree regarding the amp's neutral tone, clarity, and abundant power capabilities. 
   
  I asked James of FiiO: if the amp is so gosh darned powerful, why even put in a gain switch in the first place? His answer was that the sweet spot for best performance is with the volume knob between 9 and 12 o'clock position. So the gain switch is useful for setting it so that you can put the volume control closer to or within the sweet spot. According to the diagram he posted, the gain switch results in a 8dB cut when in the "Low" position.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I agree. I have my volume at around the 10-11 o'clock and it definitely sounds it's best there, whether in low or high gain...
   
  Okay, one more recent test...
   
  Okay, so I hooked up my Sansa Fuze V2 via LOD cable to the Line In on the E9. This is where the high gain and higher volume output is needed. Now I'm near the 12 o'clock position compared to the 10 o-clock position I was with my netbook (via USB with the E7 as my DAC).

 Tested both my netbook and Fuze with flat frequencies, and I could easily see just how much warmer the Fuze's LOD to the E9 is compared to the USB/DAC of the E7/E9 combo to my netbook...

 I dunno if it's because of the source, or the LOD cable, but it's a whole different experience. THIS is definitely more to my liking with my K701. NO SIBILANCE. It's as wonderful as I envisioned my K701 to sound...

 Fuze via LOD to Line In is definitely better for the K701 as it's a softer more pleasant sound. The sound is thicker too...
   
  So as of right now, I like my 990/600 off my netbook via USB/DAC, and K701 off my Fuze's LOD to Line In...
   
  I just don't know... the E9 is so transparent, it's up to your source to alter the sound to your liking....
   
  I'm loving the E9, and it's made me appreciate the K701 that much more! <3


----------



## TheGame21x

I've been listening to the E9 for a couple of days now with a few different kinds of headphones and IEMs. The E9 is a very neutral sounding amp to my ears and has gobs of power behind it that I am confident will be able to drive high impedance phones just fine. Even on low gain, my HD555s are driven to comfortable listening levels with the potentiometer set to just past 9 o'clock and ear-splitting levels are reached just a little further after that.I don't feel like this amp does anything to the signal coming through it besides amplifying it and what I mean by that is it remains completely flat to my ears with no unpleasant spikes such as a distracting mid-bass hump or fatiguing treble. It's really very nice sounding and pleasant to listen to. Not to mention, the E7 + E9 is a killer combo for listening to lossless music stored on a computer.
   
  Initial listening impressions are quite positive so far. My full writeup is still a couple days off but I'm sure that my impressions will remain positive.


----------



## gavinfabl

These reviews are encouraging.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's found it's place! Lamp is using a low heat, low intensity bulb, so no worries.


----------



## gavinfabl

mad lust envy said:


> It's found it's place! Lamp is using a low heat, low intensity bulb, so no worries.







 That's so cool lol.


----------



## TheGame21x

My E9 has taken up permanent residence in my setup being fed by my PS1, iPod or PC.


----------



## Riku540

Sorry for the copy paste but I posted this in the other thread and this one seems to be getting more attention...
   
  Quote: 





			
				Riku540 said:
			
		

> Jack help! I'm very upset right now! I was enjoying my new E7/E9 for all about 30 seconds and the left channel stopped working! I know it's not my headphones as it does this with all the headphones I have, and when I plug into my old portable amp they work. Also, the 3.5mm line in works fine, but when using the them as a DAC/Amp the left channel cuts in and out. If I wiggle my E7 I can hear the left channel come in and out; I'm convinced its either the E7's E9 connector or the E9's E7 connector. I can't be sure which one is working and which one is not. >.< What is your exchange policy and the like?
> 
> EDIT: I sent an email to support about this and am hoping to get a response ASAP. Will they ship the replacement right away or will they wait until they receive my return? Either way I am really upset; I paid for expedited shipping and now it could be over a week for me to a new one; and I have to pay for return shipping to boot!
> 
> EDIT #2: Now that I am repacking this I noticed my E7 has tape all over the packaging as if its been open and used before... Not to mention there is a nice big scratch across the screen surface. Is it possible I got a used product by mistake in place of a new one? I also don't understand why I have to pay the return shipping. Amazon covers this and this more or less cancels the benefit of me buying these products together in a bundle opposed to buying them separate...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Game, what are your thoughts of the E9 vs the Bravo V2?


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> My E9 has taken up permanent residence in my setup being fed by my PS1, iPod or PC.


 


 What cable do you use to connect the ps1 to the E9???


----------



## loganirado

Hey Mad Lust Envy, were you able to try the E9 with a Mixamp already?


----------



## Riku540

I would be able to if I didn't have to return mine...


----------



## loganirado

I'm so sorry Riku.. so your E9 was really defective? I hope they are able to ship you another one soon


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> What cable do you use to connect the ps1 to the E9??


 
   
  Surely you'd just use the stereo RCA connectors on the back of the PS1? I had an old model, so maybe it's changed slightly, but even so you should end up with three RCA plugs - one for video (yellow), two for audio (white/red). Just jam the audio ones into the back of the E9.
  Wait, nevermind. I remembered that there's only a 3.5mm in and the RCAs on the back are preamp out, IIRC. So you'd need a stereo RCA to 3.5mm adapter.
   
  Gavin, where did you order your E9 from? Wondering where to get one of these little babies in/delivered to the UK...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> I'm so sorry Riku.. so your E9 was really defective? I hope they are able to ship you another one soon


 

 Yeah... still not very happy but the support team responded in minutes. They suggested the fastest way to get a new one was to place a new order and return the one I got for a full refund instead of doing an exchange; which is the route I'm going to go. I'm also getting free expedited shipping this time.
   
  For those of you with working E7/E9's, is the connection secure between the two units? If I so much as tapped mine the left channel would have a fit; it basically had to be held in place to work, and even then still didn't work 90% of the time. This only happened to me in DAC mode; the line in had no issues.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Game, what are your thoughts of the E9 vs the Bravo V2?


 

 I haven't had much time to sit down and listen to them side by side but with the stock tube in place, the E9 is the better amp if you're after total neutrality. I couldn't bear to listen to my M50s with the Bravo because of its harsh over-emphasized upper midrange and treble but, of course, this isn't an issue for the E9 because of its flat and uncolored presentation. The Bravo is a good amp on its own but due to the coloration that tube amps impart on the amplified sound due to their inherent design characteristics, the E9 is more flexible in regards to pairing with sources and headphones. Based solely on that, the E9 is my preferred amp at the moment but the two are too different in terms of design and sound character to simply say which is objectively better than the other.
  
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> What cable do you use to connect the ps1 to the E9???


 

 I use a Monster brand cable that I got off of eBay for cheap (which is the only reason I purchased a Monster cable). The model number is PLG200.


----------



## gavinfabl

joethearachnid said:


> Surely you'd just use the stereo RCA connectors on the back of the PS1? I had an old model, so maybe it's changed slightly, but even so you should end up with three RCA plugs - one for video (yellow), two for audio (white/red). Just jam the audio ones into the back of the E9.
> Wait, nevermind. I remembered that there's only a 3.5mm in and the RCAs on the back are preamp out, IIRC. So you'd need a stereo RCA to 3.5mm adapter.
> 
> Gavin, where did you order your E9 from? Wondering where to get one of these little babies in/delivered to the UK...







 I ordered mine from mp3amplifier. Should have mine next week at latest. 

 As a side note I have the E7 with the Fiio Lod L3 for use with my iPhone 4 and iPad. I have a gold Lindy USB cable when using my MacBook. And "Compicat" has made me a custom lod from silver and other stuff I don't understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which should turn up at the same time. Should be an exciting week soon.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Surely you'd just use the stereo RCA connectors on the back of the PS1? I had an old model, so maybe it's changed slightly, but even so you should end up with three RCA plugs - one for video (yellow), two for audio (white/red). Just jam the audio ones into the back of the E9.
> Wait, nevermind. I remembered that there's only a 3.5mm in and the RCAs on the back are preamp out, IIRC. So you'd need a stereo RCA to 3.5mm adapter.
> 
> Gavin, where did you order your E9 from? Wondering where to get one of these little babies in/delivered to the UK...


 
   
  It must have been an old model because the only PS1's that featured the dedicated RCA jacks are from the SCPH-100X model family, which was the first production run for the PS1 and Sony removed the RCA jacks from subsequent hardware revisions.


----------



## Anaxilus




----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> It must have been an old model because the only PS1's that featured the dedicated RCA jacks are from the SCPH-100X model family, which was the first production run for the PS1 and Sony removed the RCA jacks from subsequent hardware revisions.


 


  From the little I see, I can tell you have an extremely old gen PS1. Is it that good of a source? I was thinking of trying to do the same with my PS3 for music, as there will be times when the E9 is away from my computer setup, and on the floor with my systems.


----------



## TheGame21x

The PS1 is a good source to my ears when used with a good amp. I don't believe the nonsense about it being able to best $6000 CD players (at least not without extensive modification) but the system I have is very nice overall. The system I have is from the first hardware revision (as far as I know), the SCPH-5501 which is similar to the 100x series but lacks the dedicated RCA jacks.
   
  As far as using the PS3 as a source, I've never tried it so I can't give you any help there.


----------



## brokenthumb

I just read this about the PS1 being good as a cd player.  I have one sitting on the shelf behind me so I checked the back and it is the 5501 model with no av rca jacks.
  I also decided today to go ahead and overnight the FiiO E9 from Amazon (I have Prime)  to go with my E7.  It just shipped and is supposed to arrive tomorrow before 4:30 pm!  I was never going to be satisfied until I heard it with the E7.  I came to head-fi to find some good drumming headphones for $100, In the past week I've gotten the D2000, E7 and now a E9...  Ouch.  I really need to leave this place.  Haha


----------



## JacobTerrado

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> I haven't had much time to sit down and listen to them side by side but with the stock tube in place, the E9 is the better amp if you're after total neutrality. I couldn't bear to listen to my M50s with the Bravo because of its harsh over-emphasized upper midrange and treble but, of course, this isn't an issue for the E9 because of its flat and uncolored presentation. The Bravo is a good amp on its own but due to the coloration that tube amps impart on the amplified sound due to their inherent design characteristics, the E9 is more flexible in regards to pairing with sources and headphones. Based solely on that, the E9 is my preferred amp at the moment but the two are too different in terms of design and sound character to simply say which is objectively better than the other.
> 
> 
> I use a Monster brand cable that I got off of eBay for cheap (which is the only reason I purchased a Monster cable). The model number is PLG200.


 
   
  How are the M50's with the E9? and if you have the E7, how are they with it too? And what about together?
 Sorry for all the questions, i was just curious


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I would be able to if I didn't have to return mine...


 


  mate I have the exact same issue. and yes mine was within 5 minutes!


----------



## aSunshine

I can't believe my eyes - it gonna be 190 dollars in Ukraine. HOW DARE THEY?


----------



## loganirado

lol at least you have a local website/store which can sell it for you.. in my case, I have to pay for international shipping+abusive custom taxes... or travel to the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





asunshine said:


> I can't believe my eyes - it gonna be 190 dollars in Ukraine. HOW DARE THEY?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> mate I have the exact same issue. and yes mine was within 5 minutes!


 

 One of your channels stopped working too? Dang, I would never wish my own misfortunes on someone else. Thankfully the Micca's support team was very fast to respond and they said I should have my replacement delivered tomorrow; so I am only waiting 2 extra days. Much faster than I thought it would take. Just contact support and they will take good care of you!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Left mine burning in all night with my DT990s. Went to work, and came back. No problems.


----------



## Riku540

I'm sure it's just my luck. Any time there's something new and exciting and I preorder it, you can guarantee mine is going to be defective.


----------



## AKIMbO

Getting my E9 in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Okay, good news (and it shouldn't be a surprise to those who know just a teeny bit of dac/amp knowledge. I'm a rookie at this but even I figured this out).

 The E7 works WONDERFULLY as a DAC in between your source and the E9 (via 3.5mm to Line In, meaning NOT having it docked). I honestly can't tell the difference in sound quality between this method, and having it docked with the E9. HOWEVER, doing this method ALLOWS you to use the EQ settings of the E7 with the E9! YES! That means that even though you don't get the aesthetically pleasing docked E7, you do gain the ability to tweak the sound with those EQ presets! It'll be pointless to do so if you like your E7 with the EQ seting at 0, but for everyone else, it makes your E7 as useful as before. Lemme tell you, EQ 1 works for my K701, as it ever so slightly warms up the sound and raises the bass just a very teeny bit. Not that I need it now... as I enjoy my K701 with EQ 0. That's saying a lot as I didn't even like my K701 with music...now I can't get enough!

 Fiio, PLEASE oh please include an update to allow the EQ presets with the docked E7! It's not necessary, but it is an easier solution than using the E7 via Line In, as the dock is there to serve a purpose!

 I dunno if it's just me, but the treble of the E9 (while still prominent) has toned down ever so slightly, to the point where I enjoy the K701 even on the dock hooked up to my netbook.

 Listening to: Pendulum - Salt in The Wounds. This is an instrumental that features a solid bassline and treble that can EASILY become sibilant. Last time I tested it, it was pretty much borderline sibilant, but now is just ultra crisp even with the K701. And guess what, even this song sounds enjoyable on the K701, though the DT990 just REALLY showcases what solid bass it has...

 Gaming impressions coming soon!
   
  I'm currently having waaaay too much fun with my K701 and docked E7/E9. It sounds....AWESOME. The bass is definitely not missing in the K701, just reserved.


----------



## audionewbi

^brillant idea, got to try it tomorrow. I enjoy using it when my source if FLAC files from PC, but k701 via line from sony is just not the same.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Okay, good news (and it shouldn't be a surprise to those who know just a teeny bit of dac/amp knowledge. I'm a rookie at this but even I figured this out).
> 
> The E7 works WONDERFULLY as a DAC in between your source and the E9 (via 3.5mm to Line In, meaning NOT having it docked). I honestly can't tell the difference in sound quality between this method, and having it docked with the E9. HOWEVER, doing this method ALLOWS you to use the EQ settings of the E7 with the E9! YES! That means that even though you don't get the aesthetically pleasing docked E7, you do gain the ability to tweak the sound with those EQ presets! It'll be pointless to do so if you like your E7 with the EQ seting at 0, but for everyone else, it makes your E7 as useful as before. Lemme tell you, EQ 1 works for my K701, as it ever so slightly warms up the sound and raises the bass just a very teeny bit. Not that I need it now... as I enjoy my K701 with EQ 0. That's saying a lot as I didn't even like my K701 with music...now I can't get enough!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Never thought of this. Probably won't use it but definitely great to know!


----------



## Jack C

This is definitely one way that the E7 can be used with the E9. You might get a bit more background hiss when connected like this but the sound should still be very good, and you will get to use the E7's EQ. If do this, set the E7's volume to level 56 or above and use the volume on the E9 to control listening level.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





loganirado said:


> Hey Mad Lust Envy, were you able to try the E9 with a Mixamp already?


 


  Did about a 1 hour test of chaining the E9  to the Mixamp (Mixamp as a pre-amp for Dolby Headphone, so... game console ---> Mixamp ---> 3.5mm ---> E9)

 YES, YES, AND MORE YES.

 Again, incredibly neutral, and does not color the sound whatsoever. However, it does make my K701 and DT990/600 sound fuller than the Mixamp alone (obviously as now they are being powered more than enough). It does NOT affect the soundstage and positional accuracy negatively, nor does it audibly degrade SQ because of adding an extra chain to the audio link from my consoles to the headphones.

 How would voice chat fare with a 600ohm Beyer or K701/2? Let's just say that even if I have my Mixamp's game/voice knob at 3' o clock (which literally zaps game audio out of like 90% or more of it's volume, and gives voice chat a ridiculous amount of volume), the E9 can make the game audio STILL sound VERY loud, more than I'd like even when I don't use voice chat, so all you people wanting to add a mic to the K702 or 600ohm Beyer with their Mixamp is more than okay to do so with the E9 on high gain and relatively high volume.

 Mixamp: 3 o'clock is pretty well past what I'd use my voice chat setting on (1 o' clock). The Game/voice knob goes between 7 o'clock to 5 o'clock. Anything past 3 o'clock is pretty much overkill for voice chat, so the E9 is well within limits even on hard to drive headphones.

 The E9 pairs VERY well with the Mixamp. End of story.

 I'm am officially 99.9% satisfied with my E9 as both a music amp and power amp for my headphones when using the Mixamp. Those who want a neutral amp, how can I NOT recommend the E9 especially at the price point?


----------



## loganirado

Thanks Mad! I'm glad to hear the E9 goes well with Mixamp. Another positive point for Fiio!


----------



## gavinfabl

Thanks Mad for salivating me in wait of mine. Can't wait.


----------



## hasanyuceer

This is what I wrote in Fiio's section about E9:
   
  Quote:


> About sound but I want to mention that this little thing is very very good. I tried them for a couple of hours yesterday with my DX1000, I didnt noticed any resolution difference between my La Figaro 336.
> Of course I need longer time to understand the difference (if any) but my first impression is very good.
> 
> Also build-quality is top notch. A good looking, flawless amplifier..
> ...


 
   
  Also about compactness (with my La Figaro 336 and V-Dac)


----------



## apmusson

Hi,
   
  Just ordered an FIIO E7 and E9.  Can't wait to see how this combo compares to my Beresford DAC / XCAN V2 combo.  I am looking forward to auditioning the FIIO E7 with my Yuin PK1 earbuds and the combo with my K701s & HD650s.
   
  Hope the FIIO stuff arrives soon.
   
  Ade


----------



## Thommohawk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> From the little I see, I can tell you have an extremely old gen PS1. Is it that good of a source? I was thinking of trying to do the same with my PS3 for music, as there will be times when the E9 is away from my computer setup, and on the floor with my systems.


 

 The PS3 is simply awesome for music playback, hooking the PS3 up to my sound card I actually much prefer to use the PS3 player than my PC media players as the PS3's player is much better on the same setup than PC based media players imho. Bass isn't a boomy uncontrolled mess, highs aren't sibilant, the kickdrum actually sounds like a kickdrum lol. I actually wish I could get the PS3 sound from my media players as the hardware used is exactly the same, as obviously otherwise music needs to be copied in WAV lossless to the PS3 for that awesome playback.  I definitely recommend you try it though you might be surprised at the quality.
   
  Going from that to my media players I refuse to use them.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Cool, I'll definitely test that out then.


----------



## Jack C

On reading MadLustEnvy's impression, I pulled out my DT990/600 for an extended listen to some "fun" music with it through the E7/E9 for a couple of hours last night. I need to find a few tracks that the DT990 had sibilance issues with in the past and see if they are any better with the E7/E9. So far really enjoying this combo - airy, dynamic, good strong well defined bass and brilliant highs.
   
  Jack


----------



## TheGame21x

MadLustEnvy's impressions of the E9 mirror my own. I really enjoy the E7 + E9 combo and the E9 by itself is a great amp on its own. I really can't believe Fiio is selling this for so cheap! I don't have a ton of experience with higher end amplifiers but something tells me that the price to performance ratio has to be staggeringly high.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd like to see how the Fiio E9 stacks up to other neutral amps like the Matrix M-Stage, which is extremely popular around here.
   
  Team Fiio, all the way!
   
  Oh yes, after not even two days of nonstop pink noise burn in (20 minutes + 2 minutes of Silence endlessly looping), the E9 definitely sounds a little different between the initial use and now. The same track 'Prodigy - Salt In The Wounds'  no longer exhibits that near sibilant level of highs with my DT990s. The highs are indeed still in your face, but not as screechy as when I first used the E9 upon unboxing it. I have yet tested the K701 again with that track, but I will tomorrow. The K701 exhibited more treble peak than the 990s on the first day...
   
  I won't stop 'burning' the E9 in, but I'm quite pleased with what I hear as of right now. Kudos to Fiio for making such a delightful piece of audio equipment. If the E7 wasn't enough to give Fiio a name as powerhouse maker of price/performance gadgets, the E9 DEFINITELY would shut the naysayers up.


----------



## Riku540

Got my replacement already! Only 2 days from the time I got my disappointing defect! I am listening to it as I post this; I tried wiggling the E7 (very gently!) and am very pleased that I am getting both left and right channels as it should be! I will probably post my own impressions after a few good listening sessions. All I can say is I can't believe this only cost $200! I haven't been wowed like this since my first Head-Fi purchase years ago. I've been driving my DT 880/32's out of an altoids amp; people aren't kidding when they say even the 32 ohm really needs an amp to shine!
   
  Thank you Head-Fi! Thank you Micca! Thank you FiiO!!!
   
  Also, I just wanted to take the time to give an extra thank you to Micca and Jack for one of the best online customer service experiences I've ever had!


----------



## Firefighter

So guys,
   
  Has any update to firmware for E7 been released? If yes how do we update it?
   
  fw01ju31ja is my current firmware version.


----------



## brokenthumb

I'd like to say I'm really enjoying the E7 + E9 Combo!  My D2000's are really shining now.  Went back and compared just plugged into headphone iMac port... no contest.  Everything is just so crystal clear, very dynamic and the drums really hit hard, I can tell there is some major power getting pumped into the D2000's now.  AMAZING!!!!  I'm using the E7's EQ on 1 and connecting it via the line in on the E9, it sounds much warmer to me that way.  I set the E7's volume on 56 and have the E9's volume around 10 to 11 o'clock.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

brokenthumb, you don't like the D2000 with the E7 docked to the E9? Or do you not listen to music off your PC making the USB DAC portion of the E7  useless for your needs?


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> brokenthumb, you don't like the D2000 with the E7 docked to the E9? Or do you not listen to music off your PC making the USB DAC portion of the E7  useless for your needs?


 


  I thought I was listening to the E7's DAC?  I have the E7 connected to my iMac via USB then a 3.5 mm cable going from the E7's headphone out to the E9's 3.5mm line in.  It shows USB  Audio DAC under my Sound Output settings on the iMac, that is what I have selected.  Is this the correct way to link these three devices?  It sounds terrefic setup like this, but I'm pretty new to the headphone world also.
   
  It sounds really good with the E7 docked but I really like using the Bass 1 setting on the E7, everything just sounds warmer and full to me with the E7's EQ.  I don't know I need to listen to the E7 docked some more, it may be more accurate that way and I just need to get used to it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, the E7 works just fine as a DAC via the E9's line in, but I believe Fiio wanted the E7 docked onto the E9, lol. The E7 with EQ at 0 undocked and the E7 docked are pretty much the same thing (sound difference is probably just USB cable vs whatever 3.5 line in cable you're using), except it looks better docked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The EQ at 0/E7 docked are pretty much the neutral/most accurate, while you already know EQ 1 is a slightly warmer and very slightly bassier side of neutral. I thought the D2000 was already warm so I thought it wouldn't be good making it warmer, but I never heard it so I'm just making assumptions.


----------



## brokenthumb

Yeah, I need to get myself used to neutral sound.  I probably qualify as a basshead, I have two SVS PC-12 NSD's in my 10' x 10' Home Theater with a Buttkicker LFE also.  I'm used to a little omph in my bass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I know I'm enjoying this FiiO setup though, it sounds as good or better than my theater setup, and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## pinoyman

hi people...
   
  i needed help here.
   
  i have my ipod as source.
  and active speakers = audioengines.
   
  and i wanted my ipod to sound good.
  because sometimes i hear something is missing...
   
   
*which among the e7/e9 is the best purchase to make my ipod sound good along with my audioengine?*
*or should i buy both?*
*will it help?*


----------



## Riku540

Since your iPod will be the source, the E7 is obsolete unless you plan to use the bass EQ. I would go straight for the E9 and call it a day.
   
  Any particular reason you won't be using your PC for music though? The E7/E9 docked will yield far superior results this way.


----------



## pinoyman

hi riku,
  well, its just that ipod is the best bet when it comes to portability.
  thru laptop, i needed to open it up to listen to my music, in short, the ipod can provide me music in an instant.
   
*may i know, what would the e9 do to my ipod?*
*will it help enhance the sound quality?*


----------



## brokenthumb

I docked the E7 with the E9 instead of using the Line in and after listening to some bass heavy tracks I can really tell that it is *not* lacking in that department with the D2000's.  _Down In It_ from _Pretty Hate Machine_ sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I will keep it docked for a while, it still would be good to have the option to use the EQ settings on the E7 while docked also.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> hi riku,
> well, its just that ipod is the best bet when it comes to portability.
> thru laptop, i needed to open it up to listen to my music, in short, the ipod can provide me music in an instant.
> 
> ...


 

 Absolutely. If portability is an issue though the E9 is just going to be another thing you'll need to be moving around; and need a wall plug for no less. The E9 is still very small for what it is, but was more inteded to be a stay-in-one-place kind of thing. The E7 is better for portability but probably won't have enough power for speakers. Either one though (or both) will for one, increase volume output, but in addition strengthen the quality of the signal which will greatly enhance clarity, seperation, impact, etc. (This is what an amp is for.) Just be sure to get a line out cable/adapter for your iPod; you don't want to send the signal through the headphone jack.
   
  Are you just using the iPod around the house since you say they're connected to speakers? I can understand the appeal of just having to hit play and you're done; but in my opinion turning on your laptop or PC is such an insignificant inconvenience especially if you will be listening for hours. I guess I do take it for granted though because I have my E7/E9 connected to my desktop; which more or less is never turned off unless I go out of town.


----------



## audionewbi

Mad Lust envy had a greatr post not long ago.
 Here are two of you option, first one is the cheaper one second one is what Mad lust suggested and o boy does it make a huge diffence of what!
   
  1)iPod->E9->Speaker
   
  2)iPod LOD->E7 via line in connected to ->E9->Speaker
  As suggest by Jack by micca store in this case set E7 to maximum it can and then control the sound via E9, their is a massive improvement on Bass respond and SQ, not much on sound stage.
   
  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> hi people...
> 
> i needed help here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

Couldn't find the answer to this from a quick search and didn't want to start a whole thread over it. (Sorry)
   
  Basically, I have an old XP laptop; 5-6 years old. It's been collecting dust for a while now, but now that I have my E7/E9 I was thinking of giving it a hard drive upgrade and turning it into a dedicated music library.
   
  In short, does laptop performance matter at all so long as it can handle playing music when using a USB DAC? It won't impact the sound quality at all right?
   
  I'm already 99.9% sure it shouldn't but just want some reassurance before I go ahead and do this. Thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

As long as it is working non what so ever. Matter of fact I am getting a netbook next week. As long as you only use it for music it is fine. I am going to use the netbook with Foobar 2000.
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Couldn't find the answer to this from a quick search and didn't want to start a whole thread over it. (Sorry)
> 
> Basically, I have an old XP laptop; 5-6 years old. It's been collecting dust for a while now, but now that I have my E7/E9 I was thinking of giving it a hard drive upgrade and turning it into a dedicated music library.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Couldn't find the answer to this from a quick search and didn't want to start a whole thread over it. (Sorry)
> 
> Basically, I have an old XP laptop; 5-6 years old. It's been collecting dust for a while now, but now that I have my E7/E9 I was thinking of giving it a hard drive upgrade and turning it into a dedicated music library.
> 
> ...


 

 If you want to be REALLY cool you can put Linux on it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Mind you, just uninstalling 'most everything else and just having Foobar would work just as well - you don't really need a lot of power to be a music server, but it's best to make sure that there's nothing cluttering it up.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I was thinking Mangamonster should rename the thread to "The Official Fiio E9 Thread" or something akin to it, as this is mostly where all of us will go to comment on the E9. It will help from other E9 threads popping up too!
  
  Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> I docked the E7 with the E9 instead of using the Line in and after listening to some bass heavy tracks I can really tell that it is *not* lacking in that department with the D2000's.  _Down In It_ from _Pretty Hate Machine_ sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah, I honestly dunno why Fiio took out the ability to use the EQ settings of the E7 when docked. o_O
   
  As for Ipod use, you can easily buy Fiio's L3 LOD Cable and hook the Ipod up to the E9's Line In. The E7 is unnecessary in this equation, but when you're on the go, the Ipod + L3 would obviously work well with the E7 as a portable amp. The E7 and E9 are great to have together because each one has their own separate use, as well as working together when you have the ability to use a DAC.
   
*UPDATE*
   
  The 3.5mm input MAY have issues maintaining both channels if not put in correctly. Sometimes you have to work your headphone's plug in or you'll lose one channel. I have absolutely no problems with the 1/4" (6.35mm) input. So if anyone has any problems with the typical 3.5mm input, perhaps use the 6.35mm adapter that I'm sure all headphones come with as an add-on or normally. Either way, the 3.5mm works, it's just slightly more finicky than the 6.35mm input.
   
*UPDATE 2*
   
  Okay, this is COMPLETELY unnecessary as the E7 alone already does a bang up job with these two, but I tested the E9 with both the M50s and Creative Aurvana Live. Holy smokes, do they sound ****ing fantastic! What's funny to me is just how comparable these two are to each other. Like REALLY similar in sound. Last time I tested them out was with the E7, and the E9 is no different. These two are FANTASTIC closed headphones for the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're both easy to drive, but both exhibit some pretty good sound with some amping. Not much of a plus with the E9, but just wanted to post my impressions on it with these cans.


----------



## JamesFiiO

The line out should be original signal! for example, the line out of iPod/iPhone also took out hte ability of EQ settings!
   
  There are lot of criticism to the lien out T51 from Teclast ( also call nationites S:Flo² )
   
  and it is just because the EQ still work to the line out signal! lol!
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, I honestly dunno why Fiio took out the ability to use the EQ settings of the E7 when docked. o_O


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I understand that logic. You're not getting the purest audio signal if you're able to tweak EQ somewhere in the audio chain. However, I assumed that when the E7 was docked, that the E7 and E9 works synonymously as one device, so I thought you were able to use the E7's EQ settings, and the E9's amping with no degradation of the source between both devices asides from the EQ (as I thought they worked as one similar to the E7's DAC and AMP properties). I'm not knowledgeable as to how all this works, so forgive me for misunderstanding the technology behind it. They're both great products and I'm very pleased with what they both can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't NEED the E7's EQ settings, but if I did, I wouldn't mind undocking it and using it in the way I posted, even at the cost of the E9 amping a 'touched' signal... The versatility is there for those not so worried about compromising the purest signal.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I understand that logic. You're not getting the purest audio signal if you're able to tweak EQ somewhere in the audio chain. However, I assumed that when the E7 was docked, that the E7 and E9 works synonymously as one device, so I thought you were able to use the E7's EQ settings, and the E9's amping with no degradation of the source between both devices (as I thought they worked as one similar to the E7's DAC and AMP properties). I'm not knowledgeable as to how all this works, so forgive me for misunderstanding how all this works. They're both great products and I'm very pleased with what they both can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It is OK, I also have not idea why a line out signal can not carry the EQ setting! Trust me, I had been engineer and R/D manager for more than 18 years in audio! but FiiO must respect to our user! also there are not a standard definition to line out! depend on my knowlege, it is just
   
  about the output impendance and level! so the line out signal can be used between audio device! otherwise it will have problem and need to adjust the signal first! I am not saying it is a wrong concept, but it does accepted by lots of audiophile! interesting! the line out of Sony's
   
  walkman still can be control by the EQ, I guess that is why they can not sold as much as iPod, lol!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I understand that logic. You're not getting the purest audio signal if you're able to tweak EQ somewhere in the audio chain. However, I assumed that when the E7 was docked, that the E7 and E9 works synonymously as one device, so I thought you were able to use the E7's EQ settings, and the E9's amping with no degradation of the source between both devices (as I thought they worked as one similar to the E7's DAC and AMP properties). I'm not knowledgeable as to how all this works, so forgive me for misunderstanding how all this works. They're both great products and I'm very pleased with what they both can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As I understand it, the E9 dock completely bypasses the E7's internal amp, ONLY using the DAC section. Since the EQ is implemented as part of the amp section, that gets bypassed too. Yeah it's a bit annoying, but since you've almost certainly got the E7+E9 combo plugged into a computer you probably have access to some kind of EQ on there which can be used instead. Perhaps FiiO could post the EQ curves they use for the bass boost? It's probably a trade secret... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There's also supposed to be a standard LOD cable (L7) for the E7 coming at some point to allow you to use it as a standalone DAC. Don't know when we'll see it, though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol.
   
  In any case, I sincerely hope Fiio gets the praise it deserves for making such a remarkable, affordable product! I can't wait to see what you guys have planned in the future.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Lol.
> 
> In any case, I sincerely hope Fiio gets the praise it deserves for making such a remarkable, affordable product! I can't wait to see what you guys have planned in the future.


 


  Thanks! next year we will release a really huge bomb!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What. I just realized RIGHT NOW that I'm double amping with my undocked method. I have NO IDEA why I thought I was carrying a line out signal from the E7 to the E9... I KNOW better... considering I myself am waiting for the L7 and even expressed how much I wanted one in the L7 thread.
   

   
  I'm so stupid. This whole discussion could've been avoided. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Even then, the amped signal from the E7 to the E9 is VERY clean, which is why I thought it was a line out signal. XD
   
  Again, I KNEW this, but just forgot in the past few days of messing with the E9. My new toy is so distracting!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> As I understand it, the E9 dock completely bypasses the E7's internal amp, ONLY using the DAC section. Since the EQ is implemented as part of the amp section, that gets bypassed too. Yeah it's a bit annoying, but since you've almost certainly got the E7+E9 combo plugged into a computer you probably have access to some kind of EQ on there which can be used instead. Perhaps FiiO could post the EQ curves they use for the bass boost? It's probably a trade secret...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In fact, there are big different between hardware EQ and software EQ, the soft EQ will install phase distort so it is not so nature! if we have enough time we can develop an desktop graphic equalizer to headphone! or just 3 bands
   
  includes bass, middle, treble!


----------



## gavinfabl

jamesfiio said:


> Thanks! next year we will release a really huge bomb!







 What sort of bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 portable or full size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any other clues or photos please


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm sure it's too early to start theorizing. I'll wait until Fiio surprise us all with their OWN Headphone lineup.


----------



## JamesFiiO

We have a serious plan of our future, but will be step to step! but all will be high quality, high performance, high cost efficience!
   
  Now I can tell that there will be at least one total new portable amp! and one products is about hight definition audio!


----------



## gavinfabl

Cant wait. On my birthday wish list already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have a serious plan of our future, but will be step to step! but all will be high quality, high performance, high cost efficience!
> 
> Now I can tell that there will be at least one total new portable amp! and one products is about hight definition audio!


----------



## Riku540

Argh, teasing us just as we receive your newest product! Either way, I am officially a fan now; and eagerly waiting to see what is to come in the future!


----------



## gavinfabl

I think I am renaming Santa, new name Fiio Clause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Argh, teasing us just as we receive your newest product! Either way, I am officially a fan now; and eagerly waiting to see what is to come in the future!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I read ClieOS talking about a true audiophile level amp called the E11 at some point. I think it was a bit of industry knowledge and a bit of guesswork, but it does see like the next logical step. Considering how floored people seem by the E9 at this point, I can't think what they'll bring to the table, and more importantly at what price.
   
  Also James, thanks for getting back to me about the EQ. A decent and affordable desktop graphic EQ would be a nice piece of equipment to have on the market. Or like you said, the E7 with not just bass boost but with 3 levels of treble and mid boost too! Some people seem put off using the E7 with warmer headphones since it's already slightly warm, but with treble boost that wouldn't matter so much.
  Just ideas, not complaining. Your products so far are beyong great, best of luck to you guys with all future ventures.


----------



## will13xo

the FiiO E7/E9 combo rocks!!!
  thank you head-fi,miccasttore,and FiiO.


----------



## AKIMbO

So I don't have much experience with headphone amps, but after listening to my music on my Fiio E9 for a day I can confirm what others have said in this thread.  The Fiio E9 is a very neutral amp that doesn't color the music at all.  It's also extremely powerful.


----------



## audionewbi

Just finally done about 40 hours of burning o boy do i love fiio E9+E7 from my PC or what!!! It is heaven, thank you Fiio, really thank you. It handels my k702 like it is nothing! The Bass that I never heard is finally there! Love you guys!


----------



## s0126471

Hi,
   
  I do plan to purchase the E9 after it finally arrives in the UK.  Before then, I have a few questions regarding this:
   
  1:  Does the E9 recharge the E7 while its docked to it?  From what I've read you lost most of the functions on the E7, but it would be nice if you can re-charge it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  2:  From the pictures, it seems like you just need to dock the E7 to reap its benefits on the E9, and no cables from the E7 to E9?
  3:  Has anyone tried the 3.5mm pre-out socket?  Any good?  I would have thought that people would use the RCA output instead for most things.
  4:  Has anyone tried to combine this with a tube amp?  I may connect the E7+E9 combo to my TubeMagic A1 out of curiosity when I get the E9


----------



## Riku540

Can't answer the last two but the first two are both yes, and yes.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *s0126471* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3:  Has anyone tried the 3.5mm pre-out socket?  Any good?  I would have thought that people would use the RCA output instead for most things.
> 4:  Has anyone tried to combine this with a tube amp?  I may connect the E7+E9 combo to my TubeMagic A1 out of curiosity when I get the E9


 

 The 3.5mm Pre-out is volume controlled. So if you want to use the E9 as a pre-amp, the 3.5mm pre-out is perfect for this purpose. A good usage example would be connecting a pair of powered monitors.  The RCA outputs are not volume controlled, so if you have an device that has its own volume control, then the RCA outputs are a good choice. A good usage example would be with your tube-amp.
   
  Jack


----------



## mark2410

my review is finally up
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/521680/fiio-e9-review


----------



## will13xo

i'm really liking this combo as well. i mostly use the line out to my modest denon-klipsch 5.1 system. this is a nice piece of equiptment. plenty of power. i can most easliy describe the added emphasis with my headphones . i would like the on/off to work in unison also. i wind up setting and re-setting the 90 minute sleep timer


----------



## s0126471

The other thing I've noticed from the photos is that you have to take the casing off the E7 to dock with the E9.  Would have preferred to just 'dock and go' type


----------



## Riku540

It wouldn't be a secure fit if you could leave the casing on. Just look at iPods.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I honestly prefer the E7 without the casing, but I did have mine on for protection. Still, it takes like 3 seconds to slip back on anyways...
   
  If you're like me who uses the E7 at home 99.9% of the time, there shouldn't be any issue leaving it docked... unless you plan on tossing your E9 around like a football. @_@ There won't be a need for the casing while it's docked.


----------



## s0126471

Yes, but the E9 was designed (from an early stage) to go with the E7.  The same cannot be said for iPods and other Apple portable media devices.  This is why a few of them (JBL On stage micro, etc) come with multiple docking collars.  But the Fiio designed the E9 to go with the E7, so I was secretly hoping that the dock was built to accomodate a E7 + casing (the casing comes standard with the E7).
   
  If the E9 was designed to go with the E3, E5 as well, then I would not have an issue


----------



## s0126471

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I honestly prefer the E7 without the casing, but I did have mine on for protection. Still, it takes like 3 seconds to slip back on anyways...
> 
> If you're like me who uses the E7 at home 99.9% of the time, there shouldn't be any issue leaving it docked... unless you plan on tossing your E9 around like a football. @_@ There won't be a need for the casing while it's docked.


 

 I was planning on purchasing 2x E9's - one for home, one at work.  I have the E7 + casing wrapped around a Touch which I use during travel.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I could see it being slightly annoying, but nowhere near being a deal breaker. The case comes on and off very easily and quickly for me anyway. Still, I see what you mean.


----------



## will13xo

this seems like the biggest 'issue' commented on so far. i guess the logig was the E7 doesnt need to wear a jacket when home.


----------



## Riku540

Seems like nobody has issues with the performance itself; just nitpicking on silly "inconveniences".
   
  And for having x2 E9's and one E7; you leave yourself open for the chance of forgetting the E7 in a rush and then you have a useless E9 (unless you just happen to carry spare 3.5mm cables on you, but who would want to amp on-board sound?). If you're dropping the bomb on a second unit, I would feel better just leaving the transportation out of the picture.
   
  I have been guilty of doing stuff like this though, and probably will with the E7/E9 when money allows for it.


----------



## will13xo

so far i have no complaints about the performance. a very minor---annoyance is to strong a word.... the E7 staying on when the E9 is turned off. a few button presses to set the sleep timer and no need to worry about the E7 being on all the time


----------



## gavinfabl

The silicone skin pops on and off with ease. When out I need the e7 protected but at home I want my equipment to show off. The skin looks bland.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Seems like nobody has issues with the performance itself; just nitpicking on silly "inconveniences".


 

 well yes but in case you haddnt noticed were  talking about amps and DAC's for headphones, most people would be happy with the junk that usually come with DAP's so by the very fact we are here means we are a picky fussy bunch


----------



## will13xo

hahahaha


----------



## Riku540

Don't get me wrong, I do understand the appeal of extra bells and whistles. It's just considering how many _hours_ in a day one can listen, and how many _seconds_ (or even fractions of) to push an extra button or slip a case on and off just do not add up to me to where it can be considered a factor of any kind.
   
  To me it's like having a remote control... for your remote control.
   
  If anything, call me easy to please.


----------



## mark2410

i think what gets me is that they got all the hard bits right


----------



## will13xo

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> To me it's like having a remote control... for your remote control.
> 
> 
> would this just locate or would it bring it to u too???


----------



## Riku540

I suppose I understand more looking at it from that angle. But that's where it counts most isn't it?
   
  Besides, I have seen a few products that allow EQ through the line-out (lol) but I don't think I've ever seen something that will dock with the casing on; with good reason.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I suppose I understand more looking at it from that angle. But that's where it counts most isn't it?
> 
> Besides, I have seen a few products that allow EQ through the line-out (lol) but I don't think I've ever seen something that will dock with the casing on; with good reason.


 


  Why we make a desktop amp with dock for E7:
   
  1, First, it can help the user get a better and economic solution for both home use and portable use!
   
  2, It is user friend design, like the dock of iPod,  you don't need to connect lots of cable but just plug the E7 to the dock, them you get usb signal, you get charging , you get line out!
   
  3, the Hi Fi world need some new concept, we hope we can encourage more poeple go into the hifi world!  just like our E3, E5, E7!  you all know the price is a big fator that let most people off high quality audio products!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Fiio is definitely a front runner and pioneer of making high quality products for an accessible price. Anyone who says otherwise needs to get their heads out of their ass, Not everyone can afford a $300 amp and $200 dac. For just $200 or so you can get a GREAT solution and save up all that extra money for the most important part: THE HEADPHONES.
   
  I for one definitely KNOW that if it wasn't for Fiio's E7 and now E9, I wouldn't have gotten into higher impedance headphones. Thanks to Fiio, I can truly enjoy my cans the way they were meant to be enjoyed.
   
  Do I believe that there is a significant upgrade by going to expensive amps? Sure, but I'm sure you'd have to hit something worth 3 or 4 Fiio E7/E9 combos, which no matter how you slice it is a price not many people are willing to pay even if they DID have the money. As far as transparent amps go, I wholeheartedly believe that the increase in sound quality over the E7/E9 combo won't be worth the price asked.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Fiio is definitely a front runner and pioneer of making high quality products for an accessible price. Anyone who says otherwise needs to get their heads out of their ass, Not everyone can afford a $300 amp and $200 dac. For just $200 or so you can get a GREAT solution and save up all that extra money for the most important part: THE HEADPHONES.
> 
> I for one definitely KNOW that if it wasn't for Fiio's E7 and now E9, I wouldn't have gotten into higher impedance headphones. Thanks to Fiio, I can truly enjoy my cans the way they were meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> Do I believe that there is a significant upgrade by going to expensive amps? Sure, but I'm sure you'd have to hit something worth 3 or 4 Fiio E7/E9 combos, which no matter how you slice it is a price not many people are willing to pay even if they DID have the money. As far as transparent amps go, I wholeheartedly believe that the increase in sound quality over the E7/E9 combo won't be worth the price asked.


 
   
  Thanks! We belive that there already have so may high end device in the market! and there are some famous brand in headphone/earphone, but unfortunately, and the price is not so high too! but there are very few company/brand who can provide good amp in affortable price!
   
  The market research shows more and more people try to use headphone to enjoy music but not the speakers! it is you who encourage FiiO keep developing more high quality audio device for headphone, because it is a small market !


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have a pretty noobish question:
   
  If I hook up two headphones at the same time, does a multiple input amp like the E9 (or even the E7) work harder to power the headphones? I ask because I actually have my DT990s on my 6.35mm jack, and my desktop speakers (with it's own volume control, so I keep the volume regulated) on the 3.5mm input. I don't use my desktop speakers often, and 90% of the time are off, but I was wondering if this is stressing the E9 more when driving something like my 600ohm DT990s than if I had the speakers or another headphone unplugged...
   
  Another example is:
   
  The K701 and DT990/600 are close in volume level despite very different ohm ratings, and was wondering if it's okay to have them both plugged in and gain the same benefit as if I only used one at a time. Just curious. I'm completely new to understanding how an amp's internals work and my first assumption iwas that the 990/600 is getting less juice to drive them when I plug in something else in that is also being driven...


----------



## Jack C

The 3.5mm and 1/4" jacks are wired in parallel, with the 3.5mm jack containing some resistors in series to help add some sanity to the volume out of high sensitivity IEMs.
   
  Based on what I've seen of the E9's circuit and datasheets from TI, it will provide plenty of power to drive two headphones connected simultaneously.  You should not notice a drop in volume when you connect a second headphone because the outputs are connected in parallel and the E9 is able to provide enough current output for both. Headphones. 
   
  I don't know if the E9 can drive two 16 Ohm headphones in parallel - I think it can but I am not sure - but two 32 Ohm headphones in parallel should not be any problem at all, especially since there is a 33 ohm output resistor on the 3.5mm jack.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

How about two 600ohm headphones (just out of curiosity)?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I have a pretty noobish question:
> 
> If I hook up two headphones at the same time, does a multiple input amp like the E9 (or even the E7) work harder to power the headphones? I ask because I actually have my DT990s on my 6.35mm jack, and my desktop speakers (with it's own volume control, so I keep the volume regulated) on the 3.5mm input. I don't use my desktop speakers often, and 90% of the time are off, but I was wondering if this is stressing the E9 more when driving something like my 600ohm DT990s than if I had the speakers or another headphone unplugged...
> 
> ...


 

  Usually the high impedance headphone need high voltage, low impendance headphone need high current. so it can drive 2 high impendance headphone quite well at the same time !  but if you plug two low impendance headphone , the amp may refuse to work
   
   because the current is higher than the protective current!  but due to E9 have enough power store! it is not a problem to dirve 2 32ohm headphone at the same time ! you can just have a try! in fact, the output of E9 can drive some high sensitive speakers!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah okay. Thanks for the lesson guys. I read about high current and high voltage, and to be honest it sounds like exactly the same thing to me. XD At least I know it'll be okay to leave my desktop speakers plugged into my 3.5mm jack while I use my headphones. I have tested it myuself and don't notice anything different in sound quality or volume. Many thanks!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Usually the high impedance headphone need high voltage, low impendance headphone need high current. so it can drive 2 high impendance headphone quite well at the same time !  but if you plug two low impendance headphone , the amp may refuse to work
> 
> because the current is higher than the protective current!  but due to E9 have enough power store! it is not a problem to dirve 2 32ohm headphone at the same time ! you can just have a try! in fact, the output of E9 can drive some high sensitive speakers!


 

 well, even E7 can accomodate 2 headphones with impedance 40 ohm, so I'm sure E9 also will fine with that.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





akimbo said:


> So I don't have much experience with headphone amps, but after listening to my music on my Fiio E9 for a day I can confirm what others have said in this thread.  The Fiio E9 is a very neutral amp that doesn't color the music at all.  It's also extremely powerful.


 


  But how would you know this?
  If you are using the amp to fully realise the SQ of your headphones, then what are you comparing the "neutrality" to?
   
  Anyway, does anyone know how this compares to other desktop amps, and other desktop amp/DACs? I'm really really interested, but I want to know I'm not throwing my money away on a 'toy' that does little for my SQ.
   
  FYI I have an onboard soundcard, and my phone collection includes: re0, m50, hd668b, and HD-25-II
  I also have a teclast player arriving, but am skeptical that it will be able to drive the m50s to their potential.
  Also thinking of acquiring a k702 in the next year or so, and I've read the comment that they actually come alive with the e9?
   
  Can any one give me some sort of objective comparison to other amps? Unfortunately it's not terribly helpful when it's a reviewer's first amp, or that they say it's great for the "price range" since that doesn't really give me any objective idea about how good it is.
   
  aah. please. help. I. am. desperate. to. know. how. good. this. is.


----------



## Riku540

Ugh. This isn't the only thread. Everyone who has it loves it. Trust me, you cannot get better for the money; nothing "thrown away" here.
   
  Not very convincing I know. But I'm getting lazy after having repeated myself so many times...


----------



## paconavarro

I'll order one soon


----------



## brokenthumb

This may be a stupid question but I was wondering if it hurts anything to have two sources connected at once.  I have my iMac connected via USB and a HD-A1 via RCA to 3.55mm cable.  The iMac and A1 are both powered on at the same time also.
   
  The A1 direct to the E9 sounds like pure audio bliss btw.  Still VERY HAPPY with my purchase!


----------



## Marximus

Well, crap.  I WAS headed over to the full-size headphones forum this morning, then I saw a post regarding the E9, and now it's shipped.  Sorry, wallet.  Hearing of all the power inside this box makes me want to get back all the headphones I've sold and try them again.  This will be powering my HD600s and some incoming HFI-780s.  Question:  I got the impression somewhere along the way that the docking part would work with an iPod.  Is that true?  Are the connectors of the E7 and an iPod mutually exclusive?  This probably sounds like a stupid question (note:  I already have a uDAC, so I didn't buy the E7).


----------



## s0126471

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Well, crap.  I WAS headed over to the full-size headphones forum this morning, then I saw a post regarding the E9, and now it's shipped.  Sorry, wallet.  Hearing of all the power inside this box makes me want to get back all the headphones I've sold and try them again.  This will be powering my HD600s and some incoming HFI-780s.  Question:  I got the impression somewhere along the way that the docking part would work with an iPod.  Is that true?  Are the connectors of the E7 and an iPod mutually exclusive?  This probably sounds like a stupid question (note:  I already have a uDAC, so I didn't buy the E7).


 

 I think I read somewhere that an iPod dock is available, but it never stated that the E7/iPod dock socket are mutually exclusive.  I think its a 'replacement option/upgrade' thing.  It would be great if its a separate one on top of the E9 and recharges the iPod as well


----------



## Riku540

That information is incorrect; I remember seeing it too. The E9 will not dock an iPod.


----------



## Leee

It's killing me how there are barely any product reviews anywhere on the internet. I know it's early, but it's not THAT early is it?


----------



## Jack C

The E9 was "born" onto the US literally 10 days ago. Some of the first orders fulfilled were probably received late last week. People typically like to spend some time with a piece of gear before writing a review. Some of them even make it a point not to engage in any discussions or even read what others have said about it. 
   
  Other regions are slowly getting their E9 shipments as well, but some regions are still dealing with an ETA date. 
   
  For now, Head-Fi is just about the only place where you can see any reviews about the E9. As time goes on, we will see other review sites pickup on this great piece of gear.
   
  There is a great question asked earlier to the effect of: how do you know this is neutral, what do you have to compare it to?  The answer to me is that through listening experience we tend to know what a piece of traditional instrument should sound like. Something that sounds neutral would not accentuate or miss any thing to make these instruments sound unnatural. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Riku540

Also wanted to add to what Jack said in regards to transparency:
   
  A transparent amp will make your headphones sound "better" and not "different". This also makes it neutral since there is no added color to your headphone's sound signature.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Also wanted to add to what Jack said in regards to transparency:
> 
> A transparent amp will make your headphones sound "better" and not "different". This also makes it neutral since there is no added color to your headphone's sound signature.


 


  Yes I gathered that it would metaphorically be like wiping the fog off a window. Anyway I pulled the trigger an hour ago because I'm studying for an exam and I just can't have the e9 nagging away in the back of my mind. After my last law exam tomorrow I'll be working all summer anyway. 
   
  I figured I'd get the brainwavz M2 too, since it was only another $20 in the mp4nation combo pack. Getting the tips alone would cost me $10, and having them will spare me from putting my re0 in harms way while weight training.


----------



## Riku540

You won't be disappointed. I can't stop loving my FiiO's, and can't stop spreading the love here on Head-Fi!
   
  Please post impressions when you get them!


----------



## Leee

Yeah I'm really interested to see how the speaker outputs are too. 
   
  To clear up some confusion, the Fiio website explains that there will be an ipod connector, which presumably would be like a dock adaptor for where the E7 sits. Not sure if I'd personally go down that route though, since there's really nothing to be gained having my iphone in there, since I bought a $6 dock with digital line out.
   
  The mp4nation deal is amazing though; for $190 
  breaking it down it might look like:
  - E9 amp -- $120  -- sounds very cheap for the quality of the desktop amp
  - E7 portable amp/dac -- $50
  - M2 headphones -- $20 (was given sonic diamond in multiple IEM shootout when $50)
  Buying any of these at that price is pretty outstanding value-wise


----------



## ohaider

The e9 looks pretty beefy. Also, it's pretty cool that you can dock the e7 onto it. Can't wait to see your final review on it.


----------



## obazavil

I was considering also the mp4nation deal option (very tempting), even that I had already an E7. However, some horror histories about getting their stuff after 30 or even 60 days made me stay back, and ordered instead from micca store (at the $200 price bundle), since micca has nothing but good reputation here.


----------



## Sinai

Quote: 





obazavil said:


> I was considering also the mp4nation deal option (very tempting), even that I had already an E7. However, some horror histories about getting their stuff after 30 or even 60 days made me stay back, and ordered instead from micca store (at the $200 price bundle), since micca has nothing but good reputation here.


 


  the Hong Kong Postal service gonna keep your package for 2 months if you order in the following 2.5 months, just check out the DealExtreme Forums.
  Use Micca \ lambayrules - best dealers.
   
  I bought my E9 from lambayrules and in less than a week it arrived to my post office (gonna pick it up tomorrow)


----------



## NoKTurNal

OMG...
   
  Unboxing!
  e9 and e7 FTW
  1W of power....
  Total ownage....
   
  Cant Wait For It!


----------



## gavinfabl

My E9 on next day delivery for tomorrow Friday courtesy of mp3amplifier. Very excited. And thanks to compicat my custom LOD arrived today. Such good timing.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





sinai said:


> the Hong Kong Postal service gonna keep your package for 2 months if you order in the following 2.5 months, just check out the DealExtreme Forums.


 

 Hong Kong postal says 5-14 days for me..


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

I can't wait for the reviews..just from reading this thread it seems like at least 15-20 people now have it or its on the way


----------



## Marximus

Mine will be here today.  I'll try and put up a short review, although I'm not über-experienced with amps.


----------



## minorityzune

Got my E7/E9 combo today. And I love them.
  My HD555 sounds so much better than from Asus Xonar U1(of course). Deeper bass, wider while realistic sound stage and definitely more details. The sound signature of records doesn't change to my ear, so like others said, E9 is a neutral amp which I like.
  Only one small issue, the volume indicator on the big nob, a shallow groove is practically invisible from right side where I sit. I have to come quite close to check the nob position. Some white paints will do, I guess.
  All in all, I am very happy with tthis setup and it might be the time to upgrade to a pair of high impedence headphones, like HD600?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





minorityzune said:


> Got my E7/E9 combo today. And I love them.
> My HD555 sounds so much better than from Asus Xonar U1(of course). Deeper bass, wider while realistic sound stage and definitely more details. The sound signature of records doesn't change to my ear, so like others said, E9 is a neutral amp which I like.
> Only one small issue, the volume indicator on the big nob, a shallow groove is practically invisible from right side where I sit. I have to come quite close to check the nob position. Some white paints will do, I guess.
> All in all, I am very happy with tthis setup and it might be the time to upgrade to a pair of high impedence headphones, like HD600?


 

 Thanks for your share! from the second batch, the Knob will have a white paint which is marked by laser! and HD600 is a great Headphone on E9!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh yeah, that's probably the only real complaint I have when it comes to the E9's aesthetics... I can't see the volume knob's groove, but whenever I plug in my headphones I always set it to the lowest volume and gradually go up anyway. It's a minor complaint which feiao has stated that has been fixed in the second batch. I wouldn't part with my E9 just to have a white indicator.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks for your share! from the second batch, the Knob will have a white paint which is marked by laser! and HD600 is a great Headphone on E9!


 

 Just a quick question, there seems to be a new batch of the e7s coming out every so often...are these just minor tweaks cuz if there is any noticable impreoevment, I can just w8 a little longer before buying it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Fiio listens to it's buyers and addresses any issues with their products. Who wouldn't love a company like that?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





xxfallenangelxx said:


> Just a quick question, there seems to be a new batch of the e7s coming out every so often...are these just minor tweaks cuz if there is any noticable impreoevment, I can just w8 a little longer before buying it.


 
   
  As any responsible brand or company, we will improve the quality step by step! and will recall it if there have any  big bug or defective! and in fact, we test it before we release to the market so it never happened! so far there have not any big change in E7 from first batch!
   
  but we do added a LED to indicate the charging status ! but it is only useful when you power off the E7!


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Fiio listens to it's buyers and addresses any issues with their products. Who wouldn't love a company like that?


 

 Totally, I've heard nothing but good things about Filo..btw thx Envy for taking the time to give me a short review on them..I found it very helpful and much appreciated


----------



## minorityzune

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks for your share! from the second batch, the Knob will have a white paint which is marked by laser! and HD600 is a great Headphone on E9!


 

 Then HD600 it is! Oh my wallet!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





xxfallenangelxx said:


> Totally, I've heard nothing but good things about Filo..btw thx Envy for taking the time to give me a short review on them..I found it very helpful and much appreciated


 


  Not a problem. Here to help. I'm not very knowledgeable, but I add my input when I do think it helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just like everyone of you guys. I learn as I go, and this forum has been very kind and helpful from what I have experienced.


----------



## minorityzune

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Oh yeah, that's probably the only real complaint I have when it comes to the E9's aesthetics... I can't see the volume knob's groove, but whenever I plug in my headphones I always set it to the lowest volume and gradually go up anyway. It's a minor complaint which feiao has stated that has been fixed in the second batch. *I wouldn't part with my E9 just to have a white indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's when a marker comes in handy!


----------



## will13xo

that's what i did. well....silver paint marker actually
  
  Quote 





minorityzune said:


> That's when a marker comes in handy!


----------



## Jack C

Peep this:
   

   
  This was one of the first things I did after receiving this engineering sample from FiiO. The marker slot is flat, so what I did was take some white address labels (plenty of those around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and cut a 1mm thin strip of it, trimmed it to the correct length, and stuck it in there. 
   
  I like it a lot.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Question for Feiao or anyone who knows. Is the DAC portion of the E7 supposed to work when the E7 is docked to the E9 but turned off?
   
  Because my E7 has been off for days, and I just remembered that I never turned it back on. I did check and it indeed was off, but I've been listening to both my headphones and speakers through my E9.
   
  Was it meant to work this way? Because if so, then that makes the E7 being on pointless when using it through the E9, and it will save the E7's OLED screen from aging if people didn't want to use keylock...
   
  The E7 and E9 just got better then!


----------



## minorityzune

Nope, at least not on my laptop, E7 has too be powered on to work as a DAC so that I could use headphone connected to E9. That actually makes sense, doesn't it? If E7 is off, there is no working sound card at all, hence no sound.

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Question for Feiao or anyone who knows. Is the DAC portion of the E7 supposed to work when the E7 is docked to the E9 but turned off?
> 
> Because my E7 has been off for days, and I just remembered that I never turned it back on. I did check and it indeed was off, but I've been listening to both my headphones and speakers through my E9.
> 
> ...


----------



## minorityzune

That is brilliant!

  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Peep this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIMbO

Great idea...I like how this would be removable unlike a paint marker.
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Peep this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I guess I'm lucky that it's 'defective' then? It definitely sounds exactly the same no matter if my E7 is on or off.
  
  Quote: 





minorityzune said:


> Nope, at least not on my laptop, E7 has too be powered on to work as a DAC so that I could use headphone connected to E9. That actually makes sense, doesn't it? If E7 is off, there is no working sound card at all, hence no sound.


----------



## minorityzune

That is very intersting! My laptop shows that current source is USB DAC(E7 in this case) as long as E7 sits in he dock, whether it on or off. While E7 is off, no sound coming out.
  So I guess this might depend on how the computer handel the priority of its sound system.

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I guess I'm lucky that it's 'defective' then? It definitely sounds exactly the same no matter if my E7 is on or off.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I guess I'm lucky that it's 'defective' then? It definitely sounds exactly the same no matter if my E7 is on or off.


 

 I remember Jack saying he has the older model which will still work as a DAC when off. But you just got yours right? The newest E7's have the FiiO logo glow a dim red when docked.
   
  I would like some more clarification on this if anyone has answers.


----------



## obazavil

Hmm...
   
  I bought mine like 1 month ago... I hope is the one with the nice logo 
   
  Must wait until december when my friend brings me my E9 to test it...
   
  Still sooo far...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I got my E7 months ago, I think from a Chinese store (I think it was Dealextreme, can't remember...doesn't glow). I got my E9 as soon as it was available at Micca's store.
   
  The E7 has been 100% perfect. So I guess mine is just an older model that allows the DAC to work even it's docked to the E9 while it's off.
   
  Just really wondering if it was something that was suposed to hapen back then or not. No issues with either product.


----------



## Marximus

Super-early, brief impressions time!
  I just got the amp today.  I was a little confused at first trying to figure out how to connect the E9 to my uDAC, due to all the connections in the back.  Anyway, got it set up, and I think I heard my HD600s actually say, "Hey!  Wake up!"  They came _alive._  Super dynamic and fast.  Might have added a bit to the bottom end, but the difference is negligible.  I also received another present from the Headphone Fairy today:  the Ultrasone HFI-780s.  Sorry, Sennheiser, but the bass in the HD600s just got spanked by the Ultrasones.  It's gorgeous, and makes the lower notes in a song sound like real music.  Anyway, they sound great through the amp.  A quick A/B between the uDAC and the E9 gives me the impression that the amp adds a good portion of body and warmth to the headphones.  Could be just psychoacoustics, but I'll put this amp in the win column.


----------



## Sinai

Got My E9 today, first quick Impression with my ATH-M50 (changed ear pads for less boomy sound) : wide soundstage, very clean and transparent.
  I'll test it with the E7 later.
  I wish it had 2 docks : one for E7 and the other for iPod...not a big deal, but if it had 2 docks it would have been perfect for me.
   
  Love Shane from Lambayrules - great seller.
   
*DAMN IT !!!   I LOVE FiiO STUFF SO MUCH - I'M ADDICTED !!!*


----------



## mangamonster

Done! 
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I was thinking Mangamonster should rename the thread to "The Official Fiio E9 Thread" or something akin to it, as this is mostly where all of us will go to comment on the E9. It will help from other E9 threads popping up too!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Cool. Now let's hope people don't make a million threads on the E9. It seems to be gaining a lot of popularity, so hopefully they'll post here, and maybe we can get direct comparisons with other amps!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I thought I'd try something normal people wouldn't generally try. The KSC75 on the E9! Sounds great!


----------



## Oddworld

I seem to forget that my E7 is actually ON when docked to E9. Will it harm battery life to have the E7 always ON and charging?
  In other words, is the battery being used when its fully charged? Is it in a trickle charge state, or is battery being bypassed for connection to the +5V / +12V line?
   
  Additionally, I really like the two second pause when the E9 is turning on, waiting for red LED to blue.


----------



## Alcia

I'm still amazed this little thing drives things as well as it does. I was pretty skeptical when I bought it, having my only experience with FiiO been the E5 and quite disliked it. (I'm sure it's nice for what it is, but really not what I was looking for, but I got it for free so no complaints.)

 Now, I'm rather wondering how far up the ladder of headphones you can go and still have this little guy power them. Would be intersting to see.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

milosz has made a topic doing A/B tests with various amps (he started with solid states which is what the E9 is). He's compared from $350 amps up to a $2000 amp. In every test, he's pretty much stated that they are nearly indistinguishable to very very slight differences.
   
  I'm betting that if the E9 is compared to all of these, there's gonna be an uproar.
   
  For $100-130, the E9 is starting to look like it's gonna cause chaos in the solid state amp business...


----------



## Oddworld

Fantastic!
  Glad I made a good choice


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> I seem to forget that my E7 is actually ON when docked to E9. Will it harm battery life to have the E7 always ON and charging?
> In other words, is the battery being used when its fully charged? Is it in a trickle charge state, or is battery being bypassed for connection to the +5V / +12V line?
> 
> Additionally, I really like the two second pause when the E9 is turning on, waiting for red LED to blue.


 
   
   
  when the E7 get fully charging! it will stop to charge the build in battery!  so it will not harm the battery life when the E7 always ON! also it is the same situation when you plug a iPod/iPhone to a docking station!
   
  and E7 will powered by the E9 but not the build in battery when dock to the E9!  the led shows the situation of the build in protective circuit! it will protect the headphone from DC voltage !
   
  We know you may use a $300 headphone on E9!


----------



## Oddworld

Fantastic, thanks for the reply!


----------



## JamesFiiO

*Fantastic Four*
   
In fact, Soon we will release A1, which is a brother of E9 to drive a passtive speakers! it have 15W X 2  output power ! so it is suitable for some desktop
   
  speaker! the sound quality is reasonable, the size is the same as E9! but I don't know whether it will be accepted by our user because there are so many decent
   
  power amplifier for speaker, good and cheap, big and small!  but if the sales is good enough！ there will be a new brother of E9, so all they form fantastic four!
   
  Benjamin Grimm---A1
   
  Sue Richards-------E7
   
  Johnny Storm------E9
   
  Reed Richards------??
   
  LOL! just for fun!


----------



## Jack C

Reposting the E9 internal shots in this official thread. 
   
   
http://forum.miccastore.com/index.php/topic,175.0.html

   

  Sorry about the watermark being right on the product, last time we posted a E7/E9 photo with our watermark to the side of the product, someone took the watermark off and used it on another forum without our permission.

   

  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Fantastic stuff James, pun intended and unintended! 
   
  I honestly wanna have all Fiio products and make...
   

   
   
  Alone they fight, unite and they have all the might!
   
  Team Fiio!


----------



## Riku540

Woah, blast from the past. Watch the FiiO E11 be a taser that attaches to the E7 for portable self-defense.


----------



## mangamonster

haha..Nice pics indeed!


----------



## Oddworld

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Woah, blast from the past. Watch the FiiO E11 be a taser that attaches to the E7 for portable self-defense.


 

 I'd buy that


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Fiio setup is gonna end up looking like this, but actually be effective...
   

   
  I don't care what people say, add-ons were an awesome idea, and Fiio has proven it!


----------



## Riku540

In all seriousness though I would love to see a headphone stand by FiiO. I love my Woo stand but I would love to see what kind of elegant yet humble design FiiO could come with to match the E7/E9 yet allow us to show off our FiiO pride!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Actually, I'm still looking for a good headphone stand that won't break the bank. I'm not talking about banana holders or hand towel holders either.
   
  I want something to show my babies off, even have a spot to hide all the cable in!


----------



## Riku540

The one I use (very affordable!):
   
  http://wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html
   
  Or if you need bigger:
   
  http://wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## mangamonster

Ya'll need to check these out...


----------



## Riku540

Awesome! But who makes them and where can you buy them... lol.


----------



## mangamonster

Man, I really wish I knew how to get my hands on some. I know that Munkong Gadget carries them at their walk in stores in Bangkok, but I don't think they sell them at their website..plus I can't read Thai..hehe


----------



## Oddworld

Wow those look amazing. I've been just setting down my cans on the table. No problem as long as I dust!
   
  But I might shell out $20 for something nice. Nothing more though


----------



## JoetheArachnid

At least one of those styles pictured is sold by coolfungadget (great seller, FWIR) though they're not exactly cheap. That new speaker amp sounds interesting, though I can't say that I've got any speakers worth powering... yet.
  I'm still fascinated to know what FiiO could do with tubes, though that's possibly too mystical for FiiO's down-to-earth design strategy. I don't really know what else we could get except a better (more expensive) standalone amp or DAC.
   
  Unless... headphones. You never know.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Also, I fixed that picture of the shop. Now it is perfect.


----------



## Marximus

I bought a hand towel holder from Bed Bath and Beyond and put some empty toilet paper rolls over the cm-thick metal bars, to distribute the weight better.  It's brushed metal and wood.  Looks nice.  About $14.


----------



## Alcia

I'm planning on ordering a Woo Audio headphone stand myself, the HPS-H, black to go with my shiny white and black color scheme (I didn't pic based on the colors, it just happened to come out that way so keeping with it)


 In orther news, I just ordered myself an E7 to go with my E9 from Micca through Amazon with one day shipping, so, looking forward to running some serious burn in on it tomorrow.


----------



## obazavil

wait... you are saying that my monitor for holding my k702 is not good enough?


----------



## s0126471

I was thinking of getting one from Woo Audio ... until I realised their shipping charge to Europe 
   
  I have an unofficial AKG headphone stand for my K702


----------



## obazavil

Quote:  





> I have an unofficial AKG headphone stand for my K702


 

 Which stand?


----------



## s0126471

Quote: 





obazavil said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Its a headphone stand with an AKG branded sticker on it.  From the build quality, I dont think its AKG grade


----------



## ediverudt

I'm using the lower lamp on my bead side torch/reading lap style lap. it works allright. I do have a white rock paper towel holder maybe thats not such a bad idea.
  the holders with boxes in them are not a bad idea however I am thinking most of us have headphone amps so a classy headphone amp box (with vents or even cooling) along with a built in head phone stand would be a good idea.I might make one out of granite and leather or something like that for my desk.
   
   
  hardly on topic for the fiio thread review.


----------



## NoKTurNal

YES It official!

 I am so happy I just got my ordered from Micca (Thx u)


----------



## TheMiddleSky

I have E7 and I like how the bass boost level 1 can warm up my headphones, I just afraid that E9 which is more at neutral side will offering a bit too bright sound.
   
  or am I just totally wrong?


----------



## Jack C

The E9 will leave the sound signature of your head phones unaltered. If you like how the E7 warms up your headphone's sound, you can do what others have tried and run the E7's headphone output to the E9's input. 
   
  Jack


----------



## TheMiddleSky

hmm...
   
  one more question, is that any audible different sound coming from HO (bass boost off) and docked to E9 (E7 as pure DAC)?


----------



## Oddworld

None that I could tell. I don't have trained ears though


----------



## Jack C

Theoretically, there would be more distortion/noise, and channels separation might take a slight hit as well. But this is just what's expected when you daisy chain amps in general - says nothing about whether the effects are audible. The amp in the E7 is fairly clean, and I would say that you should definitely try the E7's HO fed into the E9 instead of docked. Just set the volume on the E7 to 56 or greater and have a go at it.
   
  Jack


----------



## paconavarro

Tnks for the advise... I really love the #1 Eq in the e7...


----------



## NoKTurNal

Oh, if you dont want to create an account on Miccastore
   
  They now sell it through Amazon, only the E9

 http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E9-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00470Q76K/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1289974096&sr=8-10


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Theoretically, there would be more distortion/noise, and channels separation might take a slight hit as well. But this is just what's expected when you daisy chain amps in general - says nothing about whether the effects are audible. The amp in the E7 is fairly clean, and I would say that you should definitely try the E7's HO fed into the E9 instead of docked. Just set the volume on the E7 to 56 or greater and have a go at it.
> 
> Jack


 
   
  very helping answer, thx


----------



## Oddworld

Fiio, would you mind making a Foobar EQ setting that would mimic the E7's bass boost +1, +2, +3?
  I prefer to dock the E7 on top of the E9, and I miss the bass boost feature


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Fiio, would you mind making a Foobar EQ setting that would mimic the E7's bass boost +1, +2, +3?
> I prefer to dock the E7 on top of the E9, and I miss the bass boost feature


 
  I already asked this: the difference is that Foobar uses software EQ and the E7 a hardware EQ - so the hardware will inevitably sound better. They said there's a chance of a 3-band graphic EQ from them at some point.


----------



## Oddworld

That's most unfortunate. I dearly miss the EQ. It's somewhat of a pain to connect and disconnect the E7 if being used as line in. I wish the EQ would extend through the dock, although I understand if it's impossible with hardware limitations. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## minorityzune

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> That's most unfortunate. I dearly miss the EQ. It's somewhat of a pain to connect and disconnect the E7 if being used as line in. I wish the EQ would extend through the dock, although I understand if it's impossible with hardware limitations. Do you have any other suggestions?


 
  Well, if you really need extra bass, rather manipulating the source, why not switch to a bass heavy phones?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> That's most unfortunate. I dearly miss the EQ. It's somewhat of a pain to connect and disconnect the E7 if being used as line in. I wish the EQ would extend through the dock, although I understand if it's impossible with hardware limitations. Do you have any other suggestions?


 


  I am working extra hard to provide a solution to this.  
   
  Edit: And here it is:
   
  Modeling the FiiO E7's EQ Settings in Foobar2000:
http://forum.miccastore.com/index.php/topic,178.0.html
   
   
  Jack


----------



## Oddworld

Thanks Jack, keep me updated!!!
   
  MinorityZune, I like what I have


----------



## Alcia

Wow, jack, that's pretty cool for those who like the E7 to be warmer. I'm sure you've made a few people happy there.

 Me, I think the E7 with the EQ set to 0 is pleanty warm.

 My comments on the E7/E9 combo. I'm honestly completely shocked by both. I did not expect either of these to deliver a sound as good as they do. Are they the best thing I've ever heard? No. But they are REALLY good.

 The E9 I was less shocked with overall, it was the E7 that really floored me with what such an inexpensive thing can do. Will probably post more impressions later on, as I'm still burning in the E7.


----------



## minorityzune

I totally understand you, no offense. I love what I have too, although they are far from perfect. I like anything that could add extras to my rigs at least cost.

  
  Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Thanks Jack, keep me updated!!!
> 
> MinorityZune, I like what I have


----------



## obazavil

thanks jack, looking for updates to that post


----------



## Oddworld

No prob, Zune. As much as I would love some HD800's my K702's were the only things that would fit in the budget


----------



## s0126471

I've had the E9 for a few days now, and so far, so good 
   
  The only issue I have is with the 'pre-out' stereo port.  I wish it was a line out like the RCA ports on it.
   
  Oh, also, I seem to have an E9 that even if the E7 is turned off (and plugged into the E7) it still works as a DAC.  Took me a while to realise this


----------



## JRG1990

Has the second batch reached the shops yet?,


----------



## Oddworld

I don't know where the post is, but there was not a big difference in batch one vs batch two
  The only thing they really did was all a white dot to the pot.
   
  If you buy one and get first generation E9, just take the UPS shipping label and cut out a tiny square.
  I'm terrible at these kinds of things, but this look me literally 15 seconds and it looks great


----------



## JRG1990

The differences where the mark on the volume pot and the uk version comes with a proper uk plug, i want the proper uk plug so will wait for the second batch.


----------



## Facsimile

I was just about to buy the E9 megacombo on mp4 nation, but to my dismay it now says, "Sorry, the product was not found."


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





facsimile said:


> I was just about to buy the E9 megacombo on mp4 nation, but to my dismay it now says, "Sorry, the product was not found."


 
   
  I wouldn't worry about it. The deal didn't last long and I hear shipping is super slow. If you are in the US Micca Store is the best way to go.


----------



## Facsimile

Thanks, I'll check it out.  Btw, long-time reader first-time poster; I've learned a lot from you guys.
   
  edit: wish Micca store offered a bundle with the M3s.


----------



## canoners

Can the E7/E9 combo power a HD650?


----------



## Riku540

Let's just put this out there for all the "can the E9 power this?" questions:
   
  There aren't any headphones the E9 can't power to their fullest. It's one of the biggest reasons why so many of us chose the E9, especially considering the price.


----------



## chrisbrock

[size=10pt]Hello! I am a long time reader but the recent barage of new and exciting equipment has compelled me to join in.  I use a set of DT770/80 at work and have been considering a new amp for them.  I have been looking at the ibasso P4 with alot of interest but after reading through the reviews for the E9 I am very interested especially considering it is half the price!  I searched the thead but have seen no reference to the DT770/80.  Would anyone care to comment on how the E9 would mesh with the DT770/80? I am more interested in sound characteristics of this combo because it looks like from a power standpoint this amp would drive the 770/80s to a volume level that could easy cause major hearing damage haha.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Thanks!!![/size]
  [size=10pt]-Chris[/size]


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





chrisbrock said:


> [size=10pt]Hello! I am a long time reader but the recent barage of new and exciting equipment has compelled me to join in.  I use a set of DT770/80 at work and have been considering a new amp for them.  I have been looking at the ibasso P4 with alot of interest but after reading through the reviews for the E9 I am very interested especially considering it is half the price!  I searched the thead but have seen no reference to the DT770/80.  Would anyone care to comment on how the E9 would mesh with the DT770/80? I am more interested in sound characteristics of this combo because it looks like from a power standpoint this amp would drive the 770/80s to a volume level that could easy cause major hearing damage haha.[/size]
> [size=10pt]Thanks!!![/size]
> [size=10pt]-Chris[/size]


 

 Welcome Chris! The E9 is a very transparent/neutral amp which means it will not "change" the sound characteristics of your DT 770/80 but "improve" them. While I have not heard the DT 770/80 I know one of the major characteristics is it's super powerful bass. I would expect like any other headphone the bass will tighten up and feel more controlled considerably. The impact should have a lot more "attitude" to it. You can also expect greater separation in instruments and vocals, especially in more complex songs with many layers. The E9 should stay faithful to the sound signature of the DT 770 you love, but in greater clarity and detail and realize it's full potential.


----------



## chrisbrock

Thanks for the great welcome and reply Riku540.  I spend alot of time in front of a computer at work and when doing that I really enjoy trance and techno style tunes.  The DT770/80 I found to be amazing with this genre and would be amazed to hear with the E9 can do with them.  At home I run a LD mkiv and a set of DT880/600s as I listen to more laid back music when at home and this combo is as amazing to my ears as anything I have ever heard. 
   
  Again, thanks for the welcome, by actually joining and posting I have a feeling I just took red pill....


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

While I no longer own the DT770/80, I did at one point, and I can tell you guys that the E9 would be a perfect companion to them. The bass will be more controlled for one thing. The DT770/80 has the best imaging/directional accuracy I have ever heard, and the E9 will showcase that.


----------



## Alcia

Since people keep posting pics of their E7/E9 and cans. I feel compelled to do the same.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





alcia said:


> Since people keep posting pics of their E7/E9 and cans. I feel compelled to do the same.


 
   
  Nice! maybe I should post my setup now!


----------



## JamesFiiO

My desktop setup!


----------



## gavinfabl

Chris, one of the headphones I use is Sony MDR-XB700 with similar types of music as well. The E9 revolutionised the Sony's. So dramatic so full of energy. I describe it as going from a white belt in karate to a black belt plus.
  
  Quote: 





chrisbrock said:


> Thanks for the great welcome and reply Riku540.  I spend alot of time in front of a computer at work and when doing that I really enjoy trance and techno style tunes.  The DT770/80 I found to be amazing with this genre and would be amazed to hear with the E9 can do with them.  At home I run a LD mkiv and a set of DT880/600s as I listen to more laid back music when at home and this combo is as amazing to my ears as anything I have ever heard.
> 
> Again, thanks for the welcome, by actually joining and posting I have a feeling I just took red pill....


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Let's just put this out there for all the "can the E9 power this?" questions:
> 
> There aren't any headphones the E9 can't power to their fullest. It's one of the biggest reasons why so many of us chose the E9, especially considering the price.


 


  Electrostats? 
   
  Actually I've been wondering how it would do with a K1000. Good luck finding anyone with both... (~$1200 cans with a $120 amp)
  However, considering the massive power the E9 seems to shift it sounds like a great match for the K1000.
   
  Also @James - that's just showing off. Nice iPhone dock. Do I also see the speaker amp there (bottom right)?


----------



## Oddworld

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> My desktop setup!


 

 Thats alot of E9s!
  Can the iPhone be plugged into the E9???
  I want to know what you're plotting so I can buy it!!!


----------



## chrisbrock

Thanks for your comments.  That really confirms the feeling that I had gotten when reading all the reviews.  The DT770/80 with an E9 would be a dynamic, powerful monster of a combination.  I would image that music such as nine inch nails would sound insane with this combo.  Ill be ordering mine sometime in the next week or so.  
  
  Quote: 





gavinfabl said:


> Chris, one of the headphones I use is Sony MDR-XB700 with similar types of music as well. The E9 revolutionised the Sony's. So dramatic so full of energy. I describe it as going from a white belt in karate to a black belt plus.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The Left is an E9 mod version so it can support iPhone/iPod, the top of the right is an E9, the second is an A1 small digital power amplifier!
   
  We have not decide how sell the dock of iPod/iPhone for E9! we have two options
   
  1, Sell the dock kits, but you need to replace the dock by yourself! although it is quite easy, but I am worry about that some may have problem and damage the E9! also it can to support E9/E7 at the same time!
   
     so it is not an upgrade option, it is just another version of E9!
   
  2, Sell antoher verision of E9, which may call E9i! it can only support iPod/iPhone!
   
  The A1 is a small amplifier, almost the same outlook as E9, with 15W+15W output, similar with TPA2024 class T amplifier, but the sound it different because the sound will be more neutral!
   
  A1 is designed to drive some small destop speakers! but I found that there are very few passtive small speaker with 3 - 4 inch speaker unit!


----------



## mnagali

I'm definitely gonna be looking forward to that  E9i to dock my iphone4 -- looks like I'll be able to dock it without removing the case too! (the case I use looks identical to yours)
   
  also, for when I plan on using my laptop as the source:  E7 (dac) + L7 (lod) -> E9i


----------



## Riku540

Interesting... So with the A1 being a digital amplifier does this mean it is an Amp + DAC in one without the need for the E7? Is this the 96Khz/24bit product you were talking about? USB input?
   
  EDIT: Gah for speakers! Can't wait for the next headphone product though!


----------



## audionewbi

hey Feiao is that a  PSU under the E9?=D


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think he just mentioned that it was the A1, to power speakers. Unless James was talking about something else I can't see.


----------



## Facsimile

Would E9 + 990 (600) be a good pairing, or should I opt for E9 + 990 (250)?


----------



## obazavil

I bought DT990/600 and E9 at the same time, if that tells you something


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

facsimile said:


> Would E9 + 990 (600) be a good pairing, or should I opt for E9 + 990 (250)?




The E9 has more than enough power for the 600ohm. Your choice should be based off the sound difference, and not whether the E9 can drive it, because it can. They should sound more than 95% alike, though it's been stated on Head-fi that the 600ohm is the best version, as it's the least harsh in treble, and has the tightest bass. 

Either way, there should be little to no real difference if/when you compared the two. The efficient 600ohm Beyers are nearly as hard to drive as the 250ohm. If the 250ohm is considerably cheaper, I'd save the money and get that. If they are about the same price, I'd go with the 600ohm.

As for the E9 pairing well with them, it depends. The 990s are know for their aggressive treble peak, which is why people prefer to soften up the sound with tube amps. The E9 won't soften up the sound. It will relatively give you a close idea of how the 990's sound uncolored, imho.


----------



## Facsimile

Thanks for the input guys.  Not so sure I should go for the 990s then since I'll definitely be getting the E9 (as opposed to a tube amp).  Obazavil, do you think I should take the plunge?


----------



## hudamanium

I recently purchase the DT880. After a lot of reading I found out that there is negligible differences between the different resistances. (note: I only know the DT880s). I would do more research on amp pairing because this will make a difference in sound between headphones with difference resistances even though when the numbers show that there is no difference.
   
  Also. Word of advice. Look for real evidence of sound differences. A lot of the resistance differences, recabling, etc is just hype and confirmation bias. I wouldn't trust a bunch of random people online feeding off each others hype and craze about purchases, especially about something that has been shown to have no difference but people continuously claim differently.
   
  I would go for the E7/E9 combo though along with one of the Beyer headphones. My recent purcahse of DT880s was for the 250 ohms because of my long time research and because of the price difference (for me it was around $50 at the time). If you plan on reselling your headphones, I would go for the 600 ohm ones because head-fi has a natural tendency to believe those are the best. Hence you get a better resell value. 
   
  Again. This is only for the DT880s. Look up different numbers, graphs, and even opinions about the DT990s. As Mad Lust Envy said, they should be almost the same. Close enough so that if theres a decent price difference just get the cheaper one.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

obazavil said:


> I bought DT990/600 and E9 at the same time, if that tells you something




Bro, did you get them yet? I wanna know your impressions. I know I recommended the combo to you, so I'm hoping it serves you well.

As for the E9 + 990, I personally love this combo. Like I said, SOME people may not like the aggressive treble, some will. If you have heard aggressive treble headphones before (Grados? AD700, K702), there's not a world of difference here when it comes to the treble. The main mid-fi Beyers all have a pretty aggressive treble, so the 990 wouldn't suprise you if you listened to the others.


----------



## Meluq

how well does e9 improve k701's lacking lows, can i expect results close to canamp


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E9 didn't add anything thatvwas lacking in the K701. It stayed true to the headphone. If you use the E7 as a pre-amp to the E9, the bass boost 1 works very well with the K701.


----------



## Meluq

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The E9 didn't add anything thatvwas lacking in the K701. It stayed true to the headphone. If you use the E7 as a pre-amp to the E9, the bass boost 1 works very well with the K701.


 
  when i tried to add a little punch to it with winamp's default eq it felt like lows were overpowering and surpassing other freqs , almost like the cans are using all the current it gets to give the bass but still failing. im guessing E7's eq isnt software based am i right


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





meluq said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The SQ is quite different between soft and hardware EQ even they have the same curve! the soft EQ will cause some phase distortion! But I guess it may solved by some professional sofeware, but the software may worth lots of money! LOL!


----------



## Rasmutte

Is the AC-adapter plugged in all the time?


----------



## Jack C

Yea, the AC adapter has to be plugged in all the time. The E7/E9 should be great for squeezing in between your MacBook Pro and HD598. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Yea, the AC adapter has to be plugged in all the time. The E7/E9 should be great for squeezing in between your MacBook Pro and HD598.
> 
> Jack


 


  That's the thought!
  But I don't know were to find it in Sweden. D:


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





facsimile said:


> Thanks for the input guys.  Not so sure I should go for the 990s then since I'll definitely be getting the E9 (as opposed to a tube amp).  Obazavil, do you think I should take the plunge?


 

 Well, Mad Lust Envy recommended them (990/600). I read a LOT of reviews and  everybody says that E9 drives 600 Ohms without any problems. Also choose the 600 version since also, everybody agrees that are the "most ideal" headphone IF you have an amp. Since I own a k702, I wanted to buy E9 to drive them both. Went for DT990/600 because I wanted with more bass for movies and single player games.
   
  Now, about if you should buy them, Mad Lust Envy sold all his headphones and kept only DT990/600, that's why I bought them... However, I have not received my headphones/amp until a friend comes from USA (I'm from Mexico) on 1st , so I can't tell you how good it sounds.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Bro, did you get them yet? I wanna know your impressions. I know I recommended the combo to you, so I'm hoping it serves you well.
> 
> As for the E9 + 990, I personally love this combo. Like I said, SOME people may not like the aggressive treble, some will. If you have heard aggressive treble headphones before (Grados? AD700, K702), there's not a world of difference here when it comes to the treble. The main mid-fi Beyers all have a pretty aggressive treble, so the 990 wouldn't suprise you if you listened to the others.


 

 Not yet, until 1st week of december... I want to check them!!! So far, using K702 in multi and they rock


----------



## gavinfabl

Thinking of buying tomorrow Fischer Audio fa-003 cans with combo. Can anyone comment either way please.


----------



## Allforheather

I just got my new turntable today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it is working pretty fine with the e9, but I seriously hope that the e9 came with a source switch between usb and line in. 
  Does anybody have a way around this without unplugging cables all the time.


----------



## Jack C

The line-in jack in the back of the E9 has a hardware switch built into it that overrides the USB input. So unfortunately there is no easy work around.  That would be a great feature request.
   
  Jack


----------



## Alcia

Well a few people might see if they can "fix" that themselves (I might, really. It'd be a fun weekend project, especially as I was planning on adding a turntable to my setup)
  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> The line-in jack in the back of the E9 has a hardware switch built into it that overrides the USB input. So unfortunately there is no easy work around.  That would be a great feature request.
> 
> Jack


----------



## LepakVT

Quick question. I'm in the market for a DAC and amp. I see the E9 has a USB input, however is it still just a headphone amp and no DAC? Would I need the E7 to complete the DAC&amp combo? Thanks


----------



## AKIMbO

Yes, the E9 is simply a headphone amp.  If you want the dac/amp combo then you would need an E7 (or other DAC) in addition to the E9.
  Quote:


lepakvt said:


> Quick question. I'm in the market for a DAC and amp. I see the E9 has a USB input, however is it still just a headphone amp and no DAC? Would I need the E7 to complete the DAC&amp combo? Thanks


----------



## LepakVT

Thanks. I just have one more quick question because I'm a little confused. I was looking at pictures of the E7 and I see that the USB port is on the bottom where it can dock into the E9. So how does the E7 DAC get connected to a laptop via USB if it's docked to the E9? 
  Quote: 





akimbo said:


> Yes, the E9 is simply a headphone amp.  If you want the dac/amp combo then you would need an E7 (or other DAC) in addition to the E9.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





lepakvt said:


> Thanks. I just have one more quick question because I'm a little confused. I was looking at pictures of the E7 and I see that the USB port is on the bottom where it can dock into the E9. So how does the E7 DAC get connected to a laptop via USB if it's docked to the E9?


 

 The E9's dock is connected to the USB port in the back.


----------



## Alcia

Edit: NM, beaten to it...


----------



## The Other Allen

Just ordered an E9 today and look forward to trying it with my AKG K501 and 240M (600 ohm.)


----------



## Sinai

I started new Facebook Fan page for E9 look for it and press Like


----------



## Oddworld

I think you'll like the pairing with the K501


----------



## jinque

Hi all, from what I've read the E9/7 will be great for my music and HD650s, but I was wondering how viable the E7&9 combo would be for some movies and some light gaming? My Xonar STX just stopped working, so I'll need a replacement if I can't get it repaired. Since I have two computers and an Ipod, the ability to use the E7 with my 2nd computer and Ipod is quite useful and nice. I'd say my usage is about 60% music/25% movies/15% games. The STX worked well.. but I figured I might as well try something new if I have to replace. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E7/E9 works fine for gaming/movies. If your soundcard just died, the E7 will take over with no issues, though you won't get that virtual surround that your soundcard is acapable of.
   
  BTW guys:
   

   

   
  Finally got that Rubbermaid hose hook stand.


----------



## jinque

Thanks for the quick replay, I see you have an Astro Mixamp too. Do you use it together with the E7&9?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah. Whenever I game (usually on Mon-Tue), I take my E9 to the gaming area, and do this....
   
  Mixamp---> 3.5mm cable ---> E9's Line In ---> DT990
   
  Works like a charm.
   
  I'd buy a second power plug for my E9 for when I move them from my computer desk to my TV area.
   
  James or Jack, do you guys sell the power cable alone? I'm interested in a spare. That or I'd just get one on my own, though I wanna make sure it's safe.


----------



## avexdevil

i did a quick search for any mention of the k701 on this thread and i see fairly positive reviews on the e7 + e9 combo. Anyone else who owns both the e9 and matrix mstage/canamp care to make a comparison and how well each of them synergise with the k701? it seems all good reviews so far are based on going from no amp -> e9.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> James or Jack, do you guys sell the power cable alone? I'm interested in a spare. That or I'd just get one on my own, though I wanna make sure it's safe.


 


  We don't carry the adapters separately. Let me see if we can order some as spares from FiiO.
   
  Jack


----------



## ph900921

i want to use the E7 for my android incredible droid.. would SQ suffer from using the 3.5mm headphone jack on my phone to connect to the E7 and then my earphones as opposed to a LOD cable? sorry for noob question lol


----------



## Riku540

Yes, quality will suffer. If there is a line out cable available it is strongly recommended you use that; only use the headphone jack as a last resort as you will be amplifying an already (poorly) amplified signal. >.<


----------



## ph900921

aww.. was hoping to just carry around one.. but i guess i can take my old ipod out of storage and use that with a LOD


----------



## LepakVT

Just unboxed and setup my E7&E9 and I'm so happy I got this. No more awful integrated laptop headphone jack for me


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Let us know how it performs with your Pro 80s.


----------



## Riku540

For those who didn't get to check out the impressions in the London Mini-Meet Thread:
    
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





			
				EddieE said:
			
		

> Riku,
> Well there is the subjective and the objective.
> 
> Objectively the FiiO combo had more power than the Apogee Duet, Corda Cantate.2 and the other Meier which I'm actually unsure of the model of. In terms of its ability to drive phones I can objectively say it out-peformed all those pricer models. I'm not very down on the technical side of things, ie. the difference between current and voltage swing and stuff like that, so can't give a lot of detail, all I know is that the T1 felt underpowered through those multi-hundred pound amps while it sung with the £120 FiiO combo.
> ...


----------



## Facsimile

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my E9/E7.


----------



## Jack C

I've replaced the Logitech Z2300 computers speakers I had before with a pair of M-Audio BX5A monitors. I am using a mini-to-RCA cable and then a couple of RCA-to-TRS adapters to feed the sound from the E9 into the BX5A. Relying on the E9's volume control is critical in this case since the BX5A's volume control, like many other powered monitors, is not only on the back, but independently set for the left and right.
   
  I will miss the low bass of the Z2300's, but the BX5A is just so much better at everything else.
   
  Jack


----------



## hasanyuceer

And if someone wants to read another review, here is mine: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/526450/another-fiio-e9-amplifier-review


----------



## lrawrl

The question I had was answered in another thread. I just want to point out that in order to use the E7/E9 as an amp and DAC, the E7 has to be on, even if it is docked. (the red charging light does not indicate that it is on, only charging)


----------



## hudamanium

Quote: 





dancingpotato said:


> MP4Nation has the worst customer service on the internet ... bait and switch and terrible wait times ...
> selling merchandise which they don't have ... deceptive ... borderline illegal if not downright illegal ...
> they make absolutely *NO* effort to satisfy their customers ... who seem to be mostly adolescents ...
> buy from them at your own risk  *..... be warned* !!!
> ... and I speak from first hand experience.


 

 I've heard horrible horrible things about mp4nation. May I ask what happened to you? The more stories out here the better. We don't want our fellow Hi-Fiers to be ripped off by companies.


----------



## Facsimile

Damn, that's where I ordered from....


----------



## FuzzyD

Can anyone recommend a pair of good computer desktop speakers to work with the E9 for around $200?? Anyone have experience driving speakers with the E9?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





fuzzyd said:


> Can anyone recommend a pair of good computer desktop speakers to work with the E9 for around $200?? Anyone have experience driving speakers with the E9?


 

 E9 can not drive passive speakers directly, the power is not enough! but I suggest you can have a look at our A1 which designed to drive the speakers, the output power is 15W x 2.
   
  for the speaker, I will recommend JBL contraol one, it is $149 includes freight in USA ( God it is $250 in China)!


----------



## s0126471

I connect the the E7+E9 to the TubeMagic A1 that power JBL E20 bookshelf speakers.  More than capable computer speakers 
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrawrl

I strongly recommend that you order from Micca (if you can). They offer the combo discount, have fast shipping, and have great customer service, too. Also, Jack, a store representative hangs out on Head-fi, so you can always talk to him if you have problems. It is very easy to get scammed on the interwebs; especially with all the knock-off audio equipment. Look for official dealers. There is usually a list of them on the product's webpage.
  
  Quote: 





hudamanium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hudamanium

Thing about mp4nation as far as I can gather is that they are unreliable.
   
  Sometimes they're alright and sometimes they are not. If you're lucky you'll get your stuff, but the ratio of dissatisfied customers: satisfied customers seems to be much too high.
   
  I asked Fiio whether they were an authorized dealer, and Fiio said that they aren't listed as such, but the products sold by them will be covered under Fiio warranty.
   
  However, if you use an American company such as Micca, its easier to claim your warranty than sending it all the way to China.


----------



## ddr

was searching for advice to choose between mp4nation and micca, found my answer instantly here. thanks.

maybe i'm looking at all these horror stories onesidedly... but it's easy to see how easy it is to please and piss off customers.

if anyone has any other suggestions for stores shipping to canada, it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Windsor

Hi guys,
   
  I just ordered my E9 to go with my E7 which has made a massive difference to my laptop's audio quality.
   
  I want the best home listening experience I can have, and am currently considering a pair of high-end headphones to use with the E7/E9 combo namely:
   
  - Sennheiser HD 600, HD 650, HD 800
  - Beyerdynamic T1's
  - Audez'e LCD-2's
   
  Has anyone had listening time with the above headphones and the E7/E9?
  Also, before I buy a pair of the above headphones, I'd like to try them; does anyone reading this know where I can try these headphones (mainly the LCD-2's and T1's, ideally all of them) in the London/Surrey area? Also, in the nicest possible way, as great as the FiiO E7/E9 are, do they do justice to such high-end headphones?
   
  Thanks, 
  Windsor


----------



## Riku540

The T1 was used at the London Mini-Meet on the E7/E9. That said, the HD800 should be powered just as well (being far easier to drive than Beyers). I have not heard of someone trying the LCD-2 yet though.


----------



## fradcol

[size=15.9722px]Hi guys[/size]
 [size=15.9722px]are an Italian boy who follows a lot of this forum, because I plan to buy an amp for my headphones shure srh840 and get better with my Mac 21 ".[/size]
 [size=15.9722px]could you give me some information about it, you who are experts?[/size]

 [size=15.9722px]thank you and congratulations[/size]


----------



## Andrew_

Just wanting to chime in on this thread. I absolutely love my K701 and E9 combo. And if it wasn't for the E9 being released with such a tantalizing price I probably would be listening to a some Shure 840's via onboard Realtek sound right now. As a tightwad I must praise Fiio for releasing an amp, and DAC for that matter, that can actually drive tough headphones.


----------



## fradcol

Thank you very much for the advice.
I obviously do not have the ability to test the e9 on my shure headphones through my Mac, so I have to trust the opinions of those who, like you know him well. Obviously I am considering other amp models from other manufacturers, but the price of 'e9 stimulates me a lot ..

 I gladly accept any comments about it.

 Thank you very much


----------



## Oddworld

Just buy it at amazon. Amazon is purchasing items through Micca. Jack from micca is around these forums all the time. Trusted company rep. Sorry for your purchase mate, but at least it was an E3 instead of an E9


----------



## hudamanium

Wow.
   
  I got my E7/E9 combo recently... and to be completely honest. I was shocked. Who the hell will need the power the E9 has to deliver?
   
  My hardest to drive headphones are probably the DT880 250 ohms and wow. The E7/E9 really drives them well. I barely touch the 9:00 mark and its pretty darn loud. 
   
  A little comparison with only the E7 or with the E7/E9 and I concluded that the E9 has a slightly cleaner more neutral sound than the E7 by itself, but for anyone looking for a budget setup, personally I feel that the E7 itself is pretty much enough to drive but the hardest to drive headphones. (Its not anything like a couple hundred dollar setup, but hey its $99 bucks for a cheap solution that sounds pretty darn good, especially considering the price). 
   
  However, as I can tell. The E9 seems to be worth much more than its price tag. I'm not completely sure whether I really needed the power, but no regrets. It feels sturdy so it'll probably last me through a couple of different headphones! It also sounds better than the E7 by itself!


----------



## Jack C

The power is there for reserves. The way it was told to me, is that the amp circuitry would be best when the volume knob is between 9 to 12 o'clock or somewhere close to this sweet spot. So the amp has ample power plus the high/low gain switch to drive just about any dynamic headphones within this range for a normal listening volume. With your DT880/250s, I would set the gain on low. With my DT880/600s, I sometimes have to put the amp into the high gain mode to keep the volume knob in the sweet spot.
   
  Jack


----------



## shabs1985

hi i got my combo today but my right channel keeps going out. whats wrong with my kit? 
  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Sorry for the copy paste but I posted this in the other thread and this one seems to be getting more attention...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## hudamanium

Theres a screen protector on the E7. Its just very hard to peel off. I thought mine was scratched too.
   
  Also, mine had tape on it too so you probably did get a new one.
   
  Lastly. I agree, if a product is defective on the spot I think the business should pay for return shipping. Do something like what Amazon does. If they agree its broken, they pay. If its not, they charge it to your account. 
   
  Unfortunately, with headphone amps and what not its nearly impossible to buy in stores.... so we have to deal with it. Also, small businesses have a harder time supporting shipping costs on defective items. Its a crappy policy, but since they aren't rolling in money, we have to deal with it as consumers.


----------



## Riku540

@hudamanium
   
  ^ That is my post from the first day of the E7/E9's arriving. It has already been resolved over a month ago and they did end up paying for return shipping with free expedited shipping on the replacement unit.
   
  @shabs1985
   
  Send it back for an exchange.


----------



## shabs1985

what exactly did u send back. the e7, the e9 or both?


----------



## Riku540

Both because I didn't know which one was defective.


----------



## hudamanium

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> @hudamanium
> 
> ^ That is my post from the first day of the E7/E9's arriving. It has already been resolved over a month ago and they did end up paying for return shipping with free expedited shipping on the replacement unit.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow. I'm glad they did. Its rare to hear of good policies in smaller online businesses. Great job Micca! Purchasing from them has been nothing but a pleasure. Quick email responses and quick to resolve issues.


----------



## Windsor

Hey guys, 
   
  Since buying an E7 around a week ago, and then an E9, I've been using the E7/E9 combo for a few days and notice the difference; the E9 definitely both cleans up and adds definition to the bass. 
   
  When using the E7/E9, I've experienced my right audio channel cutting out. When that happens, it takes a few moments of wiggling the E7 around before both channels again resound (it happened again just now). 
   
  Is it possible to discern whether it's the dock on the E7 or E9 (or both) that is faulty? 
   
  Windsor


----------



## Riku540

Only way you can be sure is if you had a second unit to mix and match with. Send it back for a replacement.


----------



## eujaee

Anyone else's volume knob rub on the face of the housing?  The one I gots doing it ever so slightly so it makes like a whoosh whoosh noise when I turn it.  Haven't decided yet whether I it bugs me enough to send it back.
   
  Thanks, Riku540, for pushing me into buying this.  Can't say it's totally changed my 325i, but it gives me flexibility when choosing future headphones and now I've got a better idea of what der heel all this amp/dac stuff does.


----------



## Leee

Ok so I was finally able to pick up my E9 + E7 from the post office today, ordered a month ago from mp4nation.com,
   
  I've been listening for about an hour, and my impressions are very simple. As has been said before, this cleans up the sound of your headphones, extending the range to sound how it was intended to sound. The E7 by itself feels a little cheap, and as an amp it doesn't seem to drive any better than the E5, and I'm starting to think it only really shows its value as a DAC paired with the E9.
   
  So basically this amp does what it is supposed to do flawlessly with the phones that I own. That said, if you don't appreciate the subtleties of accurate musical reproduction, or just like collecting expensive gear and calling yourself an audiophile: look somewhere else.
   
  Some people understate the importance of an amplifier. If you have a good quality stereo receiver or a good onboard sound card the difference might not be so dramatic. So far it seems like even with my sub $200 headphones, the e9 + e7 has added a ton of clarity and extension -- even with those supposedly 'easy to drive'. 
   
  Might write something more in depth when I'm more familiar.
   
  (PS. Whoever says the M50 sounds good unamped is clueless)


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





eujaee said:


> Anyone else's volume knob rub on the face of the housing?  The one I gots doing it ever so slightly so it makes like a whoosh whoosh noise when I turn it.  Haven't decided yet whether I it bugs me enough to send it back.
> 
> Thanks, Riku540, for pushing me into buying this.  Can't say it's totally changed my 325i, but it gives me flexibility when choosing future headphones and now I've got a better idea of what der heel all this amp/dac stuff does.


 

 You can pull the Knob a littel so there will not have any problem, and it is very simple! I had inform our QC to take care about it and it will under control in the future!


----------



## minorityzune

I am listening to a pair of HD650 on E7/E9 and what I could say is simply amazing! The clean and neutral sound signature of E7/E9 works nicely with the slightly warm HD650. I believe what I hear is what HD650 is meant to present, bass is so deep and well controlled, tremble is bright but definitely not harsh and the mid is smooth like silk. The sound stage is really open. I heard HD650 underamped and the sound stage was significantly narrow. I don't hear anything so called 'veil'. Musics are not so forward like Grados but not laid back either. I listen to various musics from classical to electronic and HD650/E7/E9 deals nicely with pretty much everything.
   
  I don't have T1 or LCD-2 so I can't say for them, but for HD650, E7/E9 have been doing wonderfully!
  
  Quote: 





windsor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just ordered my E9 to go with my E7 which has made a massive difference to my laptop's audio quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Windsor

Timely post, minorityzune - thanks for your thoughts.
   
I actually got a pair of HD 650s today and have been using them with the E7/E9. I'm really enjoying the experience; these past few hours have been the most luxurious listening experience I've ever had at my laptop.

I'm finding the HD 650 to be a lush, relaxed and laid-back, warmly clinical listen. To my ears, they're sound ever-so-slightly muddy/veiled in the treble (let's call it smooth  ), a little boxy in the mid-range, and a little boomy in the bass. But they are a lovely pair of cans. I'm enjoying hearing nuances I never heard before in Miles Davis records, such as the warmth of Ron Carter's upright bass and the breathy emissions of Miles' Trumpet. The HD 650s are probably a keeper for me. 

I'd like to compare them to the HD 600s and the other headphones I listed above, and I'd quite like a flat/neutral sounding pair of high-level headphones for reference. But for now I'm _really_ enjoying my new purchases.


----------



## minorityzune

Great, enjoy your HD650. If you got them brand new, allow some time to break in and they will sound even better.
  If what you really chase is neutral sound, HD600 probably fit you better, more balanced, that is what I heard.

  
  Quote: 





windsor said:


> Timely post, minorityzune - thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> I actually got a pair of HD 650s today and have been using them with the E7/E9. I'm really enjoying the experience; these past few hours have been the most luxurious listening experience I've ever had at my laptop.
> 
> ...


----------



## hudamanium

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Mine does this too. Can you explain what you mean by pulling it? I tried pulling it out slightly but its not really working.


----------



## shabs1985

hi could you tell me  why my right channel becomes silent when i dock the e7 /e9? i sent an email today to pjbox.co.uk,
   

 Hi,  i spoke to you earlier today about an issue with the fiio e7 and e9 bundle i recieved yesterday when they are docked and only when they are docked. initially, the right channel unpredictably became silent when they are docked. this is frustrating when i am listening to something and having to reseat. currently each time i reseat i am not getting any sound from the right channel. i have tried different headphones and it is not the headphones that are causing this issue. when i connect everything without docking it works ok but the clarity of the sound when docked is much better imo. i asked about the RMA procedure and i was told that new stock will be coming in on the 20th decemeber. i would like a replacement to both units. as i dont have another e7 or e9 i cannot test which unit is faulty when docked (problems only occurs when docked). i purchased the bundle so that they could solely  be used whilst docked and at the moment i am not happy with my purchase due to this fault.
  what can be done about this?
  hopefully something can be done about it 

 
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eujaee

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> You can pull the Knob a littel so there will not have any problem, and it is very simple! I had inform our QC to take care about it and it will under control in the future!


 

 Thank you for the reply, sir.  It'll probably take me another month to work up the motivation to do this.  Laziness is hard to overcome, especially for the lazy.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Figure I drop this here, as this is the main E9 thread:
   
  Can anyone even discern the SQ difference between the 3.5mm and 6.3mm input with their 600ohm headphones? I certainly can't, but I still use the bigger input for the piece of mind and it's easier plugging into.
   
  I'm also wondering who is brave enough to start rolling opamps. I'd like to know which opamps would soften the treble a little. Not a particular issue with the E9 itself, but looking for opamps that will smooth out the DT990's treble a little. It's very minor annoyance that pops up with certain songs.
   
  I myself have no idea where to start, so I wouldn't ever dare try this alone.
   
  It sucks because for 95% of my 990 use, I have zero problems with the bright treble. There's just some songs that just push the treble too far, lol.


----------



## Facsimile

Anyone try Denon AH-D5000s with the E9?


----------



## ukkisavosta

First post on head-fi - hello everyone.
   
  I had to register here just to thank all the E7/E9 users for your feedback on here: I purchased the combo to drive my HD650's based on all the positive reviews here. I've had my Sennheisers for almost two years already and it feels like they've come alive only now. What a difference! I can finally hear the fine textures in the music. Also, there's a certain relaxed authority about the sound which was missing before... the E9 has perfect control over the HD650's.
   
  I also very much appreciate FiiO for providing the pre-outs on the E9: I use the combo to drive my Alesis M1 Active Mk2 monitors and the sound is no less than phenomenal. The Alps pot has a great feel to it.
   
  And please, no one need feel sorry about my wallet. Can't think of anything I've recently bought with such great value.


----------



## Riku540

Sounds like we need a new slogan for people who make FiiO purchases. Welcome to Head-Fi by the way, and congrats on your FiiO E7/E9!


----------



## chrisbrock

I would like to take a few moments to add my impression of the E7/E9 combo that I received 5days ago from Micca.  Here goes...
   
  First off let me say that if you make the decision to purchase this amp I would recommend that you highly consider purchasing from Micca.  The transaction went exactly as a transaction should go and there was never a need to contact them after initial purchase.  The goods arrived sooner then expected and I was proactively kept in the loop throughout the entire process. Now on to my review...
   
  The one word that has come to mind as I have listened to this combo over the past handful of days is transparency.  This amp will not add anything to the signal nor will it take anything away from it.  If you have a dark can they are going to sound dark, if you have a bright can they will sound bright, from my ear I can not hear any coloration that this amp has injected at any point in my material.  I will say that in terms of sound stage and separation it does an excellent job.  Noise is virtually none existent and as has been expressed before, for any can with a normal driver design there will not be an issue with power.  Once instance in which I was darn near blown away was when I was listening to Bulls on Parade by RATM (flac) with my Dt770/80s via the E7/E9 combo.  After each verse in this song there is a significant dynamic peak involving the entire band. I have often heard allot of dynamic compression from amps and distortion during this peak but even at volumes in which I couldn't even put the cans on my ear there was literally ZERO compression of dynamics and ZERO distortion produced by the E9.  There was a sense that the only limit would be the volume that I could physically handle and that there were no limits to the equipments ability to deliver whatever volume I dialed in.  This was very refreshing to me because while I rarely truly rock it out when I do even the slightest hint of distortion or loss of dynamics really can ruin it for me.  However I would have to say that this amp delivers the goods in every aspect.  It is my opinion that you would need to come close to if not exceed to 600 - 800 dollars to find a SS amp that would provide any noticeable improvements over the E9. 
   
  ***** five stars from this consumer...
   
  -Chris
   
  I would however like to see an amp from Fiio that combines the E9 and E7 in the same physical box.  I would imagine that it would be slightly larger then the E9, have a slightly smaller volume control and incorporate the display of the E7 on the front.  I would love a unit like this.


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Sounds like we need a new slogan for people who make FiiO purchases. Welcome to Head-Fi by the way, and congrats on your FiiO E7/E9!


 


  Thanks, and you're right about the slogan: I can't help but wonder how much the second most economic DAC/AMP combo with similar specs and such a clean, understated design would've cost me. I'm also happy to have an E9 from the first batch without the highlighted marking on the volume knob: I think it's perfect in black.
   
  Anyway, I've just started the pleasant journey of rediscovering my music again.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





ukkisavosta said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, that would be a great new slogan for people who make FiiO purchases.
   
  Jack


----------



## obazavil

I must wait for Christmas to be able to use my E9... i sent both E9 and DT990/600 to one friend that is coming from US to my country... but for lack of space, she only brought the DT990/600...
   
  Now I must wait until Christmas for her husband to come too... So I can test properly my K702 and DT990/600
   
  Definitely, E7 is not enough for those 600 Ohms cans 
   
  Why goooooooooooodddddddddddddddd..............


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





chrisbrock said:


> I would like to take a few moments to add my impression of the E7/E9 combo that I received 5days ago from Micca.  Here goes...
> 
> First off let me say that if you make the decision to purchase this amp I would recommend that you highly consider purchasing from Micca.  The transaction went exactly as a transaction should go and there was never a need to contact them after initial purchase.  The goods arrived sooner then expected and I was proactively kept in the loop throughout the entire process. Now on to my review...
> 
> ...


 


  How does it compare to the Little Dot Mark IV?
   
  A Fiio E16 with both the dac of the E7 and amp of the E9 built in? That sounds like a winner for those into that kind of thing. I do love the docked combo though. It's it's own special design, which I loooove.


----------



## FuzzyD

Does anyone have a picture of the change they made to the volume knob that ukkisavosta mentioned?


----------



## omnipotent910

Hi all...just wondering if there E7 and/or E9 have any issues with headphones that use the TRRS plug?  Thanks!


----------



## ukkisavosta

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well thanks, anyone's welcome to use it. 
   
  I'm absolutely in love with the E7/E9. I've been listening to some high-quality Telarc classical music recordings, and the music just flows so effortlessly. The amp is totally quiet and noise-free, but there's so much power available and the dynamics are so impressive. I have this demanding recording with a very broad dynamic scale, where the volume has to be turned up to nearly 12 o'clock in low gain, and the amp delivers the peaks without any hesitation. Literally makes my hair stand on end.
   
  I also have a new found appreciation for my HD650's. They really are a very capable pair of headphones.


----------



## Leee

Anyone noticed that if they run their finger over the top of the E9 even when the dial is turned off it gives off some sort of mild electrostatic shock?
   
  I find myself unplugging it at the power source if only because of the power it's wasting


----------



## chrisbrock

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> How does it compare to the Little Dot Mark IV?
> 
> A Fiio E16 with both the dac of the E7 and amp of the E9 built in? That sounds like a winner for those into that kind of thing. I do love the docked combo though. It's it's own special design, which I loooove.


 
   
  The comparison between the E7/E9 combo and the LD mkiv (using E7 as a dac) is pretty straight forward.  I would say that the mkiv is the tube equavelent of the SS E9 in that in my opinion it is the best bang for the buck tube amp out there. Similar to the E9 I have never heard an issues with power and dynamic headroom from the mkiv and the sound stage on both is excellent.  I think the difference is where the E9 appears totally neutral the mkiv does impart its own sound signiture.  When listening back to back it is obvious that the mkiv has a somewhat darker/warmer sound.  Highs feel a little recessed and there is a slight increase (at least to my ears) in the bass and midbass sections.  These qualities are what make it in my opinion a perfect combo for the DT880/600's.  When I listen to the DT880/600's with the E9 the the headphones natural brightness is more apparent and everything is a little less exciting to me because the 880's are a very neutral can on their own.  I would imagine that the DT990/600's would be a heck of a ride with the E9 though and I couldn't imagine a much better setup for trance and electronica. However I think the Dt770/80s are pretty awesome paired with the E9 as well.  I hope this helps explain my thoughts on it.
   
  As far as the E16 idea... for me I would really like to see the volume display and other options that the E7 has be available with the E9 and I have also been playing with the E7/E9 combo at home and with a young child running around I have been having nightmares of her reaching over to grab the E7 and messing the connectors up, it is a pretty solid connection but a fall or a jerk could really wreck havoc.  A combo with all of the functionality in one box would be allot more rugged and would make sense for someone who is strictly going to use it as a desktop amp with no need for the portability of the E7. 
   
  -Chris


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_"FiiO - Rediscover your music"_
   
  Nice.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks for your support and favor! I think we still not worth your appreciation!
   
The slogan is very great but it had been used by another soft call Amarok http://amarok.kde.org/fr, So you know I am serious to use it as our slogan in our new website comping soon!


----------



## obazavil

Since my E9 will be mainly at work, I also tought about a E7/E9-all-in-one solution in a future... would be sweet, but probably in the lower priority for FiiO


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The main thing I want for the newer E9 or whatever is an upgrade to that from Fiio is:
   
  1.) Input switch. Like a switch to select from AUX Line In, USB line in, RCA line in. It is kind of a hassle to reach back there when I wanna plug/unplug my Fuze and other non-USB devices.
   
  2.) Mentioned already, but an RCA (white/red input). Seriously, just put one for the sake of people with various equipment.
   
  As far as solid states go, I don't have any other things I'd want that the E9 doesn't already offer.
   
  I'd still prefer to keep my DAC and AMP separate the way the E7/E9 work, so an E16 isn't something I would particularly care for, though I'm sure Fiio would probably think of one in the future for a premium.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

How about..
   
  Fiio - _"Ignite your musical fidelity"_
   
  or
  
  Fiio - _"Power the music within you"_
   
   

  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks for your support and favor! I think we still not worth your appreciation!
> 
> The slogan is very great but it had been used by another soft call Amarok http://amarok.kde.org/fr, So you know I am serious to use it as our slogan in our new website comping soon!


----------



## Windsor

Just came to mind.
   
  FiiO - _'Fidelity increased in Oodles.'_


----------



## Riku540

How about:
   
  FiiO - _"Hearing more, for less."_
   
  ???


----------



## Facsimile

Quick question: so as long my E7 (docked) is turned on, sound won't emanate from my A5s (connected to computer)?  In fact, even when I turn off the E7 I still don't get sound from my speakers; I have to unplug the USB or remove the E7 from the dock.  Is that the only way to switch between listening to my headphones through the E9 and listening to my speakers?


----------



## hudamanium

The way I do it is go to playback devices. And disable things you aren't using. I'm curious too if there is a better way though.


----------



## Facsimile

Ah, right, thanks hudamanium.


----------



## fradcol

hello guys
I bought the Mac e9, but not related to me rileva.il sound comes out of the mac.
help me?


----------



## cnk15

Quote: 





fradcol said:


> hello guys
> I bought the Mac e9, but not related to me rileva.il sound comes out of the mac.
> help me?


 


  Not sure if I understand your question, but if you just bought the E9 and have it plugged in via USB, then you'll get no sound as there is no DAC.  You'll either have to get an E7, put a DAC in between the MAC and E9, or use your line out on the MAC.


----------



## Windsor

Hey guys, 
   
  Today, all going well, I'll try out some HD 800 and Beyer T1s with my Mac and E7/E9 combo - I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Using the set up in my signature (with EQ set to off/flat), my Senn HD 650s sound boomy as compared with how my 'naked ears' hear sound. I'll be able to discern how the other headphones fare in relation to my HD 650s via my E7/E9, but am interested in knowing just how much, if at all, the E7/E9 is colouring the sound. Does anyone reading this know how the E7/E9 sound (especially feeding HD 800's, Beyer T1's, or similar high-end headphones) compares to other high-end neutral-sounding headphone DAC/amps?


----------



## Riku540

There is no coloration at all from the E7/E9.
   
  The rest of your questions have already been answered here.


----------



## Windsor

Thanks, Riku.


----------



## obazavil

Hi!
   
  Two silly questions:
   
  1) DT990/600 should be connected using gain switch in which position? (high i guess?)
   
  2) K702 should be connected using gain switch in which position? (low? high?)
   
  I ask because i just read E9 manual, and says that high gain is for cans with high impendance or low sensibility, and low gain is for low impendance or high sensibility.
   
  I have been using high gain all the time so far, so I thought I should ask here


----------



## Riku540

990/600 high gain for sure. K702 whichever gets you closest to 12 o'clock on the volume without causing you to go deaf; low gain I think.
   
  And I think you mean sensiti*v*ity?


----------



## ukkisavosta

I think I remember James of FiiO saying that the switch should be used in the position where you can benefit from the Alps pot's sweet spot, namely from 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock. I don't know if this is actually true. FWIW, I have a pair of HD650's and I have it on low gain. The switch doesn't affect the SQ or anything like that.
   
  On a different note, I originally told everyone to not worry about my wallet, but after signing up on head-fi, I have acquired a pair of Fostex T40RP's and two pairs of Superlux cans to complement my HD650's, plus a cheap Muse tube amp, so my wallet is starting to complain after all.
   
  Well, I can still console myself with the fact that all this still costs less than an established DAC and amp together.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just got my D7000 yesterday, and was finally able to use them today. To my ears, they pair up extremely well with the E9. They are RIDICULOUSLY easy to drive with the E9. On low gain, I barely get to 10 o clock on the volume pot. I think it's been mentioned before, but the D7000 doesn't pair up well with tube amps. I would NOT want it warmer than it already is. Thank goodness amps like the E9 exist.


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Just got my D7000 yesterday, and was finally able to use them today. To my ears, they pair up extremely well with the E9. They are RIDICULOUSLY easy to drive with the E9. On low gain, I barely get to 10 o clock on the volume pot. I think it's been mentioned before, but the D7000 doesn't pair up well with tube amps. I would NOT want it warmer than it already is. Thank goodness amps like the E9 exist.


 


  Heh... is there any big difference btw unamped vs E9? how does E7 drives the D7000?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I haven't been able to test it with anything other than the E9 because the D7000 has a 1/4" (6.3mm) plug, and it doesn't come with a 3.5mm adapter. I have four 3.5mm to 6.3mm, but none of the other. BAH! I just ordered a nice looking plug on Amazon for like $7.
   
  I'm anxiously waiting so I can test it out unamped, with just the Mixamp for gaming (though I did use them with the E9 attached to the Mixamp and the result was phenomenal check AVS obazavil), and with the E7 alone. I will definitely post my findings. It's gonna have to wait until the plug arrives in like a week though...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Thought I'd post this here too...
   
  My 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter came in for the D7000 (which strangely doesn't come with one). Plugged it in to the D7000, and found that my assumption was correct. The D7000 is VERY easy to drive. My Sansa Fuze can drive them to the point where I consider them too loud for my taste, and it still sounds absolutely phenomenal unamped. The E5 hooked up to the Fuze via LOD sounded great and had plenty of volume (obviously), The E7 hooked up to my netbook doesn't even reach past 36 in volume (60 is max), so it has a ridiculously easy time driving the D7000 loudly. The E9 obviously has waaaay more than enough power necessary for the D7000, and I find it to improve the sound over the E7 by quite a bit mainly in the bass being tighter (it's VERY noticeable), and the mids being more forward.

 So though I know people go crazy saying all flagships need super amps, I'll say the D7000 definitely does not. It is a headphone that can be seriously enjoyed with a measly little amp.
   
  I know driving is more than just volume, but I'll say that in case of the D7000, it doesn't need anything special to sound phenomenal.
   
  This is one flagship I can recommend to those that don't wanna spend hundreds upon hundreds on an amp to make them sound fantastic.
   
  Though the difference between unamped/E5/E7 vs E9 is definitely noticeable. The formers had quite loose and uncontrolled bass in comparison. This resulted in making the mids sound a bit recessed... so I'd say go straight for the D7000 with the E9, though the D7000 will sound good NO MATTER what, IMHO.


----------



## Facsimile

Sup guys.  Do I need to turn off the E9 and/or the E7 when not in use?


----------



## Riku540

Well... it isn't a stove if that's what you're asking...
   
  Generally it's recommended to turn off most electronics when not in use.


----------



## Facsimile

Um, no I was wondering if it had any power conservation feature(s) that would allow one to leave it on, but condescension is always appreciated.


----------



## Riku540

Just ask what it is you want to know, and you will get the answer you want.
   
  No, it does not have any power conservation features.


----------



## Raines

do i need the E7 to work with the E9?
   
  what is the diference?
   
  Can i use just the E9 with my hippo gumstick and the alessandro ms-1?
   
  is worth the money?
   
  thanks


----------



## prtuc2

E7 pairing up with E9 only serve as DAC, so you don't need the E7 in order for the E9 to work.  Normally the E7 used as an amp by itself, E7+E9 probably give you a clearer sound to my understanding.


----------



## jronan2

Im sorry for a posting a similar question in another e7/e9 thread here but im trying to get an answer before i make a purchase.
   
  I have logitech z 2300 computer speakers hooked up to a 2010 21.5 imac. I want to know how to pair it with the e7/e9 combo for my headphones without having to plug/unplug wires when i want to use the computer speakers or my headphones. I saw a guy with the exact same speaker system and e9 on here did this through the rca jacks from the e9 but i dont know what cable i need and where it goes into my computer speakers. Sorry and thank you in advance.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If the Z2300 has 3.5mm plug, just hook that up to the E9's Pre-Output on the back. My logitech speakers has it's own volume control, and all I do is max that out, and use the E9 to control the volume.


----------



## jronan2

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If the Z2300 has 3.5mm plug, just hook that up to the E9's Pre-Output on the back. My logitech speakers has it's own volume control, and all I do is max that out, and use the E9 to control the volume.


 
  Thank you for replying. Here are some pictures of the set up from amazon:
  http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Z-2300-THX-Certified-Speaker-Subwoofer/dp/B0002SQ2P2
  As you can see the system does have a separate volume control.
  Do you mean plugging a 3.5mm cord into the headphone jack of the z 2300? And does that go into the e9 via the rca output on the back? Can you tell me what plug i would need to get in order to do this?? I'm pretty sure the e9 only comes with a usb cord and the a/c adapter plug.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hmm, looks like you have RCA outs (left and right on the back of the Sub).
   

   
   
  ^Get an RCA to 3.5mm cable and hook that up to the pre-output of the E9 (on the back next to the Line in).
   
  Note that pre-output only works IF you have nothing plugged into the front of the E9. If you plug in a headphone, it will bypass the pre-ouput. So whenever you wanna use your speakers, unplug the headphones.
   
  Don't use the volume control on the Z2300 (other than maxing it out). Definitely do not use it's headphone jack.


----------



## Jack C

No, no, no... I have the Z2300 and used it with the E9 before my BX5As arrived, so here's what you need to do:
   
  1. Somehow, you are getting the source signal into the E9, whether through the USB/E7, or the line-in jack.
  2. When you listen to headphones, you plug in a headphone on either the 1/8 or 1/4 jack on front of the E9.
  3. To connect your Z2300, you need to get this specific cable:
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5612&seq=1&format=2
   
  Plug the RCA end into the RCA out on your E9, and plug the 3.5mm green audio jack from your Z2300 into the female 3.5mm jack on this cable. This feeds a fixed line out signal from the E9 to your Z2300. When you want to listen to the Z2300, unplug your headphones from the E9 and use the Z2300's volume control to adjust the volume.
   
  Do not plug anything into the headphone jack in front of the z2300's volume control - you could, but it would be pointless. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Cable confusion, but that's what I was missing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I knew I was double amping. For some reason, I thought the RCA line out was only for speakers without a volume control. I had it backwards?
   
  Damn, now I'm gonna have to get that damn cable. XD


----------



## jronan2

Thank you guys so much, especially for putting up with my noobish ways, really appreciate it because i would of been pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. Ok so now im definetly ready to get the combo. I see your affiliated with the Micca store (Jack), is this Micca store USA based? Where the best place to buy?


----------



## Jack C

Hi,
   
  Yes, I am a support representative from Micca Store. We are US based. 
   
  Jack


----------



## AdenFlorian

Hi all! I ordered an E9 today for my K702's and while browsing this thread I saw that the fiio rep had an iphone in his E9. Has there been anymore news on the iphone dock for the E9? Also does it charge it and/or sync it if the E9 is USB > PC? I would really like to dock my iphone on it, would be perfect!
   
  Also I don't have an E7, I'm going to try the headphone/lineout on my HT receiver and the lineout on the builtin realtek on my PC first, but I might later.


----------



## 021311

Quote: 





jack c said:


> No, no, no... I have the Z2300 and used it with the E9 before my BX5As arrived, so here's what you need to do:
> 
> 1. Somehow, you are getting the source signal into the E9, whether through the USB/E7, or the line-in jack.
> 2. When you listen to headphones, you plug in a headphone on either the 1/8 or 1/4 jack on front of the E9.
> ...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





adenflorian said:


> Hi all! I ordered an E9 today for my K702's and while browsing this thread I saw that the fiio rep had an iphone in his E9. Has there been anymore news on the iphone dock for the E9? Also does it charge it and/or sync it if the E9 is USB > PC? I would really like to dock my iphone on it, would be perfect!
> 
> Also I don't have an E7, I'm going to try the headphone/lineout on my HT receiver and the lineout on the builtin realtek on my PC first, but I might later.


 

 We may release an E9i in the coming soon! it can charge/sync iPhone/iPod with PC by USB!


----------



## 021311

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

No, if i remember correctly this is going to be a separate model. You'll have to choose weather you want the E7 version or iPod/iPhone version. I think at one point a DIY kit to change the dock was considered but ultimately cut.


----------



## Xymordos

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wait...so E9i is the same as the E9 other than it can charge your iPhone? Sorry I'm a little confused.


----------



## Riku540

Erm... See my post above yours. :x
   
  EDIT: Reposting this for further clarification:


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





021311 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Actually, my advice is exactly the same as the picture you posted. When connected this way, the E9 provides a line-level signal to your Z2300 speakers, something that the E7 can't do on its own. The E9 also can power your full size headphones and mutes the Z2300 when you plug in a pair of headphones.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





jack c said:


> No, no, no... I have the Z2300 and used it with the E9 before my BX5As arrived, so here's what you need to do:
> 
> 1. Somehow, you are getting the source signal into the E9, whether through the USB/E7, or the line-in jack.
> 2. When you listen to headphones, you plug in a headphone on either the 1/8 or 1/4 jack on front of the E9.
> ...


 


  I got my female RCA to 3.5mm cable today. WOAH. What a frigging difference in clarity. I had no idea why I thought the RCA line out was for some other use, but this method is WAAAAAY better than hooking up the speaker's 3.5mm cable into the pre-output... I mean NIGHT and DAY.
   
  Thanks for the clarification. I'm so stupid sometimes. <_<


----------



## Cdis99

So I've read through about 20 pages of this thread and haven't found a full answer to a questions I have. Hopefully one of you could help me out here.
   
  Just recently got M50's. Love them, but I know I can get more out of them. I currently plug them directly into my Lenovo T400 listening to music from iTunes, most of which I burned from CD's (if it's not CD quality, it's 320 kbps). I've been trying to decide on whether to buy the E7 or E9 (uDAC was in consideration to but I think I'm going to go with Fiio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  As I understand it, the E9 is just a desktop amplifier, the E7 is an amp/DAC. I don't want to buy the combo just yet, but I will eventually. Whichever device I do choose, I will be using it to listen to music from my PC. So, the portability of the E7 doesn't really matter (although it's a nice option to have). I'm leaning towards the E7 just because it has the DAC and will be MUCH better than my sound card. 
   
  Any advice/recommendations on what I should do from more experienced audiophile's?


----------



## 021311

E7 is good enough for M50's


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





021311 said:


> E7 is good enough for M50's


 
   
  This. There isn't enough improvement to be seen in the M50's to warrant the purchase of the E9 alone. If anything get the E7 so that when you upgrade your headphones, all you have to do is purchase the E9.


----------



## 021311

Does E7 have 24bit/96khz paired with E9?
  I was told due to the mini usb on E7,
  so they can't make it work with 24bit,
  however, I saw the same usb port as uDAC2 on E9,
  therefore, I assume it works now because WM8740
  does in fact support 24bit audio.
  Just curious.


----------



## Cdis99

Is there enough improvement with E7 when paired with the M50's to warrant a purchase of the E7?
   
   
  EDIT: Holy sh%^t. The wording of that sentence is ridiculous


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





021311 said:


> Does E7 have 24bit/96khz paired with E9?
> I was told due to the mini usb on E7,
> so they can't make it work with 24bit,
> however, I saw the same usb port as uDAC2 on E9,
> ...


 

 The E7 only goes up to 48kHz/16bit, with or without the E9.
   
  Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> Is there enough improvement with E7 when paired with the M50's to warrant a purchase of the E7?


 

 If you are using onboard sound from a PC/laptop, your source signal will be significantly cleaner, and while the amp portion of the E7 is weak for what it is, it will grant superior amplification in comparison to a regular headphone jack straight out of a soundcard. In short, yes it is worth the purchase for the M50.


----------



## Cdis99

Yeah, what I figured. Guess I'll be ordering it tomorrow. Hope it gets here by the 22nd though, cause I'll be going back to school and if it comes after the 22nd it'll just be sitting in my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 021311

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are you guys on a break or something?
  I purchased an E9 from you guys on amazon yesterday at noon,
  and it's still pending, if you guys are busy,
  I shall cancel the order and buy it elsewhere.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> Is there enough improvement with E7 when paired with the M50's to warrant a purchase of the E7?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy sh%^t. The wording of that sentence is ridiculous


 


  Is there enough improvement in the M50? YES!
   
  The only time I'll listen to the M50 is with the e7


----------



## Cdis99

Thanks Leee. About to order the E7 along with 80i's


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





cdis99 said:


> Thanks Leee. About to order the E7 along with 80i's


 


  Whoops sorry I thought you meant the E7 + E9
   
  The amplifier on the E7 doesn't really do anything in comparison.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





leee said:


> Whoops sorry I thought you meant the E7 + E9
> 
> The amplifier on the E7 doesn't really do anything in comparison.


 
   
  For high impedance headphones no, but it will be more than plenty for the SR-80i's. In any case; it will be greatly superior to plugging into a regular headphone jack, even before factoring the DAC portion of it in.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  In theory, yes.
   
  As far as my ear is concerned however, the E7 alone (compared to the E9) does little to nothing for med impendance phones.
   
  Even with the M50  unsuitably amped from a headphone jack to the E9, it sounds MUCH MUCH better. I get crisp super-tight bass without it blurring out the trebles.
  Unamped or with an E7 it sounds the same however: like balls, It's just boomy, murky and gross.
   
  Anyway, any positive effects of the E7 (as DAC & amp) with headphones I've tested are subtle to nonexistent. With the E9 the difference is blaringly obvious after 4 seconds of listening.


----------



## Riku540

You must have decent or good onboard sound already then; some headphone jacks, especially out of laptops are full of electronic noise and static in which the difference is significant.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, the E7 is NIGHT AND DAY vs the headphone out. It can't be compared whatsoever. I'd say the E7 was a better purchase than the E9 because of the DAC.


----------



## Xymordos

Well not really "Night and Day". I don't think any amp would give me a night and day experience. You're only changing the top 10% of the quality of sound...its not a extremely big difference. If you're getting like, from a low end headphone to a mid end headphones <$200, then you'll see a big difference coz thats changing more like 40% of the sound.
   
  Anyhow, yeah the E7 made very very audible differences to the sound and it became a lot clearer and bass became tighter with more definition. Good all rounder. You'll never regret the purchase.


----------



## obazavil

Well in my case, both were good purchases. E7 to have same good sound signature on any laptop, and E9 to drive my cans properly


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





021311 said:


> Are you guys on a break or something?
> I purchased an E9 from you guys on amazon yesterday at noon,
> and it's still pending, if you guys are busy,
> I shall cancel the order and buy it elsewhere.


 

 Hi,
   
  We are not on break. If you ordered from Amazon and chose their super saver shipping option, it may take them a couple of days to "process" the order. We do not have any control over that process and the order shows up as "pending" on our end as well.  Amazon is really good about delivering by the promised date, however, and you can see what the promised date is by checking your order details.
   
  Jack


----------



## Cdis99

I agree with Riku... you must have a really good onboard sound card. In my case, I'm using the stock card that came with my Lenovo T400. I ordered it (E7) yesterday from Amazon and I'm expecting audible differences in overall sq.

  
  Quote: 





leee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> You must have decent or good onboard sound already then; some headphone jacks, especially out of laptops are full of electronic noise and static in which the difference is significant.


----------



## Leee

That's the thing, when I bought this laptop I did so knowing the sound was particularly bad in comparison to low/mid-range laptops. 
  I'm sure I could hear a difference with the E7 if I ran tests, but it doesn't really tighten the quality of mid-impendance headphones to any significant degree. 
   
  I'd say the E9 + E7 easily adds 40% (though quantifying it in this way is dubious) to the quality and crispness of my M50s, and around 30% to my HD668b, (while much less to my hd-25-II). If I had to compare the E7 I'd say it gives an extra 10% to the crispness of my phones. I also want to mention that from my listening I am not talking about some obscure top 5% increase in SQ with the E9. To my ears it literally is a day and night difference, though I can't say the same with the E7.
   
  So my experiences pretty much directly contradict what most of you have said. Perhaps some of you haven't heard the gear you give opinions on, perhaps you are using different headphones, perhaps you are listening for different things, and perhaps intelligent and acoustically minded persons can simply reach very different opinions on the same sources. 
   
  I don't care. I know what I'm hearing.
   
   
   Quote:
   


cdis99 said:


> I agree with Riku... you must have a really good onboard sound card. In my case, I'm using the stock card that came with my Lenovo T400. I ordered it (E7) yesterday from Amazon and I'm expecting audible differences in overall sq.


----------



## Riku540

We're not saying you're wrong or trying to convince you otherwise Leee. Just sharing our input; having opinions on both sides of the fence can help potential buyers make a more informed decision.


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> We're not saying you're wrong or trying to convince you otherwise Leee. Just sharing our input; having opinions on both sides of the fence can help potential buyers make a more informed decision.


 


  Yah I know. I'm not offended or anything. I'm just surprised that my experience seems to clash so directly with that of people who do have a lot of experience under their belt.


----------



## Cdis99

Well like I said, I haven't experienced the E7 with my M50's yet, however when I do I'll be sure to give my thoughts.
   
  Do I expect a complete turn around (night and day difference) with my M50's? To be honest, no. If it does turn out to actually be the radical change that a lot of people are reporting here, great. If not, it's ok too because the E7 will still make my M50's sound better even in there's not a 50-percent improvement in sound and only a 10 or 20-percent increase in sq.


----------



## Cdis99

My E7 was just shipped arrived. (Editing courtesy of Riku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  The sound is audibly tighter, cleaner, and sweeter. The sound is smoother. Before I had the feeling of a bit of a fatiguing listening experience.
   
  The vocals are clear and you can distinctly hear the difference amongst the instruments. You get lost in the music... I find myself paying much more attention to the music because of things I have never really heard clear before.
   
  Plugged it right in, and the drivers installed flawlessly. Happy with my purchase within the first 5 minutes of using it.
   
  Also, it's MUCH smaller that I had expected. I have normal size hands and it fits perfectly into my palm.


----------



## Riku540

I assume you meant your E7 just _arrived_.
   
  In any case, I'm glad you're happy with it. Good luck resisting your next upgrade.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

To anyone looking to tame the treble with your headphones and the E9, using the 1/8" (3.5mm) input has a slightly warmer tone than the more 'clear' 1/4" (6.3mm) input. Probably due to the 33ohm resistor altering the sound just a smidge.

I plan on testing it with the HD598 as its on the bright side. I wouldn't want my D7000 to be any warmer.



xymordos said:


> Well not really "Night and Day". I don't think any amp would give me a night and day experience. You're only changing the top 10% of the quality of sound...its not a extremely big difference. If you're getting like, from a low end headphone to a mid end headphones <$200, then you'll see a big difference coz thats changing more like 40% of the sound.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah the E7 made very very audible differences to the sound and it became a lot clearer and bass became tighter with more definition. Good all rounder. You'll never regret the purchase.




For my Asus 1201n, the E7's dac is very much better than the HPO. LITERALLY night and day. Dunno if my headphone out is faulty, but it sounds like complete garbage compared the E7. However, I do agree on the improvement being more subtle with most decent soundcards.


----------



## audionewbi

I am loving the e9+e7+k702 mixture so much. I really feel it now.However just noticing a Hiss whenever I turn the volume nob. Nothing major but gets annoying from time to time.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, that's an issue a lot of us have discovered. One temporary remedy posted by Jack-Micca is to lower and raise the volume between almost off and all the way max a lot of times. This will lower the hiss or outright eliminate it. I do it pretty much everyday before plugging my headphones in, and it works.


----------



## audionewbi

Yea this is what I have been doing for a while now. For me the perfect setup is high gain switched on->Volume nob set at 11 and adjust volume via media moneky


----------



## wlwlz

Question for E9 users:
   
  I just purchased a audioengine A2, so I want to use E9 as a pre-amp for it, so:
  1. Will it automatically mute the speaker when I plug in my headphone at the front? This has probably been answered before, but I just want to be certain since it's once of the primary reasons of buying an E9.
  2. Also, it has been suggested that using the RCA out is better for speakers. However, according to the product spec, the RCA output has a fixed output, where as the 3.5 mm is adjustable using the front dial. What's the reason behind the difference in sound quality? I really want to stay away from relying on the volume control of the speakers since it is on the back.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## dre2000

I have the E9 and the A2, but I can't control the volume with the E9 unless I use the preamp input.  Anyone else have this setup?


----------



## Jack C

Dre,
   
  The RCA outputs on the E9 provide a fixed level. If you wish to use the E9 as the volume control, you will have to use the 3.5mm output instead.  I would recommend one of the many excellent 3.5mm-to-RCA cables available. I bought one of the "premium" cables from Monoprice, and while it is a stoutly built cable, the 3.5mm jack is simply too large and blocks other connectors so I wouldn't recommend it.
   
  Jack


----------



## dre2000

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Dre,
> 
> The RCA outputs on the E9 provide a fixed level. If you wish to use the E9 as the volume control, you will have to use the 3.5mm output instead.  I would recommend one of the many excellent 3.5mm-to-RCA cables available. I bought one of the "premium" cables from Monoprice, and while it is a stoutly built cable, the 3.5mm jack is simply too large and blocks other connectors so I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> Jack


 
  I have a 3.5mm to rca cable, I'm just confused on how to hook it up properly. The A2 has an option for rca or 3.5mm inputs. Are you saying to plug the speakers into the front of the e9?


----------



## JamesFiiO

The fixed output (RCA) can keep the best headroom ( dynamic range ).  and help to keep the S/N, means less hiss/noise.
   
  The adjustable output is for convenient; most monitor speaker have separate volume control , so you need to adjust the two volume knob to set the volume and keep the balance!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





dre2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Due to your speakers have not individual amp in each speaker, so the best is connect it to the RCA out of E9, and adjust the volume on the back of A2;
   
  If you don't like to adjust it on the back of A2 ( it is not a easy way because you need to turn around it or it is hard to adjust the volume), you can also connect A2 to the 3.5mm output on the back of E9, so it is more easy to adjust the volume by using the volume knob of E9;
   
  So, or you need best SQ or you need best operation, Both can found in E9, LOL!


----------



## Croozer

*E9 Owners*
   
  Does your PC recognize your E9 via the USB?


----------



## Riku540

No, the USB port is for E7 connectivity only.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





croozer said:


> *E9 Owners*
> 
> Does your PC recognize your E9 via the USB?


 

 I'm a Mac user, and when I dock the E7 in the E9, I usually connect the E7/E9 come to my computer via the USB socket of the E9 and the combo is recognised that way.
   
  I'm not sure connecting just the E9 to your computer via USB would have any effect. On its own, the E9 is just an amp - If you are connecting just the E9 to the audio out of a PC, you would most probably take a line out from the PC and connect it to the line in socket of the E9.


----------



## Croozer

I think I have a faulty E9, you can turn it on but the LED does not turn blue nor does the amp start.


----------



## Riku540

How do you know it's on if it does neither? And stupid question but have to ask, is your E9 plugged into the wall? It won't receive power via USB.


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


riku540 said:


> How do you know it's on if it does neither? And stupid question but have to ask, is your E9 plugged into the wall? It won't receive power via USB.


 

  The E9 has a power indicator LED that when turned on it turns red for about 2 seconds then turns blue, seems like a delayed soft start for the amp.
   
  BTW its plugged in.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





croozer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> riku540 said:
> ...


 
   
  Next question then; are you using the 3.5mm in or the RCA? Some people seem to not realize that the RCA connectors are outputs only. In fact how about you tell us exactly how you have this thing setup so we can help you best.


----------



## Croozer

First I had it set up via USB with the E7 docked then I removed the E7 and used the 3.5mm line in from the laptop's headphone jack, when it first started playing I noticed some static in the right channel then it went belly up, when you power it up the LED stays red now and there is no output.
   
  The E7 works.


----------



## Riku540

Hmm, best thing to do at this point would be to contact the seller, and if that doesn't do you any good contact James.


----------



## Croozer

I figure I just got a lemon but it sounded good while it worked.


----------



## dre2000

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. I can actually adjust the volume using the e9 by plugging my A2 into the front of the E9. Is this double amping? If it is better this way, I won't use the preamp output.


----------



## JamesFiiO

The RCA , 3.5mm are belong to line out! so don't worry about the double amping!


----------



## zoqi

A small newbie question here, on the E9 amp should I use High or Low gain with my Sennheisers 595 and Ultimate Ears 700?


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


zoqi said:


> A small newbie question here, on the E9 amp should I use High or Low gain with my Sennheisers 595 and Ultimate Ears 700?


   
  Try the low gain first and see how you like it.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> A small newbie question here, on the E9 amp should I use High or Low gain with my Sennheisers 595 and Ultimate Ears 700?


 
   
  Um... Low gain period. Especially with IEMs.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> A small newbie question here, on the E9 amp should I use High or Low gain with my Sennheisers 595 and Ultimate Ears 700?


 


  Whichever gets you between the 9-12 o clock sweet spot. For me, which ever gets me to 10 o clock, as that's generally where I keep my volume at. With stuff like the D7000, Low Gain, with stuff like the DT990/600, High Gain. YMMV.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> A small newbie question here, on the E9 amp should I use High or Low gain with my Sennheisers 595 and Ultimate Ears 700?


 


  Use whichever setting gets you within the 9 to 12 o'clock position on the E9's volume dial. 
   
  I am guessing it will be the low gain setting with the headphones you listed.
   
  Jack
   
  Edit: was too eager to help, didn't see the 25 other posts above mine already answering the question. Ha!


----------



## matryx

MP4nation https://www.mp4nation.net has the FiiO E7 for $85

 There's also some coupons you guys can use here https://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21051
  
http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_45&products_id=458
 You can get the FiiO E7 + FiiO E9 + FiiO L2 Combo for $191.23 - 5% coupon (039dd5261f) + free shipping.


 The best deal so f that I can find.


----------



## Riku540

Just beware of mp4nation. Several users have reported extremely slow shipping, and others other issues I can't recall. I would highly recommend buying from Micca either directly or through Amazon as their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mp4nation has opened a US location, so they MIGHT be a little faster with their shipping, assuming the E7/E9 is sold in their new store.
   
  Personally I'd still get it through Micca-Store for the piece of mind and customer service.


----------



## matryx

Yeah but Amazon or Miica doesn't ship to Canada. I think it's a very good price considering its discounted and free shipping worldwide.
   
  It's either DealExtreme or MP4nation for people that wants the FiiO. What have you heard about MP4nation exactly? Slow shipping isn't a problem because it is coming from overseas so it's expected.


----------



## Croozer

Quote:


mad lust envy said:


> Personally I'd still get it through Micca-Store for the piece of mind and customer service.


 

  If I had to do it again I would do the same thing, I picked mine up from MP4nation because I did not know of any US based retailers.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





matryx said:


> Yeah but Amazon or Miica doesn't ship to Canada. I think it's a very good price considering its discounted and free shipping worldwide.
> 
> It's either DealExtreme or MP4nation for people that wants the FiiO. What have you heard about MP4nation exactly? Slow shipping isn't a problem because it is coming from overseas so it's expected.


 
   
  Micca has shipped to Canada to a couple of members upon request. Contact them at their website or ask Jack for help.


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  Yes, we will ship to Canada upon request - it takes a bit to setup as our shop is not configured to accept Canadian orders. The main issue is shipping: we have to use certain types of shipping depending on what product it is. But we can do it. Our shipping speed to Canada is about 5-7 business days, depending on how long the package takes to clear Canada customs.
   
  Canadian buyers also enjoy the same benefits as US buyers, no difference there.
   
  Jack


----------



## authistic

Hi.
   
  How long is the USB cable that comes with the E9?
   
  greez
  aut


----------



## Lan647

Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> My desktop setup!


 

 You wrote the A1 is designed for driving speakers, could you pair it with the E9 to improve headphone sound as well?


----------



## canoners

Is it okay to leave this and E7 on all day?


----------



## Jack C

I leave my E7 on weeks on end. Last time I turned it off was probably around Thanksgiving in 2010. I am not saying that this is a recommended usage scenario, just relaying some personal experience. I do have the key lock turned on so the screen is always off unless I need to change volume or something.
   
  The longest I've gone without connecting the E7 to a charge source is 2-3 days. Rest of the time, the E7 has at least a few hours each day connected to the computer, from which it charges. 
   
  Jack


----------



## TomT

Hi Jack,
   
  Any info yet on E9i availablity?  Sent e-mail to Fiio 3 wks ago but no reply. 
   
  Regards
   
  Tom
  (E9+E7+HD650's)


----------



## Jack C

Hi,
   
  We do not have any additional information on this at this time.  Chinese new years is going on right now, so the entire country is sort of in vacation mode. I think if you send James (feiao on this forum) a quick PM, he may be able to respond quicker.
   
  Jack


----------



## canoners

Quote: 





jack c said:


> I leave my E7 on weeks on end. Last time I turned it off was probably around Thanksgiving in 2010. I am not saying that this is a recommended usage scenario, just relaying some personal experience. I do have the key lock turned on so the screen is always off unless I need to change volume or something.
> 
> The longest I've gone without connecting the E7 to a charge source is 2-3 days. Rest of the time, the E7 has at least a few hours each day connected to the computer, from which it charges.
> 
> Jack


 


  What about the E9? Is it fine to leave it on all day?


----------



## Jack C

Hi,

 I would think so. I would definitely turn it off if it will not be used for a long time though, if only to save power. Electronics do age with use, but modern mass produced solid state electronics tend to be very reliable. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Lan647

I repeat, can you use the A1 as a power supply for the E9 and improve the sound from high impedance headphones?


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> I repeat, can you use the A1 as a power supply for the E9 and improve the sound from high impedance headphones?


 


 No , and the E9 can drive high impedance well on it's own.


----------



## Lan647

Know it can, was just thinking how much better the Naim Headline gets when paired with the NAPSC PSU in terms of SQ.


----------



## Jack C

Hey guys,
   
  Milosz just posted a comparison between the E9 and an Audio GD amp:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/521988/amp-a-b-comparisons/120#post_7276999
   
  As usual, great work by Milosz.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think you meant E9 vs Beta22. 
   
  I hate to say it....actually no I don't... I KNEW the Fiio E9 would stand up to the big boys. Now all the HATE can finally be put to rest about the Fiio E9 not being able to compete with high end neutral amps. To be able to stand up to the Beta22 and hold it's own... this is great news indeed. Especially being able to power the LCD2 and HD800.
   
  As for as I know, anything else that would be SIGNIFICANTLY better, would be based off people's personal preference in colored sound, and not how much power is being fed.
   
   
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Milosz just posted a comparison between the E9 and an Audio GD amp:
> 
> ...


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I think you meant E9 vs Beta22.
> 
> I hate to say it....actually no I don't... I KNEW the Fiio E9 would stand up to the big boys. Now all the HATE can finally be put to rest about the Fiio E9 not being able to compete with high end neutral amps. To be able to stand up to the Beta22 and hold it's own... this is great news indeed. Especially being able to power the LCD2 and HD800.
> 
> As for as I know, anything else that would be SIGNIFICANTLY better, would be based off people's personal preference in colored sound, and not how much power is being fed.


 

 Don't you know, differences between good solid state amps here are often greatly exaggerated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Off topic but the sound science forum here is quite interesting to read, especially things about audiophile myths


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I definitely knew that, lol. That's why I was so happy when the E9 came out. I knew this would be the best balance of price/performance without much if any real sacrifice to the SQ.


----------



## jeffreyfranz

I just ordered an *E9* from Amazon (yesterday, actually). I'm pretty excited after  perusing Fiio threads and hearing about the great performance, even with difficult loads. I have been somewhat disappointed with my *AKG K701*s, but now I will get to hear what they can really do. Yay!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jeffreyfranz said:


> I just ordered an *E9* from Amazon (yesterday, actually). I'm pretty excited after  perusing Fiio threads and hearing about the great performance, even with difficult loads. I have been somewhat disappointed with my *AKG K701*s, but now I will get to hear what they can really do. Yay!


 


  
Great! hope you can share your feeling about your setup!


----------



## mopiko

hi Guys; 
   
  I have the Beyerdynamics DT990 250ohms; i am still searching for a suitable amp.
  How is the E7 E9 combo compared to Little Dot Mk iii? or the Ibasso D6?
   
  I am actually torn between getting either a desktop amp or portable amp.
  I see that E7 E9 does both.
   
  Please advise


----------



## jeffreyfranz

*Mopiko*:
  I can only go on hearsay, but I have been researching amps for quite awhile, due to the demands of my inefficient AKG K701. I favor tubes, generally, but the Fiio E9 has been favored over the Little Dot for demanding applications by most posters that I saw. Good luck.
   
*FEIAO*: Thanks for the encouragement. I don't expect my amp to arrive until about the end of the week. When it does, I am going to insert it into my living room high-end system and let it cook on the AKGs for a bit. Then I will listen critically using my best discs and sources. I'll certainly contribute my impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





mopiko said:


> hi Guys;
> 
> I have the Beyerdynamics DT990 250ohms; i am still searching for a suitable amp.
> How is the E7 E9 combo compared to Little Dot Mk iii? or the Ibasso D6?
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

James, is there ANY replacement cable for the E9's power? I ask because I want like a 10ft one (as well as getting a 10ft USB A to B). I wanna be able to use my E9 near my couch while having my netbook plugged into my TV (wireless mouse and keyboard user).
   
  Short of just getting an outlet extension cord, I'd like to be able to just have the E9 somewhat close to me to be able to adjust volume once in awhile.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> James, is there ANY replacement cable for the E9's power? I ask because I want like a 10ft one (as well as getting a 10ft USB A to B). I wanna be able to use my E9 near my couch while having my netbook plugged into my TV (wireless mouse and keyboard user).
> 
> Short of just getting an outlet extension cord, I'd like to be able to just have the E9 somewhat close to me to be able to adjust volume once in awhile.


 

 You might be able to use something like this: 
   
http://www.amazon.com/Male-2-1mm-Female-Power-Cable/dp/B004EAH6DQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_p_1
   
  But you would need the barrel and pin specifications for the power supply connector on the E9 to get the right model. Hopefully James can provide you with that specification.
   
  Jack


----------



## tlniec

That's what I ended up doing, for my gaming setup.  It's easy enough to put my Mixamp within reach of me on the couch (it is wireless after all), but the cord on the wall-wart supplied with the E9 isn't even close to long enough to reach from the nearest outlet to my seating position.
  I grabbed a $3 extension cord, a 9-footer, so now I can put the E9 right in front of me.  And I can use the Mixamp plugged in via an AC-to-USB power adapter when I don't feel like changing the batteries. 
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Short of just getting an outlet extension cord, I'd like to be able to just have the E9 somewhat close to me to be able to adjust volume once in awhile.


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote:


jeffreyfranz said:


> I just ordered an *E9* from Amazon (yesterday, actually). I'm pretty excited after  perusing Fiio threads and hearing about the great performance, even with difficult loads. I have been somewhat disappointed with my *AKG K701*s, but now I will get to hear what they can really do. Yay!


 
  
  Burn your new E9 for hundreds hours before you judge K701.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry but it's a long process. Bought my E9 on New years day, it's juts near end of February that K701 sounds fantastic to my ears.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mopiko said:


> hi Guys;
> 
> I have the Beyerdynamics DT990 250ohms; i am still searching for a suitable amp.
> How is the E7 E9 combo compared to Little Dot Mk iii? or the Ibasso D6?
> ...


 

 For 250 ohms, I will suggest you buy a desktop amp, powered by AC!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> James, is there ANY replacement cable for the E9's power? I ask because I want like a 10ft one (as well as getting a 10ft USB A to B). I wanna be able to use my E9 near my couch while having my netbook plugged into my TV (wireless mouse and keyboard user).
> 
> Short of just getting an outlet extension cord, I'd like to be able to just have the E9 somewhat close to me to be able to adjust volume once in awhile.


 


  Sorry not. but why don't you buy something like below:


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote: 





valiente said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Burn your new E9 for hundreds hours before you judge K701.
> ...


 
   
*Fiio E9 UPDATE*: Valiente, I'm sure you're correct; experience is usually the best teacher. However, I found after only 24 hours of burn-in that the improvement over the iMac USB-out was thrilling. (Keep in mind that my K701s have at least 700 hours of around the clock running off the iMac and probably a good deal more.) So far, I have run 1) direct-out from my Muse Model 10 CD/DVD player and then 2) with the Muse into the Aesthetix Calypso => out to the Fiio E9 => into AKGs. Ah, TUBES! My favorite way to listen to music. *Note*: The first few hours, The E9 was pretty dreadful. I mean, it was still an improvement over the computer, but the sound was cold, dark, flat and kind of wooly. But now, even after only 24+ hours, there is sparkle and air in the music. And guess what? The K701s have bass! Needless to say, I am greatly encouraged about the phones. For once in my life I have been patient and it's paying off. I'll give another update in maybe a week, then a month, and so on. (running 24 hours per day)


----------



## mopiko

So would E7 E9 combo be a good choice for a desktop amp?
   
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> For 250 ohms, I will suggest you buy a desktop amp, powered by AC!


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote:


jeffreyfranz said:


> *Fiio E9 UPDATE*: Valiente, I'm sure you're correct; experience is usually the best teacher. However, I found after only 24 hours of burn-in that the improvement over the iMac USB-out was thrilling. (Keep in mind that my K701s have at least 700 hours of around the clock running off the iMac and probably a good deal more.) So far, I have run 1) direct-out from my Muse Model 10 CD/DVD player and then 2) with the Muse into the Aesthetix Calypso => out to the Fiio E9 => into AKGs. Ah, TUBES! My favorite way to listen to music. *Note*: The first few hours, The E9 was pretty dreadful. I mean, it was still an improvement over the computer, but the sound was cold, dark, flat and kind of wooly. But now, even after only 24+ hours, there is sparkle and air in the music. And guess what? The K701s have bass! Needless to say, I am greatly encouraged about the phones. For once in my life I have been patient and it's paying off. I'll give another update in maybe a week, then a month, and so on. (running 24 hours per day)


   
  700 hours on K701. Oh my.Yes. K701 are crazy phones. In fact, my K701 is already 1 year in me. I assume it got near 700 hours too. Sometimes its hard to put K701 on my ears when only amp by a porta amplifier. It is just now that I really like my K701. A fully burn K701 and a fully burn E9 is better. I'm happy about your story jeffrey. But I think we need some more powerful amps in the future. Let's face it!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





mopiko said:


> So would E7 E9 combo be a good choice for a desktop amp?


 


  He IS the Fiio representative, so he'll have some bias, lol. But I for one am thrilled about the E7/E9. So much bang for buck, and when the E17 comes out, it will be a source upgrade that still docks to the E9.


----------



## Lan647

You mean "E17" is new dac?


----------



## mopiko

That said; i guess it is better off getting the E9 now and wait for the E17!


----------



## Jack C

The E17 currently has no release date estimate yet. 
   
  I would guess that it won't come out any time soon.
   
  Jack


----------



## Lan647

If only they keep the 3 level bass boost functionality.


----------



## chrisbrock

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> If only they keep the 3 level bass boost functionality.


 


  It would be awsome if the E17 allowed you to use the bass boast!! 
   
  Ultimately what I would like to see is 1 integrated box with dac and amp combined, with the digital display on the front, with the bass boast feature, and with fully rollable opamps simular to what iBasso has done with many of the their amps.  I know that combo of features would likely be more expensive but man that would be a killer setup and I bet Fiio could deliver it for an awesome price non the less.


----------



## Riku540

We have a thread for E17 discussion...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/536552/fiio-e17-speculations


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote: 





valiente said:


> 700 hours on K701. Oh my.Yes. K701 are crazy phones. In fact, my K701 is already 1 year in me. I assume it got near 700 hours too. Sometimes its hard to put K701 on my ears when only amp by a porta amplifier. It is just now that I really like my K701. A fully burn K701 and a fully burn E9 is better. I'm happy about your story jeffrey. But I think we need some more powerful amps in the future. Let's face it!


 

 Yes, ideally phones like these would have a high-current, Class A amp like my Pass Aleph 60 mono amps, or a well designed and beefy tube unit that can really drive 50-60-Ohm cans. There already are such things, but they usually cost big $. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my living room I have a hideously expensive system with Quad 989 electrostatics, BAT VK-120 mono tube amps, Vandersteen subwoofers (a stereo pair), the Aesthetix dual-mono tube preamp, etc. It sounds wonderful, but I would rather have the money back. *The reason I got interested in headphones* is because I am sick of high-end audio, the extravagance and excess. For me, with 'phones I do not want to get back into the sick cycle of ever escalating purchases, FOTM syndrome, nothing-is-ever-good-enough, etc. I think that, with headphones, it is possible to have quite nice sound at moderate expense and without going crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote:


jeffreyfranz said:


> I have a hideously expensive system with Quad 989 electrostatics, BAT VK-120 mono tube amps, Vandersteen subwoofers (a stereo pair), the Aesthetix dual-mono tube preamp, etc. It sounds wonderful, but I would rather have the money back. *The reason I got interested in headphones* is because I am sick of high-end audio,


 
 Our thank you to Fiio for creating a cheap but nice product. Oh my. You have Quad 989 but you are frustrated. I think you must not. You have one of the best speakers. I understand your experience. It seems that you devote much of yourself conquest the high end instead of enjoying the music. Sometimes it also comes to my mind too. What am I doing to myself, I must enjoy my Fiio E9 plus K701 plus my music-the most important part of the business. With your own story, I better concentrate on cheap but nice products like Fiio plus enjoy the infinite music in my ears than use my brain to imagine and capture the high-end. Jeffrey thank you for your nice simple but enlightening story. You're sick with high-end audio. Oh my.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers to Fiio!


----------



## JamesFiiO

"nothing-is-ever-good-enough",  Great conclusion! take more time in music but not device. of course, it is also a pleasure for lots of people who enjoy in hardware。
   
They are happy to try all kind of audio device and enjoy in this. the same as other fans, Car, DC, Mobile Phone, PC, and even Gun！


----------



## imackler

Sorry if this has been mentioned by anyone...
   
  From what I've read, I can't see any reason why the E9 wouldn't be great for the ER4S. They sound like they're neutral, won't color the sound and give the added oomph I need. Also they would be great for any future full size headphone use.
   
  The only two downsides I see is that it doesn't have a DAC (but I don't need one right now) and its not portable. But really, I'd only be bringing it home from the office on the weekends...
   
  Someone help me if I'm wrong, or if there is a better option out there for anywhere near this price range!
   
  Also, will this be compatible with the E11 that is coming out?
   
  Thanks all!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Umm the E9 and E11 are both amps. Compatibility? You shouldn't wanna pair up an amp with another amp... unless you're referring to the E17, which is a dac/amp and still a ways off.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Umm the E9 and E11 are both amps. Compatibility? You shouldn't wanna pair up an amp with another amp... unless you're referring to the E17, which is a dac/amp and still a ways off.


 


  Doh... I guess I forgot the E11 is just an amp, not a DAC.
   
  Do you expect the E11 to be as uncolored as the E9? I'd be happy if it were more portable but mostly I want uncolored!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm not sure, but I'm hoping its like a mini-E9 with EQ settings. I, like you, don't wanna color my sound unless its a subtle eq. Something I can directly control.

I think Fiio should really add some treble boost/treble reducer eq settings. The DT990 could use that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just noticed with my D7000 that the low and high gain switch definitely sounds a little different at similar volume levels.
   
  Low Gain sounds more balanced. The bass is more subdued in low gain, and the highs aren't as sparkly, but everything has a sense of uniformity. Just slightly less exciting than high gain.
   
  High Gain sounds more dynamic. The bass is more impactful than low gain, and tighter. The highs seems to have a slight bit more emphasis. If I found a headphone to be edgy, I'd use the low gain option on the E9.
   
  The differences are within the range of 5%. It's incredibly subtle, but pay attention and you will notice them.
   
  Anyone else care to compare the difference with their headphones?


----------



## Hawkinsman07

I should be receiving my E9 tomorrow pending the University mail system.
   
  I am trying to get a review started of all of my gear. Q701, SR60, AKG K172 HD along with my E7 and tomorrow, E9. I think this should make all of em sing, maybe not so much with the '60.


----------



## Geared4me

My Pioneer HDJ-2000s definitely sound more dynamic with better highs through the high gain setting. Like you said, it may seem small at first but once you know what you are hearing it is easier to notice.

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Just noticed with my D7000 that the low and high gain switch definitely sounds a little different at similar volume levels.
> 
> Low Gain sounds more balanced. The bass is more subdued in low gain, and the highs aren't as sparkly, but everything has a sense of uniformity. Just slightly less exciting than high gain.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Friends:
  Well, here I am at one week of listening to my new Fiio E9. It does an outstanding job of driving both my AKG K701 and Sennheiser HD 280. This is on the low gain setting, which I have listened to exclusively so far. The sound is clear and clean, with good dynamics. I would not call it lush or euphonic--it's definitely solid state. The K701 is my favorite of my limited number of cans. It is by far the most open and pristine vs. the somewhat muffled HD 280. On the other hand, the HD 280 has a smooth, soft and relaxing presentation, very easygoing. But overall, the sound is a bit slow for my taste. The K701 is a more high-end kind of sound, with good airiness when the recording contains it. The bass, ah, here it is: The K701 is, to my ear, slightly lacking from approximately 120 Hz on down. I would also like a touch more warmth and fullness in the midrange and lower mids. But otherwise, very nice combo here.
   
  At the end of only one week of listening with my well broken-in phones, I think the E9 is a tremendous bargain. Would I rather have tubes? Sure. But at this price, I am quite pleased. More will be revealed?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This is from milosz's AMP A/B COMPARISON THREAD.  Thought you guys might really like to see it.
  Quote: 





> Fourteenth A / B comparison:  Beta 22 & Fii0 E9  :: USING THE AUDIO-GD NFB-10ES AS THE SOURCE (instead of the earlier Cambridge DAC Magic)
> 
> THIS IS NOT A SCIENTIFIC TEST.
> 
> ...


 
   

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> milosz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Croozer

The FiiO E9: *The Little Amp That Could.*


----------



## hellomoto170

Hello everyone, please excuse my ignorance regarding this forum and headphones, I am fairly new to both!
   
  I want to get some Ultrasone's, either the 2500's or 2200's. However I can only afford a £100 amp and so figure the e9/e7 setup is the best I can get for my budget.
  My question is, will the 2500's be powered sufficiently by the e9/e7's or does it need something more powerful?
  And if so am I better off playing it safe and going with the 2200's?
  Thanks very much, all help would be much appreciated 
   
  I have already had to cancel orders for the K701 and HD650's as I keep changing my mind/hearing new things about them, I think I have finally decided on one of the Ultrasones!


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Mad Lust Envy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ..."You need a $2000 DAC to REALLY bring out the Beta22's potential!"
> 
> ...we all know people wanna justify all that hard earned money going to such high priced equipment.


 

 You know how this hobby goes. It's like this, the sky is the limit as you should spend as much money as possible because the potential of your headphone is infinite really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Should be interesting to compare your E9 to the Lyr


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





hellomoto170 said:


> Hello everyone, please excuse my ignorance regarding this forum and headphones, I am fairly new to both!
> 
> I want to get some Ultrasone's, either the 2500's or 2200's. However I can only afford a £100 amp and so figure the e9/e7 setup is the best I can get for my budget.
> My question is, will the 2500's be powered sufficiently by the e9/e7's or does it need something more powerful?
> ...


 

 Hey there, I have the Pro 2500s and the FiiO E9+E7. You don't have to worry about insufficient power. Ultrasones will run off of peanuts! From my experience, it doesn't take much to have the 2500s sound good but they definitely improve with some amping. I think they sound not too shabby straight out of my Sony MP3 Walkman but paired with my E7...quite a bit of improvement! Then there's the E9, which honestly doesn't bring as drastic an improvement. I haven't seriously compared my E7 and E9 in terms of powering my 2500s but I could live just as happy with just the E7 (or at least I like to think so). But let me tell you this: ever since I ripped my CDs to flac and played them off foobar with the E9+E7 connected...my Pro 2500s have been giving me eargasms every night! And this is after the couple hundred hours of burn-in which open up the cans beautifully. 
   
  To answer your questions more directly:
  Yes, E9 will be sufficient to power the 2500s.
  It's up to you if you want the 2500s or the 2200s. If I am correct, the Pro are more serious cans, meaning they are more detailed and more balanced and neutral. The HFI are the fun cans with, I think, more emphasis on the low and high ends of the spectrum. Both are probably very similar in terms of amping but I could be wrong.


----------



## hellomoto170

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> Hey there, I have the Pro 2500s and the FiiO E9+E7. You don't have to worry about insufficient power. Ultrasones will run off of peanuts! From my experience, it doesn't take much to have the 2500s sound good but they definitely improve with some amping. I think they sound not too shabby straight out of my Sony MP3 Walkman but paired with my E7...quite a bit of improvement! Then there's the E9, which honestly doesn't bring as drastic an improvement. I haven't seriously compared my E7 and E9 in terms of powering my 2500s but I could live just as happy with just the E7 (or at least I like to think so). But let me tell you this: ever since I ripped my CDs to flac and played them off foobar with the E9+E7 connected...my Pro 2500s have been giving me eargasms every night! And this is after the couple hundred hours of burn-in which open up the cans beautifully.
> 
> To answer your questions more directly:
> Yes, E9 will be sufficient to power the 2500s.
> It's up to you if you want the 2500s or the 2200s. If I am correct, the Pro are more serious cans, meaning they are more detailed and more balanced and neutral. The HFI are the fun cans with, I think, more emphasis on the low and high ends of the spectrum. Both are probably very similar in terms of amping but I could be wrong.


 

 Ah it's brilliant to come across someone who has exactly what I plan to buy 
  Thanks very much for your very informative answers, I'll go for the 2500 and the e7/e9 I reckon.


----------



## Riku540

On a scale of power hungry cans, Ultrasone is not even close to one of them. There are far more difficult headphones to drive than Ultrasones that are powered just fine by the E9. The E9 has enough power to actually cause your poor Ultrasone's titanium drivers to distort and some serious hearing damage before even maxing out...
   
  ... What? How do I know this? I have no idea... >.>


----------



## Fasian

I really lik the e7/e9 combo, but have noticed channel imbalance @ low volumes as well as "scratching" in the volume control.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

I also have (two) volume "scratching" issues on my E9.
   
  1. The knob itself comes into contact with the front of the amplifier body.  The large diameter of the knob means that it takes very little lateral force to make this happen on my particular unit.  This is clearly audible without headphones or current of any kind.  It doesn't transfer audibly to the phones when listening, but I frequently feel it through my fingers.
   
  2.  With the amp powered up, but nothing playing, "fuzzy" static as I run the volume dial.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





pitts pilot said:


> I also have (two) volume "scratching" issues on my E9.
> 
> 1. The knob itself comes into contact with the front of the amplifier body.  The large diameter of the knob means that it takes very little lateral force to make this happen on my particular unit.  This is clearly audible without headphones or current of any kind.  It doesn't transfer audibly to the phones when listening, but I frequently feel it through my fingers.
> 
> 2.  With the amp powered up, but nothing playing, "fuzzy" static as I run the volume dial.


 

 I think #1 is caused by a slight variation in the volume knob mold because most E9s do not have this issue, but I've heard a couple of other posters here that mentioned they experienced this as well. The easy solution is to take off the volume knob and put a small piece of something into the volume post cavity, so that when you put the volume knob back on it sits further away from the front plate of the E9.
   
  Jack


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





pitts pilot said:


> I also have (two) volume "scratching" issues on my E9.
> 
> 1. The knob itself comes into contact with the front of the amplifier body.  The large diameter of the knob means that it takes very little lateral force to make this happen on my particular unit.  This is clearly audible without headphones or current of any kind.  It doesn't transfer audibly to the phones when listening, but I frequently feel it through my fingers.
> 
> 2.  With the amp powered up, but nothing playing, "fuzzy" static as I run the volume dial.


 


  1. I had that issue as well. And it bugged me so much! But then i just put some paper in the cavity to make the knob farther away from the body and make a tighter fit so the knob is not easily pulled off. The way I went about using the paper was... I placed the removed knob face down on a table so that the cavity faces upwards. Then I take a little scrap of paper (about fingernail length?)  and place it over the cavity; just laying it top...not actually inserting anything into it. Lastly, I take the E9 body and insert it into the cavity (make sure it is lined up!) and the paper should get pushed down with it. I think you get the idea of the effect the paper has.
   
  2. Lots of people have this problem but it's really no big deal.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

Quote: 





voohoo said:


> 1. I had that issue as well. And it bugged me so much! But then i just put some paper in the cavity to make the knob farther away from the body and make a tighter fit so the knob is not easily pulled off. The way I went about using the paper was... I placed the removed knob face down on a table so that the cavity faces upwards. Then I take a little scrap of paper (about fingernail length?)  and place it over the cavity; just laying it top...not actually inserting anything into it. Lastly, I take the E9 body and insert it into the cavity (make sure it is lined up!) and the paper should get pushed down with it. I think you get the idea of the effect the paper has.
> 
> 2.* Lots of people have this problem but it's really no big deal.*


 

 E9 - the amp that gave me hemorrhoids.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

If "*lots* of people have (the) same *problem*" with an amp, one might argue that it *is* a big deal.
   
  I don't know about the other people, but I do know that scratchy/staticky/fuzzy/yucky noises are the very last thing I want to hear coming from my audio equipment.  (Maybe it's just a weird idiosyncrasy I have?)  I don't know if whatever is causing that noise could also be affecting the sound of the unit when the volume knob is sitting still, because I have little knowledge/understanding of how it works, but it makes it more difficult for me to be confident that it's working as well as it could/should.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





pitts pilot said:


> If "*lots* of people have (the) same *problem*" with an amp, one might argue that it *is* a big deal.
> 
> I don't know about the other people, but I do know that scratchy/staticky/fuzzy/yucky noises are the very last thing I want to hear coming from my audio equipment.  (Maybe it's just a weird idiosyncrasy I have?)  I don't know if whatever is causing that noise could also be affecting the sound of the unit when the volume knob is sitting still, because I have little knowledge/understanding of how it works, but it makes it more difficult for me to be confident that it's working as well as it could/should.


 


  I actually totally agree with you. There shouldn't be any of this unwanted noise from equipment such as this. 
  However, the issue is like having your TV momentarily display static every time you change the channel.
  I was really bugged out when I found out that my E9 had the scratching issue but I can live with it and it's not worth waiting for it to be repaired/replaced (IF it can even be repaired). 
  But yea, FiiO should not let this issue occur in any more products down the line.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Very sorry for the uncomfortable noise, it is cause by the potentionmeter, I had explain it in this thread or another thread.  and I did ask if we should choose digital volume control in the
   
  new model. but most people want the analog potentionmeter because it can bring the best sound quality.
   
  I think maybe we  should consider it again. it is not about cost because alps potentionmeter is not cheap.
   
   
  James


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, any advice, suggestion, criticize is welcome if it come from our user, it will help us improve our quality. if something that we can not do, I will explain the reason to you.
   
  We do have a new desktop amp which call E15, and we are discussing about the feature in it. so it will be good to avoid any potential problem, like the unbalance and noise
   
  come from potentionmeter. it can be solved unless we use digital volume control IC, it may install very small distortion. but we can use the best IC.
   
  BTW, I know it is a common problem in some high end audio device, even more than 1,000 usd. so far the potentionmeter come from mass production , can not avoid the
   
  unbalance problem, but it can be solved by use marching type volume control switcher, which is hand work products as below， but it also have noise during  adjusting, and
   
  most of them is very expensive, big size, and only have 24 step, ( some are more than 500.00 usd) , so it is not a wise decision because you pay lots but still can not solve the
   
  problem


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> *We do have a new desktop amp which call E15*, and we are discussing about the feature in it.


 

   
  Why u do dis!?
   
  James, PLEASE tell me it has the power to drive Orthos like the HE-6 and LCD2 with copious amounts of power and I may just have to hold off on my Schiit  Lyr purchase and wait for the E15.


----------



## Riku540

lol MLE.
   
  Patience is a virtue. And you could use a virtue.


----------



## JRG1990

Please stick with the potentionmeter analog volume control is so much better than digital, i don't have a issue with the channel imbalance and i understand all analog pots will have it, but can't you reduce it by matching the left and right wipers better? , since the e9 has a gain switch and -90db 3.5mm jack i never have to have the volume so low where the channel imbalance is even with my 8ohm soundmagics. I don't understand why you can't cure the static noise though while all analog potentionmeter's have channel imbalance i've never come across 1 that makes a static noise when turning it like the 1 on the e9.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

This is wise and appreciated.  The mini headphone jack on my new E9 has only been used a few times.  I tried the other night and couldn't get it to work with my Shure 535's.  I think a couple other folks have posted that it either doesn't work or is "finicky."
   
  Another vote for sticking with the potentiometer.
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> BTW, any advice, suggestion, criticize is welcome if it come from our user, it will help us improve our quality. if something that we can not do, I will explain the reason to you.


----------



## 021311

There is no way E7+E9 combo can get 24bit/96k, isn't it?
  This is the only disappointment I have for these two products.


----------



## genclaymore

no because the E7 is 16bit/48khz DAC, you have to wait for the new Dac that coming from fiio for 24bit/96khz that will work in the Fiio E9 top slot.


----------



## Croozer

Quote: 





021311 said:


> There is no way E7+E9 combo can get 24bit/96k, isn't it?
> This is the only disappointment I have for these two products.


----------



## FrankWong

Sound quality is a lot about the synergy between headphone+DAC+source. In my opinion fiio has enough power to drive headphones like the k702 but the problem is the DAC only becomes useful when USB is in use, so for someone who doesn't have digital out from some of my devices the DAC can't really contribute to the synergy.

   

  -FW


----------



## JudgeDreadLocks

I'm actually having the opposite problem with my E9. My 3.5mm jack is working fine, but my 1/4" is having problems. I can't hear both channels correctly, the left sounds extremely distant and digital. I have tried it with my cheap DAC and with my J3. Anybody else have this problem? I just received in less than an hour ago, it was a little cold. Could that be a problem?


----------



## andreas612

Hi guys, I just got my fiiO e9 amplifier. But I can't get any sound out of it. Right at the moment I'm using a ipod, but next week the cowon J3 will arrive. So could you guys tell me which cables I need to make it work?
  I'm now using this cable:
   

  I plug the red and white audio cable in at the back of the fiiO e9, the 3.5mm jack I plug in my ipod.
  Then I plug the power cable in and my headphone, but I don't hear anything..
  Am I using the right cables? because when I search on the internet I see also this cable:
   

   
  do they plug the 3.5mm jack in the line-in (on the fiiO) ? (in stead of using the red/white audio cable)
  If that's the solution, then my question is still what cable do I need for the cowon J3? (because the J3 has an other plug in than the ipod).
   
  The back of the e9:
   

  I hope you guys can help me.
   
  I started also a thread with this problem but didn't get any response, I hope it's different in this more general thread.


----------



## JudgeDreadLocks

You need a LOD for the ipod(your second picture), and a 3.5mm male to male for the J3. You can also use the 3/5mm male to male cable for your ipod too. The only input is the 3.5mm(and the USB). The red/white is an output.
  
  Quote: 





andreas612 said:


> Hi guys, I just got my fiiO e9 amplifier. But I can't get any sound out of it. Right at the moment I'm using a ipod, but next week the cowon J3 will arrive. So could you guys tell me which cables I need to make it work?
> I'm now using this cable:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andreas612

Quote: 





judgedreadlocks said:


> You need a LOD for the ipod(your second picture), and a 3.5mm male to male for the J3. You can also use the 3/5mm male to male cable for your ipod too. The only input is the 3.5mm(and the USB). The red/white is an output.


 


   
  so I have to plug in 2 cables into the ipod? (the LOD and a male to male) but that's for now, next week I'm gonna use the cowon J3, what cables do I need for that one? I expect the same male to male again? but what cable in stead of the LOD?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You can go rough for NOW and just plug in a 3.5mm male/male cable from the ipod's headphone jack to the E9's LINE IN (max out your volume on the Ipod, and adjust the volume with the E9). The Line in is the ONLY input on the E9 (other than the USB, which is for computers). At least until you get an ipod LOD, which will be noticeably better than doing the first method.
   
  And no. The LOD HAS a 3.5mm male end which goes to the E9. That's all you need. You may want a 3.5mm extension cable, as LODs are a bit short, leaving your ipod close to the back of the E9, making it hard to use your ipod while connected to the E9.
   
  Like right now. I use a Sansa Fuze with LOD cable with a 3.5mm extension cable to the E9's line in. The extension cable allows me to use my Fuze comfortably.


----------



## andreas612

so if I'm correct:
   
  for using the ipod: I only need the LOD cable OR the 3.5mm male to male cable.
   
  for using the cowon J3 I only need the 3.5mm male to male cable (no other option if I understand correctly).


----------



## substance90

Hey guys, is there any word on a possible version of the E9 with docking of Apple devices anytime soon or should I just go for the current E9 with a Line-out dock cable for my iPhone and a pair of DT880s (600Ohms)?


----------



## imackler

My question is broadly related. How do you like the E9 out of an ipod classic and LOD? Do you like it more or less than using the E7 as a dac and E9?


----------



## ShadowKntSDS

Does anyone know if the E9 can accept an DC supply voltage above 15v?   I have a 8000mAH battery pack with a 19v output, and I'd love to be able to use it to power my E9 in a portable fashion.    If it has an internal voltage regulator, then it would work out.   Otherwise, I'd need to resort to regulating the voltage down externally.


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





imackler said:


> My question is broadly related. How do you like the E9 out of an ipod classic and LOD? Do you like it more or less than using the E7 as a dac and E9?


 


  if your source is an ipod, BEST sound is obtained using a LOD
  if your source is a PC, BEST sound is obtained using E7 (or any other dac, or a really nice soundcard)


----------



## imackler

Quick Question: I got the L3 to go with the E9 but the L3 is really small. Does the cable quality matter if I'm getting an extension between the L3 and the E9? Is it ok to buy a cheap cable or is that the kind of thing that can affect quality? Thanks!


----------



## Pitts Pilot

My vote is for Radio Shack.
  No - really.


----------



## DrHouse

Has anyone seen that the E9 is now being sold with the option of the iPhone dock up top instead of the E7?
  Does that mean it is interchangeable, or what?
  is it worth it, or will an LOD be just as effective?


----------



## Jack C

The dock is not interchangeable. The E9i for iPod/iPhone dock cannot be used with the E7 or any other FiiO DAC.

Jack


----------



## DrHouse

well that sucks. 
   
  But surely the dock would be similar to using something like the L3 LOD to connect the iPod?
   
  Also, the E9 is a solid state amp, not a tube amp right?


----------



## Pitts Pilot

The E9 is solid state.  The iPod/Phone dock and an L3 will accomplish exactly the same thing - bypass the iPod amping section, but still use it's DAC.  The dock will simply give a more convenient form factor.  To bypass the iPod's DAC, you need something like an HRT iStreamer.


----------



## kniah

Quote: 





jack c said:


> The dock is not interchangeable. The E9i for iPod/iPhone dock cannot be used with the E7 or any other FiiO DAC.
> 
> Jack


 

 Jack- do you know where one could purchase an iPod dock for the E9? Thanks.


----------



## DrHouse

if your uk based, pjbox.co.uk has the E9i for the same price as a standard E9.


----------



## kniah

Quote: 





drhouse said:


> if your uk based, pjbox.co.uk has the E9i for the same price as a standard E9.


 

 Unfortunately I'm in the US and already have the standard E9.


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





kniah said:


> Unfortunately I'm in the US and already have the standard E9.


 


  I checked and it said that the base for ipod/iphone 'must be bought seperately' meaning usability for standard E9 users. Concerning a shop that sells it (I've checked US and Non US), I'm not sure if Fiio have released it yet.


----------



## Jack C

kniah said:


> Jack- do you know where one could purchase an iPod dock for the E9? Thanks.




It's not a easy way to change the E9 into an E9i, FiiO thought about releasing a DIY kit but ultimately just decided to release the E9i as a separate product. So if you have a E9 already, my best recommendation is to get a L1 or L3 LOD cable and use it with the E9. If you don't ever plan on using a E7/E17 with the E9, then you can think about trading the E9 for a E9i. 

Jack


----------



## substance90

Hey guys, I settled on a DT-880/600 and the E9/E7 combo but I can't really tell the difference between the high gain setting and about 10 o'clock on the volume knob and low gain with just before 12 o'clock. Any advice?


----------



## Jack C

There wouldn't be a whole lot of difference to notice. Based on what we've heard from FiiO, the gain switch should be set so that the volume knob is between 10 to 12 o'clock for a comfortable listening level. Sounds like you can get that with the gain switch at the low setting so that's what I would recommend.

Jack


----------



## ddr

I read about plugging in the E7 instead of docking it to make use of the E7's EQ settings. Is this recommended at all? Would the type of 3.5mm->RCA cable make a huge difference? Like a Monoprice one?


----------



## Pitts Pilot

Some would caution against it, as you are running through two amplification systems and that isn't ideal.  That said, the benefit you are attempting to achieve (some additional bass, I assume) may well outweigh the detriment.  There might be better ways to go about that (perhaps EQ from the source,) but that's another question.  Plug it in, take listen - see if you like it better than the other way.  The cable will not "make a huge difference," and in my opinion relatively insignificant in this case.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





ddr said:


> I read about plugging in the E7 instead of docking it to make use of the E7's EQ settings. Is this recommended at all? Would the type of 3.5mm->RCA cable make a huge difference? Like a Monoprice one?


 

 You won't be using a 3.5mm->RCA cable. The E9's RCA plugs are outputs. The only input is the 3.5mm line-in. So you're going to want to use a male/male 3.5mm cable.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you want the EQ from the E7, I personally feel the benefit of EQ far outweighed the ideal docked E7 solution.

For example, I couldn't tell the K701's sound was different from the docked E7/E9, to a non-EQ'd E7 through the E9's line in. From there I set the E7 to EQ 1 and made the K701 MUCH more enjoyable to me over docked E7/E9.

I only EQ if I don't like the innate sound of my headphones, so only the K701 got that setup. In fact I used EQ 3 with them. They didn't even sound like K701s by that point, lol.


----------



## ddr

pitts pilot said:


> Some would caution against it, as you are running through two amplification systems and that isn't ideal.  That said, the benefit you are attempting to achieve (some additional bass, I assume) may well outweigh the detriment.  There might be better ways to go about that (perhaps EQ from the source,) but that's another question.  Plug it in, take listen - see if you like it better than the other way.  The cable will not "make a huge difference," and in my opinion relatively insignificant in this case.




do you think using the EQ on i.e. the computer is a better idea, or the one on the E7? I guess I will find out when I get the E7/E9. Just curious. an extra 3.5mm--3.5mm will not cost too much. thnx.



voohoo said:


> You won't be using a 3.5mm->RCA cable. The E9's RCA plugs are outputs. The only input is the 3.5mm line-in. So you're going to want to use a male/male 3.5mm cable.




thnx. clearly I do not own either yet and I want to make sure =p



mad lust envy said:


> If you want the EQ from the E7, I personally feel the benefit of EQ far outweighed the ideal docked E7 solution.
> 
> For example, I couldn't tell the K701's sound was different from the docked E7/E9, to a non-EQ'd E7 through the E9's line in. From there I set the E7 to EQ 1 and made the K701 MUCH more enjoyable to me over docked E7/E9.
> 
> I only EQ if I don't like the innate sound of my headphones, so only the K701 got that setup. In fact I used EQ 3 with them. They didn't even sound like K701s by that point, lol.




that's good to hear. I'll be pairing the E7/E9 with the D2000. I may not need the EQ but their highs are a little too much for me. I have it tuned down in the computer's EQ at the moment.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Anyone who owns the E9 and AKG K601?
   
  I would liek to know if the E9 can drive the K601 correctly.
  also, would it drive the Beyer DT990, 250 ohm?


----------



## kniah

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone who owns the E9 and AKG K601?
> 
> I would liek to know if the E9 can drive the K601 correctly.
> also, would it drive the Beyer DT990, 250 ohm?


 

 I'm not sure about the AKG, but the E9 would definitely drive the Beyer DT990 250ohm. I'm using the E9 with a pair of Beyer DT880 600ohm and barely have to turn the volume knob past 9 o'clock. Works great.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

I'm a noob and could be wrong, but I think you are better off doing the EQing from your computer before the DAC and Amplification.  Additionally, the E7 is pretty limited in what it offers WRT EQ - 3 levels of bass boost - that's it.
   
  Quote: 





> do you think using the EQ on i.e. the computer is a better idea, or the one on the E7? I guess I will find out when I get the E7/E9. Just curious. an extra 3.5mm--3.5mm will not cost too much. thnx.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone who owns the E9 and AKG K601?
> 
> I would liek to know if the E9 can drive the K601 correctly.
> also, would it drive the Beyer DT990, 250 ohm?




The E9 has been tested with some really hard to drive cans. It pushes a lot of power, and has been found to drive 600ohm Beyers and K701/2 with ease. It brings a lot of life to the K701, when I had the pair. Not a fan of the K701 in particular for music, but I can see its appeal. I'm certain the K601 is no different.


----------



## paol368

hi,newbie here,just preordered Fiio e9i should be with me at the end of the week,


----------



## Jack C

Just a quick heads-up, the FiiO E9i is now available to US buyers from Amazon.com
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm waiting on the L7.


----------



## Jack C

Available now on Amazon.com! 

Jack


----------



## imackler

The L7 is available as well.


----------



## mnagali

I'll be looking forward to reading all the reviews in the coming days to see if the L7 is worth the $10


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well it should for those without a DAC that don't wanna be force to buy the E9 with the E7.  
  
  Quote: 





mnagali said:


> I'll be looking forward to reading all the reviews in the coming days to see if the L7 is worth the $10


----------



## substance90

Hey guys, any advice on how to hook up my Samsung LCD TV's digital audio out (optical) port to my Fiio E9/E7 combo? I figured that would be the easiest way to amplify and use my DT880s with an Xbox 360.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You're better off using the TV's RCA Out (or better yet, use the XBox 360's audio dongle, and hook up the red/white audio out to an RCA female to 3.5mm male cable straight to the E9's 3.5mm line in). The latter method is better because you're skipping the TV's processing. Get monoprice's RCA to 3.5mm male and hook that up to the E9's 3.5mm Line In. BTW, the E7 is doing NOTHING in this equation. 

The E7/E9 only has analog inputs.

The good thing about the XB360 is that it outputs audio from the all connections, even if you're using an HDMI cable for video.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You're better off using the TV's RCA Out (or better yet, use the XBox 360's audio dongle, and hook up the red/white audio out to an RCA female to 3.5mm male cable straight to the E9's 3.5mm line in). The latter method is better because you're skipping the TV's processing. Get monoprice's RCA to 3.5mm male and hook that up to the E9's 3.5mm Line In. BTW, the E7 is doing NOTHING in this equation.
> 
> The E7/E9 only has analog inputs.
> 
> The good thing about the XB360 is that it outputs audio from the all connections, even if you're using an HDMI cable for video.


 
   
  ^ This.
   
  To save you some time, here's the cable:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5611&seq=1&format=2

  I'm actually about to buy one myself to use with my PS3.


----------



## substance90

Thanks for the advice! Is there any difference between the genuine Xbox  360 Audio adapter or should I just one of the cheap ones from eBay?
  By the way, excuse me for the probably very dumb question but how do I plug the RCA to 3.5mm male cable in the Xbox audio adapter since both RCAs are female?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Actually, using a dongle may force the 360's HDMI to reset, (due to hacked component cables out there). So personally, if I were in your shoes...

System ---> HDMI ---> TV ---> TV Audio out ---> RCA male to 3.5mm male (make sure it's long enough for your use) ---> E9 Line in

Tried it... it sounds fine.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5599&seq=1&format=2 (10 feet... though they have shorter 6, 3, or 1.5ft feet runs... ). For long runs, I think I'd just buy a longer RCA male/male, and a very short RCA female to 3.5mm male cable.


----------



## substance90

I guess you're right that this would be easiest way to achieve what I need. I ordered a 21 feet 2 RCA male to 3.5 mm male cable from eBay in order to get it behind quite a few pieces of furniture and not have to constantly change the place of my Fiio. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's quite a long run. Analog connections like that may suffer with such long runs. I never had such a long run, but I hope it works out for you.


----------



## 021311

Can I replace the OP2134 with any 8pin OPAMP perhaps LM4562?
Will I need a soldering gun? I know how but don't have one.
Thanks


----------



## CavemanK

Hi!
   
  I'm new here, wish me welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have very recently purchased the AKG Q701, the FiiO E7, and the FiiO E9.
  The purchase is so fresh in fact, that I'm still waiting for the FiiO products to be shipped.(dx is so slow)
   
  Anyhoo, I'm also wondering about the possibilities of connecting the E9 to a PS3. I have one of these:http://cgi.ebay.com/PS2-PS3-HDTV-READY-TV-HD-COMPONENT-AV-CABLE-5-WIRE-/400212830422?pt=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item5d2e8b28d6
   
  Can I simply connect the red and white cables directly into the back of the E9?
  I've obviously read the previous posts, but couldn't figure it out.
   
  Please be gentle with a common n00b!


----------



## ABXG

Quote: 





cavemank said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here, wish me welcome!
> 
> ...


 


  The RCA jacks on the back of the E9 are actually outputs. What you would need is something like an RCA to 3.5 mini adapter / cable like the BJC cable I have in my signature.


----------



## CavemanK

Oh, I see!
   
  Thank you for the assistance!


----------



## DrHouse

Does anyone have any idea of the release date of new Fiio products? Was gonna get the E9, but as it will mainly be coming from a DAC (gonna b used with my pc) maybe I should wait until Fiio comes out with their new line of amps with the better DAC?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





drhouse said:


> Does anyone have any idea of the release date of new Fiio products? Was gonna get the E9, but as it will mainly be coming from a DAC (gonna b used with my pc) maybe I should wait until Fiio comes out with their new line of amps with the better DAC?


 


  New desktop DAC+AMP is just start developing. we do have schedule but it is not suitable to reply now because sometimes it is hard to control the schedule.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





substance90 said:


> Hey guys, any advice on how to hook up my Samsung LCD TV's digital audio out (optical) port to my Fiio E9/E7 combo? I figured that would be the easiest way to amplify and use my DT880s with an Xbox 360.


 


  Next month we will release a new digital-audio DAC call D3, which have optical and coaxial input, L/R analog RCA output,  you can connect the D3's output to E9's line in.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





021311 said:


> Can I replace the OP2134 with any 8pin OPAMP perhaps LM4562?
> Will I need a soldering gun? I know how but don't have one.
> Thanks


 


  Sure, there are socket for the 2134, so not need to use a soldering gun. but from new batch of E9 and A1, 
   
  BTW, currently all the E9, A1 is old version.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Actually, using a dongle may force the 360's HDMI to reset, (due to hacked component cables out there). So personally, if I were in your shoes...
> 
> System ---> HDMI ---> TV ---> TV Audio out ---> RCA male to 3.5mm male (make sure it's long enough for your use) ---> E9 Line in
> 
> ...


 
   
  The best way is System------> HDMI------>TV digital out------>D3------>a short RCA male to 3.5mm male ---> E9 Line in. 
   
  because D3 can support 192k/24bit and you can use a short RCA male to 3.5mm male cable to connect the E9. 
   
  If you use a the analog output from TV, you may need a very long cable and the SQ may be affected by the other electronics equipment. also I am not sure whether the TV can support high resolution audio format.


----------



## Butler

Just ordered E7/E9 Combo for my W5000's which are also in the mail. Crossing my fingers that they play nice together!


----------



## CavemanK

A question to you feiao, about the availability of your products.
   
  Early last week I ordered both the E7 and the E9 from dealextreme.com.
  It still hasn't shipped, because they are still waiting for a shipment from the supplier.
   
  So my question is this: Are you in the middle of making more E7/E9 because you are out of stock,
  or are dealextreme just slow, and this whole thing has nothing to do with you? Are you in the process
  of making another batch of your products? I'm just impatient I guess, and can't wait to get hold of your products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





cavemank said:


> A question to you feiao, about the availability of your products.
> 
> Early last week I ordered both the E7 and the E9 from dealextreme.com.
> It still hasn't shipped, because they are still waiting for a shipment from the supplier.
> ...


 

 Yes, the market demand is far more bigger than our plan so we have to increase our production plan and capacitor. but soon we will manufacture enough stock to the market, and expand our production capacity as 3 times as before


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





cavemank said:


> A question to you feiao, about the availability of your products.
> 
> Early last week I ordered both the E7 and the E9 from dealextreme.com.
> It still hasn't shipped, because they are still waiting for a shipment from the supplier.
> ...


 

 Forget waiting on dealextreme.com, you'll have to wait months. I suggest going with mp4nation that specializes in these audio devices
   
  http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=45&zenid=c16187d0f8d00a5965602510120bef53


----------



## Butler

Miccastore.com, a Head-Fi Sponser has awesome deals for the E7/E9. They are fufilled by Amazon so shipping is fast, and always in stock. That's where I got mine!


----------



## CavemanK

Thanks for the input!
   
  I just cancelled my order from dealextreme, and I plan to order from mp4nation instead.
  They are an official reseller, so I guess I have better chances that they will ship faster than dealextreme.
  Miccastore only ships to the US as far as I understand, and I live in Norway.
   
  Now I only need for dealextreme to refund me my money


----------



## Butler

Quote: 





cavemank said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I just cancelled my order from dealextreme, and I plan to order from mp4nation instead.
> They are an official reseller, so I guess I have better chances that they will ship faster than dealextreme.
> ...


 

 Ah. Wasn't aware. Yeah Micca gives you something like 20 bucks off when you buy them both together, and cuts the price of the LOD as well.


----------



## CavemanK

I get the E9/E7/E2 bundle for 200$ with free worldwide shipping at mp4nation though, so I think I'll stick to that.
   
  Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Butler

So now that I have them hear I've given them a brief spin. The fullness of the sound is simply astounding.
  I'm curious however, with the E7 docked and charging in the E9 when is the DAC active? I may not entirely understand the situation here, but I literally undocked it when I was listening and heard no shift. Current setup is iPhone -> L3 LOD -> E7 + E9 -> ATH-ESW9's. Is DAC only kicked on when it's used over USB and not Line In? And despite being in the dock and charging it says USB sometimes and Dock sometimes on the E7 screen.
   
  My only complaint besides that is that despite including a case, the case needs to be removed for it to fit well in the dock without trouble.


----------



## Voohoo

Quote: 





butler said:


> So now that I have them hear I've given them a brief spin. The fullness of the sound is simply astounding.
> I'm curious however, with the E7 docked and charging in the E9 when is the DAC active? I may not entirely understand the situation here, but I literally undocked it when I was listening and heard no shift. Current setup is iPhone -> L3 LOD -> E7 + E9 -> ATH-ESW9's. Is DAC only kicked on when it's used over USB and not Line In? And despite being in the dock and charging it says USB sometimes and Dock sometimes on the E7 screen.
> 
> My only complaint besides that is that despite including a case, the case needs to be removed for it to fit well in the dock without trouble.


 


  Let me try to educate you real quick.
   
  A 3.5mm or 1/4" audio cable carries an ANALOG signal.
  A USB cable carries a DIGITAL signal.
  All music stored on hard drives, phones, mp3 players, compact disks, etc. are DIGITAL.
  Ultimately a signal must end up being ANALOG since that's what headphones pick up.
  Your L3 outputs with a 3.5mm plug end.
  Therefore, at that point, the signal is ANALOG.
  That means the DIGITAL music in your iPhone must have been converted somewhere to an ANALOG signal.
  This is done through the iPhone's own internal DAC (Digital Audio Converter).
   
  Long story short, your E7's DAC is used only when you are listening to music from your computer via USB.
  Your computer has a DAC as well (built into the audio card). But most computers come stock with crappy audio cards that are prone to interference from other internals of the computer. This results in the static and buzz you usually hear. Ever notice how the static correlates with the activity of the processor? Anywho, these are the reasons why stand-alone DACs like the E7 are desirable. They have high-quality DAC chips that are capable of producing your "audiophile" sound quality. Also they are not prone to electrical interference, resulting in clean, crisp audio.
   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## Butler

Thanks man. That sorted out what I was slowly but surely figuring out. The clouds have given way to light.
   
  EDIT: Anyone ever sand down the dock so it fits with the E7 case?


----------



## DrHouse

Just received my E9. Wow. Is it just me or does the E9 have a MUCH more present midrange than the E7? cos to me that was the most obvious change in sound.


----------



## vizzle

for me fiio e9 change bass, mid, treble with my AKG


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

drhouse said:


> Just received my E9. Wow. Is it just me or does the E9 have a MUCH more present midrange than the E7? cos to me that was the most obvious change in sound.




The E9 has more midrange than any other source I've used.


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And dont know how can people complain there's no bass boost. PLENTY of it.
  Is there a 2nd gen item? cos mine came with the white notch in the volume nob and I think that was there originally?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The initial E9's didn't have the white marking.

I dunno about boosting, so much as it just somehow putting all things a bit more forward than other sources/amps, making the sound more aggressive. For example, my Lyr has less sub bass, more mid bass, less mids, and less treble, but everything sounds more organic than the E9. The E9 does sound artificially boosted, but it's more broad, so the effect isn't significant as say just a bass boost.


----------



## DrHouse

Mad Lust Envy, do u notice a hiss when turning the volume nob? Is it just the analog design?
   
  Also, high gain vs low gain?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The noise when turning the volume knob seems to be something we are all experiencing. Its not a dealbreaker to me as it only occurs when adjusting the volume, which is like 1% of the time. 

I prefer high gain vs low gain. High gain sounds more dynamic, while low gain sounds more polite, but better balanced. Stick to whatever gets you between 9 and 12. If its both, I'd use High Gain for personal preference.


----------



## DrHouse

OK. How come nothing past 12? does distortion kick in?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, it's that Fiio stated that the 'sweet spot' for the amp comes between 9 and 12. That's where the E9 runs at it's best.


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Oh, it's that Fiio stated that the 'sweet spot' for the amp comes between 9 and 12. That's where the E9 runs at it's best.


 


  Thanks alot. All this is helpful, my first proper amp so wanna get the most out of it.


----------



## Butler

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Oh, it's that Fiio stated that the 'sweet spot' for the amp comes between 9 and 12. That's where the E9 runs at it's best.


 

  
  Maybe that explains why my cross fade is all in the left starting up and goes away the closer I get to 9. Thought it was a defect... A little inconvieniant because then I have to jank down my media player's volume to prevent my ears from bleeding.


----------



## genclaymore

Put in the order for my FIio E9, since the plan I had in place to save for it wasnt working. So the STX had to get the boot. For me to open the path for the E9.Later on I will put something in the place of my old Audigy 2 that I got in my computer.


----------



## K3cT

Can't wait until NwAvGuy gets his paws on this. I'm sure it will be better than the likes of mediocrities such as the β22 and GS-X.


----------



## hatry

I listened to my friends E9 along with the E7 paired with DT880/600, IMO I should they are very impressive with their neutral sound


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

k3ct said:


> Can't wait until NwAvGuy gets his paws on this. I'm sure it will be better than the likes of mediocrities such as the β22 and GS-X.




That sounds like sarcasm....


----------



## CryptHF

I just got my E7/E9 and I'm having an issue.  It might be an E7 issue, so I apologize if this is the wrong place to discuss it.
   
  Setup: PC USB -> E7 docked on E9 -> Phones or Speakers
   
  After a while of listening, I will notice a distinct and 10 out of 10 reproducible static sound at certain parts of songs.  This issue is present both on my speakers (pre-out) and headphones (1/8th out).  I can play the song back at certain parts and repeatedly hear the same static, so I'm definitely not imagining it.
   
  I can clear the issue in a number of ways:
   
  1) Unplug/replug the USB cable
  2) Unplug/replug the speaker or headphone cable
  3) Turn the potentiometer to zero to turn off the E9 and turn it back on again
   
  The sound will go back to "normal," and it's uncertain when the static will return again.  The next step would be to try the E7 alone, but I'd have to use it for several hours or more before determining whether the issue will pop up or not.
   
  Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Have you listened to this song with other sources? Try and confirm that it isn't the song itself that is distorting.

Oh, so it isn't the song itself. Hmm.... this is a first. O_O


----------



## CryptHF

Yeah, indeed, it's definitely not the song...game sounds and such are affected as well.  The closest way I could describe it is it's as if the sound has gotten horribly compressed to an extremely low bitrate.  I'm not talking about 128kbps, I'm talking about 32kbps or worse.
   
  There also doesn't *seem* to be a gradient.  It's either bad or fine with nothing inbetween, but I could be wrong for sure.


----------



## svenski

I think to try the E7 alone would be the next logical step. You could also hook up the E9 to an alternative source and check. One of the two certainly don't seem to be working as the should. Good luck.


----------



## FinBenton

Anyone suggesting this for HD-600? I currently only have Auzentech Forte soundcard and it sounds absolutely amazing with HD-600 but Im looking to get dedicated amp with volume knob.


----------



## fartoyoung

Hi all,
  I`m new to the scene of audio technology would the fiio E7 E9 setup drive my logitech z10 usb desktop speakers connected to my
  computer and if possible describe the connection procedure


----------



## kite7

You're going to have to use the RCA line out at the rear of the E9 and plug it to your aux input of your Z10; connect them together with a RCA to 3.5mm cable. You're going to have your Z10 plugged into a usb port as well as your E7 docked on E9; you'll be using the Z10 to control the volume.  If you don't plug your Z10 into the usb, you can't control the volume using the touch interface; you'll have to use the 3.5mm output of the E9 so you can control the volume using the E9 volume knob.


----------



## fartoyoung

Many thanks Kite7
  Will give this a go when my E7 E9 arrives, still waiting for delivery, cant wait to hear the sound difference with this setup,
  again thanks for your time and advise.


----------



## genclaymore

Any one tried to open up their E9 to change the op-amps if so was it alot of hassle. Also what screw type did you use.


----------



## BrunoS72

Can people confirm that the hiss when turning the E9 volume up/down is normal? Mine does this, not sure if it should be exchanged for another unit (still within the 30 day return period).


----------



## svenski

Quote: 





brunos72 said:


> Can people confirm that the hiss when turning the E9 volume up/down is normal? Mine does this, not sure if it should be exchanged for another unit (still within the 30 day return period).


 

  
  Mine does it and this has been reported by many others. Personally I found it to be getting worse and it is starting to bother me but as long as it only occurs when the dial is actually turned I can live with it. I cannot believe it is due to wear and tear given that it started to occur after only a few days. Anyone else with an opinion?


----------



## genclaymore

I dont get the hiss when I turn the volume up and down.


----------



## slidesear

Does anyone here get noise from their speakers from the RCA out with your headphones plugged in?
   
  Xonar STX -->3.5mm--> FiiO E9(Line in) --> Klipsch ProMedia(RCA)
                                                            --> Ultrasone PRO900 (6.5mm)
   
  Using headphones does in fact turn the RCA/3.5mm line out off (I am only using the RCA out) but when using the RCA out and with my headphones plugged in I hear noise coming from my speakers at times. It happens on certain parts of songs (especially when the bass hits.)
   
  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Pitts Pilot

I definitely get static when adjusting the volume.  It has slowly gotten worse.  I believe it's a build-up on the contact points and suspect people in "gunkier" climates will experience it more.  My NAD pre-amp had the exact same sound and has slowly gotten worse living in Taiwan - very humid.  I opened it up and sprayed a contact cleaner which "fixes" it for a period of time.  I haven't tried opening the E9.
   
  The dude with the other crazy static problem:  My E7/E9 occasionally just gets all garbled - just totally unlistenable and I fix it by turning everything off and back on again, as you described.
   
  I love the power and price of the E9.  I don't like the form factor and "bugs."  But I think anything with a volume pot may do the same thing in my climate.  My new "Pelican" does the same thing.  I'll check the P-51 that's been here for a while that I just picked up from a friend.


----------



## JamesFiiO

In typical carbon film potentiometer, the function is established by sliding a small piece of metal along a rounded carbon disk to control the resistance.
  So, there will be noise generated by the mechanical action where the contacting points between the metal piece and the carbon disk sliding against each
  other when operating the pot. Also there will be some carbon dust fall off from the disk after a period of usage, which may cause bad contact or fiction
  between the contacting points. This will also induce noise.
   
  Although E9 and A1 both use the Alps potentiometer from Japan, it is still very hard to avoid such an issue Unless digital volume control or stepped
  attenuator was used.But digital volume control, with the current technology, will cause distortion and increase background noise. With stepped attenuator,
  the durability and noise induced by moving mechanical parts are still a real concern, not to mention their high cost.
   
  So the issue is very hard to avoid in principle.
   
  But there are two ways to help to reduce and even avoid such an issue.
   

 Quickly turning the volume pot back and forth to use the sliding action of the contacting points to clean out the carbon dust
 Disassemble the aluminum volume knob on the potentiometer and spread the pot with electronic cleaning solution (from general electronic store) or pure alcohol. Allow the cleaning agent to penetrate the pot and turn the pot back and forth to clean out the carbon dust and dirt. This usually will fix the problem.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks for ClieOs help me translate the below content.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Just bought an e9 a few hours ago, cant wait to give it a listen


----------



## slidesear

You won't be disappointed. What cans are you going to try with the E9 first (I am assuming from 3,000 posts you have more than one set.)? 
  
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Just bought an e9 a few hours ago, cant wait to give it a listen


----------



## ZoaKaizer

i just found these kind Fiio E9 in amazon and ebay...
   
  http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-E9i-Desktop-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Verst%C3%A4rker/dp/B004YF9CPQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1307560578&sr=8-1
   
  http://cgi.ebay.de/FiiO-E9i-iPod-iPhone-Kopfhorerverstarker-Amplifier-/180677958457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a113edb39
   
  it says I can use the docking port for iphone. I dont know if its official from Fiio or not
   
   
  is that true it can dock ipod ? and can i still use the dock for E7 if its really can dock iphone ? and does it works with Ipod classic ?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> You won't be disappointed. What cans are you going to try with the E9 first (I am assuming from 3,000 posts you have more than one set.)?


 
   
  Right now all I have is the Senn HD 598 and the Ultrasone Pro 900, and a load of earbuds


----------



## vizzle

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> In typical carbon film potentiometer, the function is established by sliding a small piece of metal along a rounded carbon disk to control the resistance....






 On my Fiio e9 I can hear very quiet noise when adjustment volume and music is not playing. With music turn on volume adjustment is nice and smooth, no noise.
   
  Nice work with e9 Fiio! I'm writing this becous  before buying fiio e9 I was worried about quality, consider comments other posts.
   ​[/size]

  Quote: 





zoakaizer said:


> is that true it can dock ipod ? and can i still use the dock for E7 if its really can dock iphone ? and does it works with Ipod classic ?


 

 On Fiio e9i you can dock ipod but not e7. Fiio e7 dock is in Fiio e9. I hope it make sense.


----------



## slidesear

From what I read FiiO does make these. They were also making kits that let you convert the e9 to a e9i but stopped because of how complicated the job was.
   
  I am not saying that these are the real deal, but FiiO does make the e9i.
  
  Quote: 





zoakaizer said:


> i just found these kind Fiio E9 in amazon and ebay...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-E9i-Desktop-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Verst%C3%A4rker/dp/B004YF9CPQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1307560578&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


----------



## slidesear

I really like the way my KeeS/Markl modded PRO900's sound and I want some buds/iem's that will sound like them...
   
  Any suggestions?
  
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Right now all I have is the Senn HD 598 and the Ultrasone Pro 900, and a load of earbuds


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> I really like the way my KeeS/Markl modded PRO900's sound and I want some buds/iem's that will sound like them...
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
   
  The pro 900 I will be "getting" will not be modded.  However I did the kees mod on the Pro 750 and enjoyed it.  As for bud recommendations...I have multiple threads here on head fi for earbud reviews, you are bound to see them if you do an earbud search


----------



## rick216

Hi all! I currently have B&W mm-1 speakers and Denon D2000, I was planning to add an E9 amp into the setup. How would I connect everything together? Should I use the "headphone out" on the speaker to the "line in" on the E9?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





rick216 said:


> Hi all! I currently have B&W mm-1 speakers and Denon D2000, I was planning to add an E9 amp into the setup. How would I connect everything together? Should I use the "headphone out" on the speaker to the "line in" on the E9?


 

 The E9 should be plugged directly to your source. Putting speakers in the mix ends up double-amping the signal, thus degrading sound quality consequently.


----------



## eujaee

So I've been trying to calculate the power output from the E9 into my LCD-2 and I'm getting two different numbers, depending on if I use the 1 W into 16 Ohm spec or the 80 mW into 600 Ohm spec.  Don't feel like typing out the formulas again so I'll link to where I asked feiao in their sponser thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518817/introduction-of-e9/60#post_7531330
   
  He says to take into account a 10 Ohm resistor in the headphone out, but not being an engineer, not too sure how to do this and no response so far from feiao.  So can anyone else clue me in?  Also, does this mean that E9 has an output impedance of at least 10 Ohms?  Would be pretty high, no?
   
  I asked nwavguy who says 320 mW into 50 Ohms is closer, but factoring in the 10 Ohm resistor explanation was either not mentioned or went over my head.  He said his measurements will be posted soon, so maybe I'll just wait till then.


----------



## DomieMic65

What about E9 & AKG240mkII... does anyone use these phones with the E9? Any opinions??


----------



## vizzle

Quote: 





domiemic65 said:


> What about E9 & AKG240mkII... does anyone use these phones with the E9? Any opinions??


 


  You can't go wrong with E9 and k240 mkII! I was very happy.


----------



## DrHouse

Sorry, just resolved my issue


----------



## sandaz93

Guys, I tried searching this but have no idea how to do it. How do I connect my E9 or E7 to my Ps3/ X360? Im using Senn HD 598
   
  Thanks


----------



## Riku540

There is no way to use the E7/E9 with a console via USB cable.
   
  You either have to use RCA > 3.5mm adapter > E7/E9 or Optical > Astro Mixamp (or other DSP device) > 3.5mm headphone out > E7/E9.
   
  This has been covered many times:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/534479/mad-lust-envy-aka-shin-cz-s-guide-to-headphone-gaming-particularly-with-dolby-headphone


----------



## sandaz93

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> There is no way to use the E7/E9 with a console via USB cable.
> 
> You either have to use RCA > 3.5mm adapter > E7/E9 or Optical > Astro Mixamp (or other DSP device) > 3.5mm headphone out > E7/E9.
> 
> ...


----------



## c64

Is it correct that you can only use 1 source at a time on this ? or does it have phono in and 3.5mm stereo in ?


----------



## Draygonn

c64 said:


> Is it correct that you can only use 1 source at a time on this ? or does it have phono in and 3.5mm stereo in ?




The E9 only has 3.5mm stereo input.


----------



## c64

Oh right ? erm that seems a bit on an oversight no ? so this is no good if you want to plug in say pc and console.


----------



## Riku540

A mere two posts above your first one I've stated how you can connect to a console...
   
  As for PC, USB works but only if you have the E7 docked.
   
  The E9 is widely used amongst Head-Fi'ers with consoles, and especially PC's which it was more or less _designed_ for.


----------



## anomalyz

Hey guys, I've been lurking around here for a while now but I've finally decided to make an account coz I have a question, as one inevitably does when they stumble upon head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm thinking about picking an E9 up along with my new PC (containing a Xonar ST + H6). I'm only running AD-700s atm, but I'm looking at getting K701/2s in the near future. I'm a competitive PC gamer, so my new PC is pretty high end and therefore it's going to be noisy. I want an external DAC to avoid that line noise, so I was looking at the E7/E9 combo, but it seems that the ST only has a stereo digital output. I'll be using Dolby Headphone w/ 7.1, so I was wondering if there was a way that I can retain the SQ/Surround of the ST whilst having the digital to analogue conversion happen externally (I hope this makes sense...). I know I can go to the E7 via USB, but that skips the sound card and defeats the point.
   
  Ideally the chain would be something like this:
   
  Audio -> ST/H6 for surround/quality -> E7 DAC -> E9 Amp -> Headphones
   
  I hope it (or something similar) is possible, otherwise I'll just do away with the DAC and harden up and deal with noise, which hopefully won't be too bad thanks to the ST's design and EMI shielding.


----------



## Riku540

A DAC will not work in this situation. The only way this will work is going directly from the soundcard to the E9. The only way you will get better sound quality with less noise is by upgrading to a better Dolby Headphone soundcard.


----------



## Draygonn

@anomalyz, as you've kinda figured out the surround is put in place at the DAC stage. So for gaming you are going to have to run from the soundcard to the E9 as Riku540 mentioned. Perhaps you could run a secondary output to an external DAC just for music. I would think the ST has a good DAC and shielding though. Make sure you get a quality PSU to keep the elec noise down. I'm in the same boat as you, 480 SLI AXPs and i7/H70 pushing a lot of air and current. I decided to skip the E7 and go Creative Ti HD => E9 => DT880/600s for the surround gaming.


----------



## anomalyz

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> A DAC will not work in this situation. The only way this will work is going directly from the soundcard to the E9. The only way you will get better sound quality with less noise is by upgrading to a better Dolby Headphone soundcard.


 
   I see, thanks for confirming that for me 
   
  Quote:


draygonn said:


> @anomalyz, as you've kinda figured out the surround is put in place at the DAC stage. So for gaming you are going to have to run from the soundcard to the E9 as Riku540 mentioned. Perhaps you could run a secondary output to an external DAC just for music. I would think the ST has a good DAC and shielding though. Make sure you get a quality PSU to keep the elec noise down. I'm in the same boat as you, 480 SLI AXPs and i7/H70 pushing a lot of air and current. I decided to skip the E7 and go Creative Ti HD => E9 => DT880/600s for the surround gaming.


 ​

  I've got a Corsair AX850 which is probably the best 850W PSU available atm ;D I'll grab the E7/9 combo anyway so I can use the E7 as a portable DAC/Amp with my iPod, and I'll try out the E7 vs ST for music, but I'll stick with the ST for gaming. Thanks again ​


----------



## a_recording

I thought I might venture into the full-size forums because I'm thinking of buying a pair of AD900's. However it makes me think I should get an inexpensive amp to go with them for my desktop set up. This seems like a font of knowledge regarding the E9 so I was wondering if I could get some advice 
   
  How well would this work, if it would work at all - esp compared to the little uDAC2 I still have kicking around...
   
  Computer -> Music Streamer II+ -> E9 -> Active desktop speakers / AD900
   
  1. Since the E9 doesn't appear to have any RCA inputs and the Music Streamer only has RCA outputs, I was wondering if the E9 would still work by going from the RCA to the 3.5 mm input via an adaptor, and if there was any sound quality issues in doing so.
   
  2. Also, if headphones are plugged in to the E9's headphone outs, does output over RCA stop?
   
  3. Does the volume control also change volume over RCA or is it a fixed line level out? (It seems like an obvious question but I wasn't able to nail that one down.)
   
  Lastly, is the AD900 with the E9 a good combination? From a future-proofing perspective, what kind of headphones would I need to start looking at where the E9 would become a weak link? Should I just can the whole idea and stick with the uDAC for headphone out duties and just switch between the MSII and the uDac on the PC?
   
  Thanks :3


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





a_recording said:


> I thought I might venture into the full-size forums because I'm thinking of buying a pair of AD900's. However it makes me think I should get an inexpensive amp to go with them for my desktop set up. This seems like a font of knowledge regarding the E9 so I was wondering if I could get some advice
> 
> How well would this work, if it would work at all - esp compared to the little uDAC2 I still have kicking around...
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can help with some of your queries 
   
  [2] Yes - when you plug your headphones, it stops the RCA output
  [3] The RCA out is fixed line level out - ideal if you are going to powered speakers
  [4] Cannot comment on the AD900 (only demoed them in store) - but I do have the AD700 and this amp sounds great with them.  The E9 is a little on the warm side - which really helps the AD700 IMO - tames the highs just a little and allows the midrange to shine.  I like the combination.
   
  On your first query - although I haven't tried it, your RCA out to 3.5mm in (via adaptor) should work.


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





brooko said:


> I can help with some of your queries
> 
> [2] Yes - when you plug your headphones, it stops the RCA output
> [3] The RCA out is fixed line level out - ideal if you are going to powered speakers
> ...


 


  Thanks for the quick reply! Now I basically have to think about this vs something like the Matrix M-Stage hmm


----------



## JudgeDreadLocks

I've had a similar problem, but based on the way you described it, not as severe as yours. I hear a bit of static in the higher frequencies. It's not very apparent though, but I think it's the E7, not the E9. I compared with my j3 through the line in, and I don't hear the static. It's not a deal breaker, but it is annoying none the less. Could it have something to do with the 16/48 khz 'limit'?
  
  EDIT: Had a few songs produce the same static during complex high frequencies through the J3, I guess I jumped the gun on blaming it on the E7. I guess it's the recording producing the static. Sorry Fiio. 
  Quote: 





crypthf said:


> I just got my E7/E9 and I'm having an issue.  It might be an E7 issue, so I apologize if this is the wrong place to discuss it.
> 
> Setup: PC USB -> E7 docked on E9 -> Phones or Speakers
> 
> ...


----------



## c64

How confusing so whats the pre out for ? I presume this is to connect to pre out on a full sized stereo amp ? I don't get it ? so you cant connect via optical from soundcard to e9 then connect another source from stereo rca to 3.5mm at the same time ? what good is a full sized headphone amp if it only has 1 source at a time support  ? that means everytime i fire up console or pc i have to swap over the rca>3.5 mm for the source i am using ? seems a major design flaw.Not that you should expect onboard source switching for the money I guess but 2x stereo input and a small switch wouldn't have gone amiss.
   
  Does anyone speak IDIOT on here ? I don't understand the purpose of the pre out or the left and right rca out on the e9
  Okay I understand the line it that is for soundcard 3.5mm to 3.5mm or console or whatever rca to 3.5 mm
   
  Now what is the purpose of the rca left right stereo out and the 3.5mm pre out socket ?
   

  In what situation would you use the Left/Right rca output
  In what situation would you use the 3.5mm pre output
   
  One of these is for hooking up a full sized amp so all sources connected to that amp can then run through the e9 when headphones are plugged in by selecting that source on the amp ?
   
  Wouldn't it be better to simply have 2x line in and a small source switch ?
   
  I have a XONAR DX soundcard a full sized technics SE A800SM2 with SU C800 UM2 control amp and obviously I have the 360 hooked up to the technics amp currently what are my options for hooking up console and pc at the same time ?


----------



## wuwhere

Those two are the same, just depends on what interconnect you use to what equipment.


----------



## Brooko

It's pretty simple really - and rather than this:
   
  Quote: 





> Does anyone speak IDIOT on here ?


 
   
  perhaps next time try the manual (here's a link - http://www.fiio.com.cn/upfile/File/2011/20110223114207.pdf), then ask after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   

 Front 3.5mm and 6.3mm for headphones
 USB for PC/Laptop - especially with E7
 Line in for sound card or xbox or ipod or whatever other single analogue source you want to plug.
 RCA line-outs for fixed level line out to powered PC speakers
 Pre-out for output to another amp (eg A9) or direct to passive speakers - variable volume controlled by pot.
   
  As far as precedence goes - 
   
  (in) USB connection - then bypassed by plugging the line-in
  (out) RCA connections - then bypassed by plugging the headphone-in
   
  I haven't used the pre-out, as I have no need to (I have powered speakers, and no other amp I need to use)
   
  BTW - I know exactly what you're asking for - and it would be a good idea (having a switchable input source) - but that's not what the E9 is about.  Unfortunately if that's what you purchased it for, then next time you might want to research the product a little bit more before buying.  And I'm not trying to be a smart ***** here - either.  The E9 does exactly what it was designed for - single source PC with pluggable option for a DAP - then out to either powered speakers or headphones.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





brooko said:


> perhaps next time try the manual (here's a link - http://www.fiio.com.cn/upfile/File/2011/20110223114207.pdf), then ask after that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The manual should be included with the E9 package too.
   
  If you read the manual, than these should be very clear:
  Pre-output - pre-amp output, so you can use E9 as a preamp for a power amp to control volume. (full speaker setup)
  Line-out - this is just normal fixed line level output. It will be useful if you want to use line level signal for self-power speaker (i.e. computer speaker)
  
  It would be nice to have all kind of switches and I/O on the E9, but that would also defeat the purpose of a small desktop amp that can be used with a PC. Unfortunately, the choices are limited.


----------



## c64

SO let us say you are using the line in and the usb to pc via e7 at the same time what happens to the line in 3.5mm signal if you start using the e7 via usb.
  Btw I don't own an E9 I am considering getting one, I presume when you fire up via e7 to pc it auto cuts out anything that is plugged in to the line in ? or do you need to remove the 3.5mm plug every time you want to connect the usb cable or vice versa ?..


----------



## Riku540

The 3.5mm line-in overrides the USB/dock.


----------



## lee730

Yeah the E9 is a very good amp and I think it's underrated. The E7 dac doesn't do it justice at all. Using it with my DACport LX takes it to a new level.


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yeah the E9 is a very good amp and I think it's underrated. The E7 dac doesn't do it justice at all. Using it with my DACport LX takes it to a new level.


 


  I have the combo and am starting to find it lacking. Which of the components should be the first to go? i had a feeling the E7 was a bottleneck...


----------



## genclaymore

The E7, just use a better Dac/source with the amp and you will enjoy it.


----------



## DrHouse

recommendations? i was thinking bifrost or dacmagic. And I would need an rca to 3.5 mm line in cable for the new combo right? annoying that the E9 only has 3.5mm input...


----------



## lee730

Yep the E7 is definitely the bottleneck to this wonderful amp. Believe it or not the E9 is a very good amp for what you pay and competes with more expensive amps at that. I now pair the E9 with my DACport LX and I love the sound I get. My E7 is up for grabs if anyone wants it . It also depends on what you are looking for. How much are you willing to spend on a stand alone DAC? The Music Streamer II is a good deal if you're more on a budget. I managed to get my LX for $300.00 on the introductory sale. Also if you are willing to wait fiio should be releasing some decent DACs in the near future. Now I'm not sure how well they would compare to the latter but it may be worth waiting for. The design already looks very appetizing on the E17.
  
  Quote: 





drhouse said:


> I have the combo and am starting to find it lacking. Which of the components should be the first to go? i had a feeling the E7 was a bottleneck...


----------



## DrHouse

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Yep the E7 is definitely the bottleneck to this wonderful amp. Believe it or not the E9 is a very good amp for what you pay and competes with more expensive amps at that. I now pair the E9 with my DACport LX and I love the sound I get. My E7 is up for grabs if anyone wants it . It also depends on what you are looking for. How much are you willing to spend on a stand alone DAC? The Music Streamer II is a good deal if you're more on a budget. I managed to get my LX for $300.00 on the introductory sale. Also if you are willing to wait fiio should be releasing some decent DACs in the near future. Now I'm not sure how well they would compare to the latter but it may be worth waiting for. The design already looks very appetizing on the E17.


 


  I was thinking either Bifrost or Dacmagic actually, if only fiio's new offerings were coming out sooner...


----------



## DarkAndroid

Hooorrraay!!! E7/E9 has finally arrived at my doorstep! Will post my initial impressions later today. Hope they make my headphones sound alot better than from my onboard sound card.


----------



## DarkAndroid

in other news, my Fiio E7/E9 arrived yesterday i've been using it since with my Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940. I can say there is just maybe a slight improvement from my onboard sound but not a big night and day difference as suggested around the forums. So either:
   
  a) my onboard sound is really good to begin with
  b) the Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940 dont need/dont benefit much from amping
  c) the Fiio E7/E9 isnt just quite as good as I expected it to be
  or maybe a little bit of all three.....
   
  For me the E9 is the only reason why I'm happy with the purchase....at first I tried the E7 by itself and the sound was pretty much the same with my onboard sound card if not maybe worse, both on my netbook and my HP notebook. I even tried it with my iPod shuffle and it completely muddied the sound, although maybe that would be because I was using it with the headphone jack and not a line out jack since the iPod Shuffle doesnt have one. However with the E7/E9 combo used with my computers, I guess what I notice is that on songs with alot of bass, the bass no longer overshadows the other frequencies since I tend to use a u-shaped curve in my equalizers. I'd be listening to a song that sounded fine and as soon as a bassy part kicked in such as maybe the chorus the mids and vocals would be recessed, but the E7/E9 solves that problem. Also, many people said that the E7/E9 greatly increases sound clarity and sound crispness, but I'm not so sure about that at least for me.
  Well at least, using these has made me like my HD 598 again over my SRH 940! Using both of these headphones with the amp really highlights the lack of bass impact on the SRH 940 which makes alot of my music not as fun to listen to since there is alot of pop and hip-hop in my library. And I can always upgrade to a better DAC, since I suspect that may be what is bottlenecking the sound in this case....HRT Streamer II+, I have you in my crosshairs!!! :-D


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





darkandroid said:


> in other news, my Fiio E7/E9 arrived yesterday i've been using it since with my Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940. I can say there is just maybe a slight improvement from my onboard sound but not a big night and day difference as suggested around the forums. So either:
> 
> a) my onboard sound is really good to begin with
> b) the Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940 dont need/dont benefit much from amping
> ...


 
   
  I'm sure the device wouldn't be working otherwise, but are you switching your default output device to "USB Audio DAC" when you use the E7/E9? I have headphones that both require almost no amping (Audio Technica, Grado) and a lot of amping (Beyerdynamic) and on all computers/headphones there is a significant improvement in sound.
   
  Do you have just regular stock manufacturer onboard sound, or improved multimedia sound like Creative?
   
  Also make sure your settings are optimized for using the DAC:
http://www.usbdacs.com/Windows/Windows.html


----------



## DarkAndroid

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I'm sure the device wouldn't be working otherwise, but are you switching your default output device to "USB Audio DAC" when you use the E7/E9? I have headphones that both require almost no amping (Audio Technica, Grado) and a lot of amping (Beyerdynamic) and on all computers/headphones there is a significant improvement in sound.
> 
> Do you have just regular stock manufacturer onboard sound, or improved multimedia sound like Creative?
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah its on default, otherwise like you said you wont get any sound from the E7/E9. And I have a regular stock manufacturer onboard sound, its a HP dv-7 and I can imagine the sound chip is probably integrated in the motherboard or something and not possible to replace. Which is why I thought I would hear a big difference in the sound.
  But going onto the website you posted, I see there is something they call WASAPI, which is supposed to give application complete control of the sound card and allow them to bypass any Windows OS processing. But I thought there was an option for this under Speakers Properties? "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and "Give exclusive mode applications priority". Or is this something different? Well anyway I use iTunes and Foobar2000 and went into the settings of each application and changed the sound output to WASAPI. Dont know if theres any difference, except that in Foobar2k, changing it from DirectSound to WASAPI causes the program to lag about a second anytime you want to play a new track, or pause. Anyway, I'll leave it on WASAPI and take solace in the fact that I've done everything possible to get the best possible sound output from this DAC/amp.
  Thanks for your insight Riku.
   
  p.s. There is also a "dither" option on the output settings page of Foobar2000....they say " it adds noise to the audio therefore resulting in better sound quality"....if that makes any sense.  And it should be used with 16 bit sound.....16 bit sound is the highest E7/E9 combo can handle right?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





darkandroid said:


> Yeah its on default, otherwise like you said you wont get any sound from the E7/E9. And I have a regular stock manufacturer onboard sound, its a HP dv-7 and I can imagine the sound chip is probably integrated in the motherboard or something and not possible to replace. Which is why I thought I would hear a big difference in the sound.
> But going onto the website you posted, I see there is something they call WASAPI, which is supposed to give application complete control of the sound card and allow them to bypass any Windows OS processing. But I thought there was an option for this under Speakers Properties? "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and "Give exclusive mode applications priority". Or is this something different? Well anyway I use iTunes and Foobar2000 and went into the settings of each application and changed the sound output to WASAPI. Dont know if theres any difference, except that in Foobar2k, changing it from DirectSound to WASAPI causes the program to lag about a second anytime you want to play a new track, or pause. Anyway, I'll leave it on WASAPI and take solace in the fact that I've done everything possible to get the best possible sound output from this DAC/amp.
> Thanks for your insight Riku.
> 
> p.s. There is also a "dither" option on the output settings page of Foobar2000....they say " it adds noise to the audio therefore resulting in better sound quality"....if that makes any sense.  And it should be used with 16 bit sound.....16 bit sound is the highest E7/E9 combo can handle right?


 

 Yep, 48kHz/16bit for the E7. Most music is only available in 16 bit anyway, so unless you're watching Blu-Ray movies or have high-def audio recordings there's nothing to be gained here.
   
  Not all onboard sound is created equally; my laptop and desktop computers both have considerable noise and hiss when using the headphone out. It's very possible that your onboard sound is better than average.
   
  In any case, there's always the E17 to look forward to which will be a huge upgrade over the E7, and will also be compatible with the E9. It's estimated to be released in February, 2012:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/572078/first-photo-of-e17/30#post_7791589


----------



## lee730

darkandroid said:


> in other news, my Fiio E7/E9 arrived yesterday i've been using it since with my Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940. I can say there is just maybe a slight improvement from my onboard sound but not a big night and day difference as suggested around the forums. So either:
> 
> a) my onboard sound is really good to begin with
> b) the Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940 dont need/dont benefit much from amping
> ...




The E7 is the bottleneck in the combination. I use my DACport LX to fix that issue with my E9. I think I may want to upgrade my amp eventually though although the E9 is more than enough power. Just want more sound signature options with op amp rolling.


----------



## soeren

Here's my two cents. (Edited)
   
  I've now owned the Fiio E7+E9 combination for a couple of weeks.
   
  This isn't quite enough time to give a well considered review of the audio quality which these units are able to deliver.
   
   
  This will be a somewhat short review and will not focus on the playback quality.
   
  Rather it's a critique of the product, taking a look at the more obvious flaws, which I have found with the E9 amplifier.
   
  There are two of these:
   
*1. The volume potentiometer is out of balance at the lowest volume levels.*
   
  For me, this means that when playing at the lowest volume levels, actual sound is only heard on the left channel. 
  This is a problem if you're using the amplifier with sensitive headphones, such as my ones (Sennheiser HD595 + Denon AD-H 1100), since these units become loud very quickly, when adjusting the volume upwards.
   
  Having checked up on this, I found out that the lack of balance between stereo channels at low levels is a known issue, and is to be expected with an analogue potentiometer as the one which is used in the E9.
   
  I think fitting this unit with an analogue volume control was a bad decision, as I can understand the issue could have been avoided, had a digital one been utilized instead.
   
*2. The mini-jack (secondary) headphone output is of very low build quality.*
   
  Again this is an issue which I've heard other people on the forum complain about.
   
  In my particular case, there seems to be a loose connection somewhere in the unit, since I'm able to hear one of the two stereo channels cutting off when fiddling with the mini-jack, having it plugged in.
  Other things I might experience is a static-like noise, when moving the cable running up to the mini jack plug, having no music playing through the headset.
   
  This second point of critique, I think, is far the worst, and really a shame since the rest of the product i such good value for money, without compromising on quality.
   
   
  If, however you are willing to accept these two (more or less) minor faults as mentioned, you will be greatly pleased with all other aspects of this headphone amplifier.


----------



## caddie444

Noob here
   
  Thinking of buying the E9 for my Beyer DT880's (600 ohms) I will soon be getting a presonus firestudio mobile external soundcard (am a composer)
   
  Will I need the E7 as well? Is it necessary to have the combo?
   
  thanks


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





caddie444 said:


> Noob here
> 
> Thinking of buying the E9 for my Beyer DT880's (600 ohms) I will soon be getting a presonus firestudio mobile external soundcard (am a composer)
> 
> ...


 

 The E7 is good if you need a DAC with your computer. Otherwise if you will be using a different source to feed the E9 it won't be necessary. Also the E7 is the bottleneck in the chain and there are other better DACs that can help you fully utilize the E9. I use a DACport LX with my E9 and they pair very well together.


----------



## borizm

Why so many good words about FiiO E9?!? In a matter of fact FiiO E9 is a bad sounding equipment not matches to excellence of DT880, K70x, even much more cheaper headphones.
  Please read:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/521680/fiio-e9-review/1080#post_7990530


----------



## genclaymore

Because unlike those other amps that a better match with the default opamps, The Fiio E9 is more affordable for those of us who dont have a big bank account. I liked the Fact the Fiio E9 had machined Dip-8 sockets, which was one of my reasons for getting it besides it being a strong affordable amp. I changed the Default OPA2134 OPamps to OPA2111AM's for my DT880 pro 250, When I had my AKG 702s I had LT1364 in the fiio E9.  It Still does a very good job at driving both headphones. As you can tell I did both with the Fiio E9 with the AKG 702 I had first which I sold to get this DT880 pro250. 
   
  If I could afford a Matrix M-Stage , I would have gotten that. I still can't, which another reason if I do ever get enough money for another amp. I not going with Tubes, because the tubes them self are costly. I wouldnt be able to Tube roll like I can with Solid Stage amp. If the Matrix M-Stage was the same price as a Fiio E9 I would had gotten that of course.
   
  Now I do want a M-stage but it gonna take forever to save for it, I do not fancy selling any thing else I using to even afford it.


----------



## borizm

So tuning by choosing the lesser of evils?
  OK, it's playable, affordable, but each of these three op-amps is degrading transparency no matter what you use, and many parts are not replaceable at all like infamous TI TPA, and I can tell you that E9 is way to expensive for its quality.


----------



## genclaymore

Two of the  OPA2134's are used for the rear RCA output's. while the other OPA2134 is used for the Headphone output's. All 3 isn't used together. So when your using the headphone outputs you only using one of the OPA2134. That the one I change when I trying out different op-amps in my collection. Recently I decided to remove all of the OPA2134 while I was putting in a different op-amp since I was at it.   I would had never used 2x OPA2134 with another op-amp if the Fiio E9 used all 3 of them in the headphone output. I would had been changed all 3 of them. I admit if I didnt get hold of the Torx T5's I prolly would had gotten rid of the fiio e9 because of the OPA2134's but then I would be running the AKG 702s I had un-amp would have been eww.
   
  I disagree on the amp costing more then it should. IMO it at a  good price point and is a good amp. But we both will just have to agree to disagree since both our opinions is difference.  I do agree that different headphones work better with the fiio E9 regardless of its power in comparison to other headphones even after a op-amp change.
   
  I do have my eye on the Matrix M-stage besides of it being better amp it also because it's bigger in the inside around the op-amp socket, so i can use the op-amp adapter I have and maybe some OPA-Earth etc down the line. Mainly its a better match for my DT880 pro-250's then the Fiio E9 is,Tho the E9 did a wonderful job with my AKG 702's but only after I changed the OPA2134's out' Other wise it didnt sound right with the amp.    I know the Fiio E9 isnt as good amp in compare to something that cost 3x it price. But Like I mention most people that get the Fiio E9 are those budget only give them that for the option's and are not DIY'ers who could built there own.


----------



## borizm

But connecting FiiO E9 to anything I have ends up with heavily degraded sound (lack of: details, air, lower bass; lack of instrument positioning, nice 3D music scene become a mess). I couldn't stand it for more than a hour.
   
  Why not try the Breeze Audio E4 from "zoe_tsang" or "best-sell" from ebay?
  "best-sell" was selling assembled with chassis and PSU - I think for a price of less than 150 USD. It's high-end or near to high-end.
  I have also Beyerdynamic A1 clone - A-class but with op-amps, and sound is also degraded (but not so much degraded as E9 does), no matter what I put in the sockets  .


----------



## genclaymore

You will get that sound signature if you use the Default OPA2134 op-amp's. I keep mentioning over and over that the Fiio E9 has machine Dip-8 sockets. You can remove all 3 of those OPA2134's. Then put in better op-amp's. Like 3x LME49720's, 3x LME49860NA's, as well as either 3xOPA2107AP or  3xOPA2111KP. You only need 2x if you just using the Fiio E9 with speakers and not the front headphone output's.
   
  All you need is a Torx T5 screw driver to open up the fiio E9 to do it and something you can use to reach inside so you can lift the OPA2134 upwards to remove them. This is basically what I do to roll op-amps.  I Changed the OPA2134 to different op-amps. You just gotta make sure you match the notch on the dip-8 socket to the one on the op-amps. As well as bending the Dip-8 op-amp legs so they are |-| instead of /-\ that they come in the mail as.
   
  I got that same sound signature from the Fiio E9 til I Swap out the op-amps with ones I had in the collection. You don't have to keep using the OPA2134's. In fact the Fiio E9 uses Dip-8 sockets so you can remove the op-amps and replace them with better quality op-amps for your setup.
   
  Once you do this, then you will not have that sound that you don't like just by taking out the OPA2134 and use the OP-amps that I mention. Because the Fiio E9 can be open, it just that you need the Torx T5 to even open it. This basically what I did from not liking the OPA2134PA sound signature.
   
  But at this very monument I have 2x LME 49720NA's in my Fiio E9 for the rear RCA output's and OPA2111AM Metal cap op-amp for the headphone output's. Because I did that, the Fiio E9 has a totally sound signature then what your getting. Which I like more then what it would have sound like with the default OPA2134's. It would had been 2x LT1028ACN8's if The dual to single op-amp adapter I had was done even and not off. So it could fit in the socket.


----------



## borizm

FiiO E9 was not mine, so I didn't disassembled it, but I have tried those op-amps (except OPA2111 and LME49720) in A1 and other devices and they sounds worst than 30 years old and cheap NE5532 I have in my three Philips CD102 years ago. NE5532, from the other side, is little too bright, hashy, but full of life and details. Strange, very strange indeed (op-amps was from a trusted source - not a fake).
  Maybe you too should try NE5532 - at least for a fun?
  If you looking for something to play with swapping op-amps, this one is nice and IMHO sonically better than FiiO E9: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/HA1-4Pcs-NE5532-headphone-preamplifier-kit-sc-/200690340405 (not include DIP8 sockets, and need to be assembled and supplied with a 2 X ~12 AC).


----------



## genclaymore

My results are different but then I have 2 other op-amp pairs in my line that combine with the op-amp that I be rolling in the fiio E9.  Muiti op-amps pairs has better results at most times vs using one op-amp with no other quailty op-amp behind it. So I usually be able to tame the brightness of the op-amp with a darker one after it, to get the best of both worlds or maybe a totally different sound signature.  In fact I have used just one op-amp before in the auzentech prelude I had a long time ago, and rolling with one op-amp was a pain. When you wasn't combining it with another or pairs of op-amps.
   
  Oh I didn't know the fiio E9 you had wasn't your's. I kept thinking that you might not knew how to change them in the fiio. But I see I was wrong when you mentioned you was changing them in the fiio A1.


----------



## borizm

No, in this A1 clone which is called "Breeze Audio E3":
 http://www.ebay.pl/itm/E3-headphone-amplifier-kit-UPC1237-Protection-WLX-4-/200611097126
  Very nice design, but sound a little disappointing - not match for superior "Breeze Audio E4".


----------



## borizm

I use this funny-looking 4 x TDA1543 DAC directly driving DT880 600 ohm for 100% of the time in home:

  and mine Breeze Audio E4 is on the pipeline, because of little lack of control over the headphones (these DACs give only 8 mA) and problems with more complex recordings.
  FiiO E9 (stock, unmodified) had its chance to run with it (and with other DACs and CDs I have), but had lost it, few other amps win over it, and this JFET/MOSFET based discrete "Breeze Audio E4" was clearly the best - difference was really huge (like high-end vs hi-fi).


----------



## Raistlan

I just got the e7 e9 combo. Mainly I got this for the portable amplifier to make my headphones bump while on the bus, but oh what more I learned. I realize now that all the years I have been playing my media off of my computers that i have been amplifying crap. I have an ear for details, and right now I'm listening to some crystal clear audio coming from my laptop like i have never heard from a computer. For 200 bucks i am totally ecstatic about this product. It makes my home stereo rage, and my headphones sing. Gone are the days of amplifying microphone to rca adapters. Until someone comes out with some quality hifi  computer sound output, this product is a must for anyone who wants to make there pc, laptop, or ipod the center of the entertainment. Maybe there is better stuff out there, but this sounds really ******* good to me. I'm hearing things in my music that I never knew where there. Fiio makes good stuff!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Still very impressed with my E9 though I was having distortion issues with certain songs off my DT990/600 (didn't happen when I had my DT990/600 a year ago. I have abused the hell out of this E9, so I guess it's time for a replacement. Just when I want to replace it, it's behaving itself and sounds absolutely perfect now. ARGH.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I got the L7 cable for the E7, and hooked it up to the line in on the E9 to see how it sounds undocked vs docked. Largely the same, though I do detect a hint of warmness over the more neutral sound when the E7 is docked. My guess is that the 3.5mm male/male cable I'm using adds a slight hint of warmth.


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> So I got the L7 cable for the E7, and hooked it up to the line in on the E9 to see how it sounds undocked vs docked. Largely the same, though I do detect a hint of warmness over the more neutral sound when the E7 is docked. My guess is that the 3.5mm male/male cable I'm using adds a slight hint of warmth.


 
  E7 docked to E9 ... or ... E7+L7 connected through 3.5mm with E9 is exactly the same (although 3.5mm cable introduces losses and/or colorisation).
  Better replace E9 - it causes a lot of losses to music quality. Use L7 for connection to some new decent amp to skip unfaumous TPA6120 (the same is in E9) in E7 headphone output. High quality and shortness of this 3.5mm cable is really impotant.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No need to bash the E9, I've already compared it to the Schiit Lyr, and I still prefer the E9 for most headphones. Causes a lot of losses to music quality. What? Just...no.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> No need to bash the E9, I've already compared it to the Schiit Lyr, and I still prefer the E9 for most headphones. Causes a lot of losses to music quality. What? Just...no.


 


  No loss of music quality here. Still like my E9 just by itself or with the E7. The E10 is another punchy , kicking butt for hard rock.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've been holding out on replacing the E7... it's about that time, as it's definitely my bottleneck. Would've bought the E10 or Alpen/E17, but I'm going non-Fiio for my upgrades. I love Fiio, but I just wanna try something new. XD


----------



## gotoma

Anyone know what to do about the bad 3.5mm jack? So frustrating slight movement of the jack distorts the sound. I tried an adaptor for the 6.35mm jack and it also seems to have a problem to a smaller extent.


----------



## Riku540

I've heard of some people having a problem with the 3.5mm jacks, but not the 6.35mm and certainly not both at once.
   
  Is it too late to exchange for a new one?


----------



## DarkAndroid

yeah, I would say the faulty 3.5mm jack is the only thing that has disappointed me with the E9 so far, I thought I was only one of the few who were unfortunate enough to have a model with this problem, as none of the reviews seem to mention it, but obviously its more widespread. However, I have found that rotating the plug clockwise once it is inside the jack until there is no noise distortion, does seem to solve the problem, even when there is a slight movement of the cord.


----------



## Bucky22

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I've been holding out on replacing the E7... it's about that time, as it's definitely my bottleneck. Would've bought the E10 or Alpen/E17, but I'm going non-Fiio for my upgrades. I love Fiio, but I just wanna try something new. XD


 
  I was thinking the same thing for a while, and wasn't sure if the e17 would pair well with the e9 so I recently ordered the Hrt Music Streamer ii.  I was worried about clipping and distortion at first but I haven't noticed any, it appears to work just fine for me at least.  The higher voltage out of the Hrt msii also has given my e9 greater power in amplifying my hd650, as now the dial is turned to around 10 o'clock as opposed to 12 in low gain mode.  Also I would hear a slight hiss from the e9/e7 combo which is now nonexistent.  Overall I would say that the hrt msii is a nice, reasonably priced upgrade to the e7, with a noticeably larger soundstage, better instrument separation and tremble.


----------



## lixuelai

I am having an issue with the 1/4" jack on my E9. I first noticed that the line out of the E9 was not working but the headphone outputs work. After some debugging it became apparent that the auto-sensing of the jack seems to be broken (I can get line out to work if I fidget the jack a bit). Now the question is how good (or bad) is Fiio warranty service? If it was a huge hassle I might just try to repair it myself. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainRusko

Question here, can the E9 be used as a pre amp to a power amp to drive loudspeakers? If so are there any power amps that pair well at a budget price?


----------



## Juster

Ok sorry for these noob questions, but I am confused. I have an Asus Xonar D1 sound card and fiio e9 amp. The instructions on the e9 are very basic so I am confused. If I wanted to have the capability of having my computer speakers and headphones hooked up at the same time how would I go about doing that? I just don't like the idea of having to fumble around and having to have one plugged in or the other. Can I run my speakers into my sound card? And have a line going to the amp? Then just plug my headphones into the amp when I wanna use them?
   
  Do I lose volume capability through the amp for my speakers? How do I make sure I am utilizing the DAC in the sound card? Do I have to have things plugged into certain ports on the card? I also want to avoid double amping since my speakers have an amp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## genclaymore

Basic you have to turn off your speakers when your not using them when you go to use your headphones with the E9, when your not using your headphones.You gonna have to unplug them if you just want sound out your speakers. The E9 do not have a output switch.


----------



## DarkAndroid

I have a question about the E7 and E9...
  I own the E7/E9 combo which Ive been using for the past several months and have served me pretty well, but I think i'm ready for an upgrade. I'm pretty sure that I can do better with the E7 considering the DAC component, but I want to know whether I need to replace the E9 with another amp in order to get better sound quality, or whether it will pair well with a DAC like the HRT Streamer, AudioEngine D1 or U-DAC. Is it true that the E9 has a subpar audio component that adversely affects sound quality? And what would be a good DAC/amp to upgrade to from the E7/E9 combo? Thanks.
   
  Edit: and by the way, if it matters any, I will be using the dac/amp with the SRH-940, Sennheiser HD 598 and Audio Technica M50.


----------



## dsan

Would it be possible to use e9 to power passive speakers?
I know it is not designed to do so, but maybe there is a way around?

I just got my e17 and i was hoping i can make a pc fi
Desktop system for 2 bookshelf speakers i have.


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





dsan said:


> Would it be possible to use e9 to power passive speakers?


 
   
  It would work to some extent, but not particularly well. It would lack power, the sound quality would not be good (the output impedance is too high for speakers, for example), and in the worst case the E9 may even get damaged by driving 4 or 8 Ohm speakers at high levels.


----------



## dsan

Quote: 





stv014 said:


> It would work to some extent, but not particularly well. It would lack power, the sound quality would not be good (the output impedance is too high for speakers, for example), and in the worst case the E9 may even get damaged by driving 4 or 8 Ohm speakers at high levels.


 
   
  Thanks 
  I guess it is not possible than. I just thought there was an efficient way to spend my money with out buying things twice


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





darkandroid said:


> I have a question about the E7 and E9...
> I own the E7/E9 combo which Ive been using for the past several months and have served me pretty well, but I think i'm ready for an upgrade. I'm pretty sure that I can do better with the E7 considering the DAC component, but I want to know whether I need to replace the E9 with another amp in order to get better sound quality, or whether it will pair well with a DAC like the HRT Streamer, AudioEngine D1 or U-DAC. Is it true that the E9 has a subpar audio component that adversely affects sound quality? And what would be a good DAC/amp to upgrade to from the E7/E9 combo? Thanks.


 

 Sell FiiO E9 and buy some good and simple DIY rather than another chinese mass product.
  Even after modification and swapping of many op-amps, my friend again starts to complain about irritating sound signature of E9, and summary medicore SQ and low SPL.
  He has AKG K702, K280, Philips SHP9000, and compares FiiO E9 to quite decent (but not perfect) A-class DIY JFET/MOSFET amplifier. He try to pair E9 with FiiO E7 (WM8740), AK4393 DAC, 4xTDA1543 DAC, AK4396 soundcard, and two 4xPCM63 CD players.


----------



## Gallade475

Quote: 





borizm said:


> Sell FiiO E9 and buy some good and simple DIY rather than another chinese mass product.
> Even after modification and swapping of many op-amps, my friend again starts to complain about irritating sound signature of E9, and summary medicore SQ and low SPL.
> He has AKG K702, K280, Philips SHP9000, and compares FiiO E9 to quite decent (but not perfect) A-class DIY JFET/MOSFET amplifier. He try to pair E9 with FiiO E7 (WM8740), AK4393 DAC, 4xTDA1543 DAC, AK4396 soundcard, and two 4xPCM63 CD players.


 
  low SPL should not be problem on the e9. It powers T1s without a hiccup so k702 should not be a problem on high gain (use that gain switch dammit)


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





gallade475 said:


> low SPL should not be problem on the e9. It powers T1s without a hiccup so k702 should not be a problem on high gain (use that gain switch dammit)


 

 I mean the Sound Pleasure Level, not a Sound Pressure Level - sorry for this ambiguity. I simply can't stand "technical" sound of FiiO E9 on any DAC/CD, album from my collection and any headphones.
  Beyerdynamic T1 is 600 ohm and very effective, so it's easy to drive even with the voltage gain 1 of the amplifier, but AKG K702 is 62 ohm and voltage gain is also not a problem, but K702 requires more juice (more powerful output stage with giving more current), but again it is also not a big deal for FiiO E9 in the mean of technical correctness. FiiO E9 just sounds bad.


----------



## Gallade475

I don't really know how ruler flat sounds bad. maybe its irritating because its not smoothing over the k702 peakiness that no one wants to admit.


----------



## Gallade475

Does anyone know how it would compare to the little dot mk2? And Before people come up with bargain bin comments that tubes are better because they say so, i'd love to see just an objective comparison.


----------



## borizm

gallade475 said:


> I don't really know how ruler flat sounds bad. maybe its irritating because its not smoothing over the k702 peakiness that no one wants to admit.



It has nothing to do with K702. FiiO E9 maybe has a flat characteristic, but add a lot of hard to measure intermodulation distortion, and sounds really bad.


gallade475 said:


> Does anyone know how it would compare to the little dot mk2? And Before people come up with bargain bin comments that tubes are better because they say so, i'd love to see just an objective comparison.



Comparing FiiO E9 to any tube amp will be quite easy and FiiO E9 is 100% looser.


----------



## kalston

Jesus, borizm. Talk about objectivity and backed up arguments. Oh wait.


----------



## Gallade475

At least spell loser correctly borizm. And if intermodulation distortion is hard to measure, why not measure it. its hard, but not impossible, and where do you get this intermodulation distortion from?
   
  Have you tried it on a ruler flat amp other than the e9? And you said the exact opposite of what i asked,would it seriously be worse than the indeed hybrid mini amp, Bravo V1, or any other cheap chinese tube amp? 
   
  Be objective and don't just rattle off lower priced items because you have a huge collection of mid fi and high end stuff that you are probably biased to. Also, compare it to something i can find and see with my own two eyes. Otherwise your magical breeze audio e4 is like a bucket thats been hit by a shotgun, and the only information i could find on the breeze was a picture of it with an exposed pcb plugged into some stuff, and i am not completely sure it is even the right amp I was looking at.
   
  And if your breeze is so great, hook me up with a site to buy it and a price.
   
  Edit:_And he was never seen again_


----------



## borizm

Quote: 





gallade475 said:


> Edit:_And he was never seen again_


 
  Right


----------



## borizm

I have bought the Breeze E4 kit some times ago - I'm trying to find where.
  Breeze E4 has been sold also as a ready to use product [in enclosure], but probably not any longer. Breeze E4 sounds very good, but requires a few minor changes to sounds better.
  I'm in middle of creating my own, much more simplified, better designed, smaller, and sonically even better headphone amplifiers, first: pure symmetrical and JFET/MOSFET only, A-class design, and second: similar but fully balanced [2 times more complex] - both easily able to drive HiFiMAN HE-6 very loud. I'm building a early prototype, and is very promising. Probably I will be selling it as a kit or assembled without enclosure world wide or only for my friends. I let you know - it's my hobby only, so patience is required.


----------



## twg1996

is the e7 and e9 combo for 170 better or audioengine d1 better for the same price


----------



## ACDOAN

I own both the AE D1 and the FiiO E9/E7. I like both but the AE D1 makes my IMac sounds a bit rounder or should I say fuller. 

I also like the optical input and the dual analog RCA out that I can use with other purpose with my Onkyo A5-VL integrated.


----------



## Saoshyant

I just had a random thought... If the only purpose of the E9's USB port is if a dac is docked, what is the purpose of the E9i's USB port? Would it use the dac of whatever is connected? That feels quite unlikely...


----------

